# Who are the Palestinians? An Arab Invention.



## Deleted member 61768 (Feb 22, 2017)

*Who are the Palestinians? An Arab Invention.*

So who do you think the "*Palestinians*" really are? Are they an *Arab Invention? But why were they invented? Are they an independent people or simply Arabs from other countries residing in the Palestinian Mandate? *

Approximately 700,000 Arabs fled Israel in 1948 according to Wikipedia yet their Arab Muslim brothers have kept them as outcasts while the Arab Muslim nations cast out in excess of 850,000 Jews confiscating all of their homes, bank accounts, property and all but what they could carry on their backs. And Israel resettled their brothers and sisters or they were taken in by Jewish communities in other countries unlike how the Arab Muslims treated their Arab Muslim refugees out of Israel. I wonder why the difference?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 22, 2017)

*The people of Palestine.

"PALESTINE.*

*CORRESPONDENCE *
*WITH THE*
*PALESTINE ARAB DELEGATION*
*AND THE *
*ZIONIST ORGANISATION.*

*Presented to Parliament by Command of His Majesty.*
*JUNE, 1922.*
*LONDON:*




*PUBLISHED BY HIS MAJESTY'S STATIONERY OFFICE.*
*To be purchased directly from H.M. STATIONERY OFFICE, at the*
*following address:*
*Adastra House, Kingsway, London, W.C. 2; 120, George Street, Edinburgh:*
*York Street, Manchester; 1, St. Andre's Crescent, Cardiff;*
*15, Donegall Square West, Belfast; or through any Bookseller*


*1922.*
*[Reprinted 1929]*
*Price 1s. od.net.
*
No. 1.
*The Palestine Arab Delegation to the Secretary of State for the Colonies.

*
Whilst the position in Palestine is, as it stands to-day, with the British Government holding authority by an occupying force, and using that authority to impose upon the people against their wishes a great immigration of alien Jews, many of them of a Bolshevik revolutionary type, no constitution which would fall short of giving the *People of Palestine* full control of their own affairs could be acceptable.

If the British Government would revise their present policy in Palestine, end the Zionist _con-dominium, _put a stop to all alien immigration and grant the *People of Palestine* — who by Right and Experience are the best judges of what is good and bad to their country — Executive and Legislative powers, the terms of a constitution could be discussed in a different atmosphere. If to-day the People of Palestine assented to any constitution which fell short of giving them full control of their own affairs they would be in the position of agreeing to an instrument of Government which might, and probably would, be used to smother their national life under a flood of alien immigration."


----------



## fncceo (Feb 22, 2017)

In 1922 the word "Palestinian" meant any resident of British Mandate Palestine, Arab, Jew, Xtian, Druid, Methodist, Jedi ... what have you.

The word "Palestinian" didn't take on its current definition of Arab Only until 1967.


----------



## Deleted member 61768 (Feb 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> *The people of Palestine.
> 
> "PALESTINE.*
> 
> ...


 
The British at the time is you bother to read many of their documents often refereed to Jews in the Palestinian Mandate as "Palestinians" don't play semantics with me sir. Those same British officers referred to the now Jews as Arabs so stop playing games. The term Palestinian was a generic tern back then and not a term applied to a race of people. Even the bottom of your own post says *Palestine Arab* not Palestinian! Montelatici you seek to deceive people with your lies but your words fall short because you lack knowledge!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

fncceo said:


> In 1922 the word "Palestinian" meant any resident of British Mandate Palestine, Arab, Jew, Xtian, Druid, Methodist, Jedi ... what have you.
> 
> The word "Palestinian" didn't take on its current definition of Arab Only until 1967.


According to one state dept. official it was a term that came out of Baleshinka School ( a subversive technique - special ops School in Russia) where the Russians were training Arafat on the propaganda that the Arabs were the long lost people of Palestine.  It was a very carefully crafted propaganda plot that has spanned decades and was rolled out in increments (from what we can see).   I'd say they ripped a page out of Josef Goebbel's playbook.  Tell a lie big enough, often enough and the people (some) will believe it.

Interesting fact.   They were not able to hide the fact that these Arab Palestinians never had their own language, money, flag, etc.  You know, the things that people who have a history in a country have?  That was missing with these long lost Palestinians.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 22, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > In 1922 the word "Palestinian" meant any resident of British Mandate Palestine, Arab, Jew, Xtian, Druid, Methodist, Jedi ... what have you.
> ...


Should the English claim the USA because most people there speak English, I wonder.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

`


Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


We know who founded it and was blessed by God to make it flourish.  Ditto for the Hebrews.  After 4,000 years they still have their original language.  You do realize that Israel is over 4,000 years old now don't you?

What was the language of those long lost Palestinians?  Arabic?  Ah yes!  Perhaps the descendants of the Arabs that tried to assist Nehemiah in rebuilding the wall (see Nehemiah Chapter 4) until Nehemiah told them that they had no part in it.  Why didn't Sanballat and the other Arabs have a part in rebuilding the wall in Jerusalem?  They were Arabs and they didn't belong there.  THEY STILL DON'T BELONG THERE.  THEY ARE FOREIGNERS.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 22, 2017)

Palestinians were invented for one reason and one reason only -- propaganda.  As understood properly, the struggle was between Arabs and Jews, Arabs with vast land, resources and people and Israel just a tiny little sliver of land with few resources.  That didn't play well on the sensibilities of the world, and so Arabs invented this new people who they portrayed as some sort of valiant underdog.  After inventing these brand new people, Arabs sold the idea to the very low functioning leftists of the world who then responded as trained.

Essentially, the so-called "Palestinians" are simply a ruse to hoodwink the world into thinking Goliath is really David and David, Goliath.


----------



## Deleted member 61768 (Feb 22, 2017)

MONTELATICI, I have to say it is fun butting heads with someone like you who thinks he knows this subject but has only a surface understanding. I have been working with the Israelis since 1971 and I started serious study of the Bible back in 1967 and have read it cover to cover many times as well as studied it in Greek and Hebrew. I studied at Ouachita Baptist University, Christ for the Nations Institute, and served as an Assemblies of God Youth Pastor for a time. I also served in a Church connected in service to building recreation facilities for the Israeli Defense Forces and was the eldest moderator for a Israel Military Forum before I retired from it a few months ago I have studied Islam and the "Palestinian" conflict most of my adult life. Most os the leaders of the "Palestinian"  movement are from different Arab nations if you bother to do the homework to find out. *Yasser Arafat* born Mohammed Yasser Abdel Rahman Abdel Raouf Arafat al-Qudwa,  محمد ياسر عبد الرحمن عبد الرؤوف عرفات, 24 August 1929, Born in Cairo, Egypt, Sunni Islam.

It is their fellow Muslims that have kept the Arab Muslim refugees from 1948 Israel as refugees not Israel as Israel and the worldwide Jewish community has resettled hundreds of thousands more Jewish refugees cast out by the Arab Muslim nations of the Middle East. So it is the Muslim Nations that made a united decision to keep the supposed "Palestinian Refugees" as refugees rather than resettling them.



.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 22, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> `
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> ...


Modern Hebrew is a revival language from the 19th/20th centuries. Jews in the time of Jesus spoke Aramaic, you know.
Your mocking tone only makes your prejudice more pathetic.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 22, 2017)

Paparock said:


> MONTELATICI, I have to say it is fun butting head with some like you who thinks he knows this subject but has only a surface understanding. I have been working with the Israelis since 1971 and I started serious study of the Bible back in 1967 and have read it cover to cover many times as well as studied it in Greek and Hebrew. I studied at Ouachita Baptist University, Christ for the Nations Institute, and served as an Assemblies of God Youth Pastor for a time. I also served in a Church connected in service to building recreation facilities for the Israeli Defense Forces and was the eldest moderator for a Israel Military Forum before I retired from it a few months ago I have studied Islam and the "Palestinian" conflict most of my adult life. Most os the leaders of the "Palestinian"  movement are from different Arab nations if you bother to do the homework to find out. *Yasser Arafat* born Mohammed Yasser Abdel Rahman Abdel Raouf Arafat al-Qudwa,  محمد ياسر عبد الرحمن عبد الرؤوف عرفات, 24 August 1929, Born in Cairo, Egypt, Sunni Islam.
> .



Your alternative facts don't convince anyone.  The facts are available to anyone that wants to learn the facts rather than the Zionist propaganda.  And, I have forgotten more about the Israel/Palestine issue than you will ever learn.  Below is from page 185 of the Survey of Palestine.





A Survey of Palestine Volume 1  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ Stanford University


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...


Forgive the tone, it is the sound of frustration because some of you insist on beating this dead horse.  You simply do not realize just how transparent this lie of the long lost Palestinian people is.  I'm guessing you're in your early 30's?  Go find a set of Encylopedia's pre-1960 and find the word "Palestinian."  You won't find it in any of them.  Why won't you find it?  The Jews never called themselves Palestinians.  They called themselves Jews, Hebrews or Israelites.  And the long lost Palestinians?  They discovered who they were in the 1960's after Arafat told them to start calling themselves Palestinians.  Thousands of years of amnesia?  Time warp?  Lost in space?  How to explain. You can't.  Cut your losses and drop it.  You have nothing and you know it.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 22, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > In 1922 the word "Palestinian" meant any resident of British Mandate Palestine, Arab, Jew, Xtian, Druid, Methodist, Jedi ... what have you.
> ...



The word Palestinian was the term used for the inhabitants of the Roman province of Palaestina and an inhabitant of the province was called a
Palaestino and is present in Roman era documents.  The ancestors of the current day native Muslim and Christian inhabitants spoke various languages through the centuries.  Aramaic, Latin  and Greek were the most common languages before the Muslim conquest.  But, the Palestinians referred to themselves as the People of Palestine in communications with the British Colonial Office in the 1920s.  Repeating Zionist propaganda doesn't make it true.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...


Excuse me but the Hebrew Language I am speaking of is over 4,000 years old and there are Jews in Israel who speak that ancient language.  There is nothing "modern" about the Hebrew.  Their history is ancient, full, rich and beautiful beyond words. 
Pick up a Bible and read it.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



*"PALESTINE.*
CORRESPONDENCE WITH THE PALESTINE ARAB 
DELEGATION AND THE ZIONIST ORGANISATION.


No. 1.
*The Palestine Arab Delegation to the Secretary of State for the Colonies.*


HOTEL CECIL,
London, W.C.,
_February 21st, _1922.
Sir,


Whilst the position in Palestine is, as it stands to-day, with the British Government holding authority by an occupying force, and using that authority to impose upon the people against their wishes a great immigration of alien Jews, many of them of a Bolshevik revolutionary type, no constitution which would fall short of giving *the People of Palestine* full control of their own affairs could be acceptable.

If the British Government would revise their present policy in Palestine, end the Zionist _con-dominium, _put a stop to all alien immigration and grant the *People of Palestine* — who by Right and Experience are the best judges of what is good and bad to their country — Executive and Legislative powers, the terms of a constitution could be discussed in a different atmosphere. If to-day* the People of Palestine* assented to any constitution which fell short of giving them full control of their own affairs they would be in the position of agreeing to an instrument of Government which might, and probably would, be used to smother their national life under a flood of alien immigration."

UK correspondence with Palestine Arab Delegation and Zionist Organization/British policy in Palestine: "Churchill White Paper" - UK documentation Cmd. 1700/Non-UN document (excerpts) (1 July 1922)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Oh please.  Israel was like a barren wasteland before the Jews returned to it and put their hand to that soil.  Then?  It blooms like a rose in the middle of the desert!  Just as God said it would!  Read Mark Twain's account of what it looked like over there before the Jews returned to their land.
Yes. A barren wasteland.  The Jews return to their homeland after their long exile had come to an end, the land is revived and comes to life and then?.......... and then suddenly Arabs are claiming they were there all along!  Baloney!  I can tell you now that Mark Twain's testimony is the precise opposite and I'll take his account of what it looked like.

He described a desolate country – devoid of both vegetation and human population:

“….. A desolate country whose soil is rich enough, but is given over wholly to weeds… a silent mournful expanse…. a desolation…. we never saw a human being on the whole route…. hardly a tree or shrub anywhere. Even the olive tree and the cactus, those fast friends of a worthless soil, had almost deserted the country.” - quote from Mark Twain Innocents Abroad


----------



## Eloy (Feb 22, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


You write fiction.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 22, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



Now, after seeing the facts you move the goal posts and now claim that there was nothing in Palestine before the Jews invaded. The Palestinians were there and were the overwhelming majority as late as 1896, we have film documentary evidence of the fact.  Zionist propaganda no longer works, the facts are available to all.   This was Palestine in 1896.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 22, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Palestinians were created by post WWI treaties. That was merely a name change for the people who already lived there.


----------



## Deleted member 61768 (Feb 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



LOL, you destroy your own argument the Romans  used those terms as derisive terms directed at Jews not the Arabs living in  the land of Israel at that time!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You call that a film documentary?  I call it propaganda (poorly done at that).


----------



## Deleted member 61768 (Feb 22, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



 Keep writing your fiction I'm sure there are some stupid people who will buy in to it just like those buying copies of Mein Kampf today.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 22, 2017)

Paparock said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



Well yes, many of the ancestors of the Arab Palestinians were Jews.  Arab defines a language group.  Arabian defines a person whose ancestry is from Arabia.  By 380 AD, those practicing any religion besides Christianity had to convert to Christianity to be a legal inhabitant of Palestine. In 380 AD the Roman Empire made Christianity the state religion.  You see, you know very little about the real history, you only spout propaganda.  By the time the Muslims conquered Palestine in 630 or so AD, the land was exclusively Christian.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


According to Mark Twain the land was void of human life.   Were the ancestors of your people invisible too?  Can't trace your ancient money, your ancient language, your flag, no sign of any archaelogical finds OR any sign that they were there in the flesh by eyewitnesses?  What to do?   Make it up as you go along?  There is a problem with that.  You have to keep coming up with more lies (as you are doing here) to cover up the ones you told before.  It's a vicious cycle isn't it?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Paparock said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


So the Arab Palestinians *used to be Jews?  THAT's YOUR EXPLANATION??*
Where are my boots?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 22, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



Propaganda?  It is a documentary from 1896, before there was an Israel you idiot.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 22, 2017)

Paparock said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Why all this meaningless argument about names? What were Native Americans called before it was America? Were they different people? Did they self identify as Native Americans?

This whole thing is blowing smoke.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

Paparock said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Mein Kampf was at one time the number one best seller in the Arab Muslim World right after the Koran.  Speaking of which, if the land of Israel and the capitol of Israel, Jerusalem, is part of Arab history why wasn't Jerusalem ever mentioned in the Koran?  It was never mentioned once.  Don't you find that strange?  What to do?  What to do?  Rewrite the Koran and add in Jerusalem somewhere?  What about the millions of copies that have no trace of Jerusalem in it?  What will you do with those?   Would you like to know how many times the Tanach /Torah mentions Israel and Jerusalem?  How about the Holy Bible New Testament?  Any idea how many times the name Jerusalem comes up?   Yet your Koran doesn't mention Jerusalem a single time. 

Interesting from a historical perspective, isn't it? 

Oh!  What a tangled web we weave when we practice to deceive.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 22, 2017)

Paparock said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


I know it is not the Israeli bullshit that you eat with a spoon but it is true. Look it up.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Paparock said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


It's called making a case.  An iron clad case that proves that your Arab friends who call themselves Palestinians (and are not) have zero claim to the land of Israel and it's capitol Jerusalem and should have already been driven out of there.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Paparock said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


You sound upset, George.   No need to get upset.  We're just setting the record straight.  If it's too much (for you) find another thread.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 22, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



I remember the vast knowledge Mel Fechter had about Israel in the 20's, 30s and 40s. Benyamin Kahane was killed shortly after I got on the forum they were on so I would go back and read the posts between him and Mel and marvel at the heated arguments they would have but both of them were knowledgeable and were well versed in history and the Bible. I am sure that aris2chat ,MJB12741  and Roudy  can verify my claims.


----------



## Deleted member 61768 (Feb 22, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Paparock said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Keep peddling Timore, you anti-Semite Racist you are a dime a dozen! I'm sure. Hell is only half full and there is a special place all ready for you I am sure.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 22, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Holy smokescreen, Batman.

What does that have to do with my post?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 22, 2017)

Paparock said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Paparock said:
> ...


The anti-Semite card is no longer the ace of trump, shill.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



The most brilliant master of debate I have ever known in my life.  There is simply no one to compare him to.  He received mail (real mail not email)  from Benjamin Netenyahu, had lunch with Ehud Barak (when he was in town) his books are so well written, so eloquent, that few today could truly appreciate it much yet truly comprehend what he was getting at.  Melvin Fechter is a very rare man and those who have been given the honor of meeting him, knowing him, are the better for it.


----------



## Deleted member 61768 (Feb 22, 2017)

"Well yes, many of the ancestors of the Arab Palestinians were Jews" I love it!!! If they were their ancestors then they would not be Arabs, they would be Jews by your own statement, DUH!!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


What post?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

Paparock said:


> "Well yes, many of the ancestors of the Arab Palestinians were Jews" I love it!!! If they were their ancestors then they would not be Arabs, they would be Jews by your own statement, DUH!!!


Shhh.....   don't wake him up just yet.


----------



## Deleted member 61768 (Feb 22, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Paparock said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




Your still are an Anti-Semite Jew Hater you troll!


----------



## Deleted member 61768 (Feb 22, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Paparock said:
> 
> 
> > "Well yes, many of the ancestors of the Arab Palestinians were Jews" I love it!!! If they were their ancestors then they would not be Arabs, they would be Jews by your own statement, DUH!!!
> ...


 
 What a total dim bulb that can't even understand what he says himself! The guy has terminal "foot in mouth" disease and he does not have a clue!!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 22, 2017)

Paparock said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Paparock said:
> ...


You must be out of bullets to resort to name calling.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 22, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


 My point.


----------



## Deleted member 61768 (Feb 22, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Paparock said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Tinmore, go read your copy of Mein Kamf and play with your tiny brain and let the adults discuss serious things.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 22, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...





Book of Jeremiah said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Every book Mel wrote he sent me a hard cover edition and would pen a note and asked me to review it. Every time I did he said he treasured my reviews above all others. I have a lot of respect and love for Mel.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 22, 2017)

Paparock said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Paparock said:
> ...


Yep, out of bullets.


----------



## Deleted member 61768 (Feb 22, 2017)

Caroline Glick says there were no Palestinian refugees. She is the contributing editor of the Jerusalem Post  and I find I lot to agree with what she has to say. Perhaps you might enjoy what she has to say also. Read it here>  Caroline Glick says there were no Palestinian refugees < Click here to read


----------



## montelatici (Feb 22, 2017)

I have no interest in the Koran, but I understand that it is a Zionist myth that the city of Jerusalem isn't mentioned in the Koran.  The prophet was supposed to have flown from there to somewhere and the Muslims used pray with their asses in the air towards the city.  But it doesn't matter much to me. Jerusalem is mentioned in the Bible and the Palestinians are Christians too, in fact 30% of the Palestinians world wide are Christians.  As far as the city not named in the Koran, I think this will debunk another Zionist myth.

Myth: The Quran never mentions Jerusalem | TurnToIslam Islamic Forum & Social Network


----------



## montelatici (Feb 22, 2017)

Paparock said:


> Caroline Glick says there were no Palestinian refugees. She is the contributing editor of the Jerusalem Post  and I find I lot to agree with what she has to say. Perhaps you might enjoy what she has to say also. Read it here>  Caroline Glick says there were no Palestinian refugees < Click here to read



LOL.  You are providing great entertainment for a newbie.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Paparock said:
> 
> 
> > Caroline Glick says there were no Palestinian refugees. She is the contributing editor of the Jerusalem Post  and I find I lot to agree with what she has to say. Perhaps you might enjoy what she has to say also. Read it here>  Caroline Glick says there were no Palestinian refugees < Click here to read
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

Paparock said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Paparock said:
> ...





Hossfly said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


He sent me every book he ever wrote - he signed some of them to me.  My favorites are The Watchword and Through the Eye of a Jew.  Hard cover editions?  Really, Hoss?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Paparock said:
> ...



Ahh, a win for me.  Reduced to personal attacks is the clue.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Paparock said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


I was going to admit to you that I felt a twinge of jealousy but then again I think some of us felt like his children vying for his attention. He was a very great Mentor.  In real life Mel is everything that legends are made of.  Brilliant to the point of pure genius, eloquent beyond words, the fearlessness, boldness and confidence of a 4 star General and that wit!  Oh that wit........quick and as sharp as a razor.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Did you bother to listen to it?  Better have a look.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

Paparock said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Thanks for the thread and the discussion.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> I have no interest in the Koran, but I understand that it is a Zionist myth that the city of Jerusalem isn't mentioned in the Koran.  The prophet was supposed to have flown from there to somewhere and the Muslims used pray with their asses in the air towards the city.  But it doesn't matter much to me. Jerusalem is mentioned in the Bible and the Palestinians are Christians too, in fact 30% of the Palestinians world wide are Christians.  As far as the city not named in the Koran, I think this will debunk another Zionist myth.
> 
> Myth: The Quran never mentions Jerusalem | TurnToIslam Islamic Forum & Social Network


The Quran does not mention Jerusalem a single time.  I'm not interested in your revised books or what you've added after the fact.  The truth is that when the Qur'an was written (approx 10 years after Mohammad's death) there was no mention of Jerusalem.  NOT ONCE.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




Mel, wrote books on jews, he sent me all of them


----------



## Eloy (Feb 23, 2017)

Paparock said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Romans referred to Palaestina as a geographic location which has no demeaning connotation.
What are you trying to prove?


----------



## Eloy (Feb 23, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I have no interest in the Koran, but I understand that it is a Zionist myth that the city of Jerusalem isn't mentioned in the Koran.  The prophet was supposed to have flown from there to somewhere and the Muslims used pray with their asses in the air towards the city.  But it doesn't matter much to me. Jerusalem is mentioned in the Bible and the Palestinians are Christians too, in fact 30% of the Palestinians world wide are Christians.  As far as the city not named in the Koran, I think this will debunk another Zionist myth.
> ...


So?


Paparock said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Paparock said:
> ...


Shame on you for becoming so personally insulting. Quit the scurrilous name-calling.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 23, 2017)

Paparock said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Paparock said:
> ...


It is you who is the troll on this shabby thread.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 23, 2017)

Paparock said:


> I have been working with the Israelis since 1971 and I started serious study of the Bible back in 1967 and have read it cover to cover many times as well as studied it in Greek and Hebrew. I studied at Ouachita Baptist University, Christ for the Nations Institute, and served as an Assemblies of God Youth Pastor for a time. I also served in a Church connected in service to building recreation facilities for the Israeli Defense Forces and was the eldest moderator for a Israel Military Forum before I retired from it a few months ago I have studied Islam and the "Palestinian" conflict most of my adult life.



Wow, we'd better genuflect when we respond to you then. 

All this "appeal to authority" fallacy says about you is that you've been thoroughly indoctrinated by the Hasbara put out by the Zionist regime and are incapable of critical thinking; you just regurgitate the Zionist talking points and You-tube videos as if they were divine revelations instead of the rampant bovine excrement they really are.

Zionists lie, period.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...





aris2chat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...





Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


?  I never called anyone a name.  The next time you quote someone please use their quote instead of someone else's. That was Paparock informing Tinmore than he is a racist and an anti-Semite. You might also want to check your friend who was cursing at him and using vile language.  I have found that people tend to get what they dish out.  If your friend doesn't want to be accused of being an anti-Semite Racist perhaps he shouldn't behave like one.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


I tell you that the Qu'ran does not mention Jerusalem once by name and your response is So?  Let me ask you something.  If Jerusalem was a holy site of Islam don't you think that it would be mentioned repeatedly throughout your book rather than to be completely absent?  Why do you think that Jerusalem is not mentioned in your Koran?  It's not mentioned because Israel has nothing to do with Islam.  The mosque you see in Israel has no business being there.  Israel is not a holy site for Muslims. It's time you admitted it.  It's time the WORLD ADMITTED IT.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 23, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



If a Mosque has stood there for over 1300 years, longer than the current St. Peter's Basilica in Rome, I think it qualifies as a holy site to the adherants of the religion of Islam, and is probably more holy than a Hellenistic retaining wall that supported a military fortress, that some Jewish traveller mistook for the remnants of a temple. You are right, however, Zionist Israel is not a "holy site" for Muslims. Palestinians do have the right to claim Jerusalem as the capital city of their state.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Ha! Ha! What State?  The Arabs do not have a State nor do they have any claim to Israeli land!   Jerusalem is the Capitol of Israel, the eternal Capitol of Israel and the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians (but are not) need to go back to the lands from which they came.  They don't belong there. 

I'm wondering about your avatar.  A rat in a hat?   Is that a spin off from Dr. Seuss's Cat in the hat?  I do believe you just might have a future in Children's tales!   After all, who else would believe you?


----------



## Eloy (Feb 23, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


I neither know nor care what is in the Koran.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Neither do I but for the sake of proving that the Arabs had never claimed any holy site in Israel as their own (throughout history - how old is the Qur'an?) it serves its purpose..  Mohammad knew that Israel belonged to the Jews.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 23, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



That mosque and dome were both neglected and nearly in ruin.  It was not a major attraction to pilgrims.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I have no interest in the Koran, but I understand that it is a Zionist myth that the city of Jerusalem isn't mentioned in the Koran.  The prophet was supposed to have flown from there to somewhere and the Muslims used pray with their asses in the air towards the city.  But it doesn't matter much to me. Jerusalem is mentioned in the Bible and the Palestinians are Christians too, in fact 30% of the Palestinians world wide are Christians.  As far as the city not named in the Koran, I think this will debunk another Zionist myth.
> ...



That is a Zionist myth, and it has been repeated often enough that now it is believed by the brainwashed, unfortunately. The Koran mentions the city of Jerusalem several times, most poignantly in the "flight" from Mecca to Jerusalem where in the Koran it is transliterated to Baytul Maqdis, the location where the Al Aqsa mosque was built. Now, the silliness of the claim of a flight can be questioned, but Jerusalem is mentioned.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 23, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


I am assured that the Al-Aqsa Mosque is the third holiest site in Islam.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Mark Twain said Israel was like a barren wasteland when he visited, void of human beings, vegetation, life.  It wasn't until the Jews returned that everything was restored to its former beauty.  Once the Arabs saw the Jews return and make the land beautiful it suddenly become theirs as if they ever had a claim to it.  They do not.  

How would they feel if the Jews went to Arabia and said Mecca is our 3rd holiest site. Move that rock.  That is our Temple Site and you will no longer be permitted to come and pray here.  I wonder what they would say about that?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



Palestine was an exclusively Christian land during Mohammed's time, Jews in Palestine had long before converted to Christianity, of course he would say it belonged to another enemy of the Christians.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


By whom?  Mohammad?  Mohammad is burning in hell and if you don't repent you'll be joining him.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 23, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...




Hala Sultan Tekke is


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



You mean this?

" barren hills, sometimes surmounted by three or four graceful columns of some ancient temples, lonely and deserted---a fitting symbol of desolation that has come upon all  ...... in these latter ages. We saw no ploughed fields, very few villages, no trees or grass or vegetation of any kind, scarcely, and hardly ever an isolated house............. is a bleak, unsmiling desert, without agriculture, manufactures, or commerce, apparently."

By the way, Mark Twain was traveling in the area months after the Christian-Druze war ended, it would barren and certainly, in the summer, Mediterranean countries tend to be dry and arid.

However, the best exposition of how the Zionists brainwashed much of the West is handled very deftly in the documentary film "Seeds of Conflict 1913".  Excellent documentary written by an American Jew, who once believed the propaganda and was so overwhelmed at the depth of the deception after studying the conflict, he produced this excellent work.  Perhaps the most poignant revelation was the photo of the Zionists on sand dunes where Tel Aviv was to be constructed.  The documentary shows them to beach sand dunes and that turning the camera 180 degrees one would see Christian and Muslim owned citrus orchards and greenery and the busy port of Haifa, an Arab city.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


No it doesn't.  Quote the link and suras that say Jerusalem.  They don't exist.  As for the "flight from Mecca to Jerusalem that Mohammad thought he had taken during the night?  When he told his family members about it that morning they told him he had never left the house all night and it was just a dream. No one took it seriously until it was needed as an excuse to build a mosque and stake a claim - something Islam has been doing from the beginning.  It's called land theft.  Pakistan was carved out of India by Muslims waging jihad against the people of India and before you know it?  The story is changing on the Taj Mahal and now we get news that it has something to do with Muslims.  Wait for the story about how Islam built the Eiffel Tower and the leaning tower of Pisa next.  There may be one in the works even now...........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


No thanks. I've heard enough nonsense already.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



The point is, the Mark Twain quote I provided was describing Greece in and around Athens and sounds worse than Palestine.  That should tell you that Mark Twain's observations are an absurd choice for accurate descriptions of Palestine.

Firstly, the Mughals were from central Asia, contiguous with India and as a people were descendants of the Mongols.  That they adopted Islam was an historical coincidence.  The Mongols were the way they were long before they adopted Islam.  In fact, Islam may have made them less brutal. 

Well, the Taj Mahal was built by a Muslim, Sha Jahan a Mughal Emperor, as the tomb for his favorite wife. 

You know very little beyond the propaganda you have been conditioned by.  That conditioning will not help you here, most of us are neutrals that know the facts and have a decent grasp of history.  Also, we are able to discern the Hasbara trained posters too.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

I was an advocate for Israel before Hasbara was even founded although I support what they are doing. I was there as the beginning of Step Up For Israel and was an usher at the Atlanta Synagogue that hosted the first Step up for Israel event.  Dennis Praeger was the guest speaker and we handed out plenty of material to help the people get educated on Arab propaganda against Israel and their hate agenda on US Campuses.  Hasbara and Step up for Israel are great for countering the lies that have been continually targeting Israel and the Jewish people.  I don't agree with Hasbara in their stating the willingness of Israel to sacrifice their land for peace and discussions of a two state solution.  I believe the Arabs have no claim to the land and should be driven out of the land entirely.  By any means necessary.  All land that has been given to the Arabs should be taken back and returned to the Jewish people. Israel is a Jewish State.  Not an Arab one.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

In case I forgot to mention it I am 100% against a 2 state solution.  The Arabs must go.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 23, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> I was an advocate for Israel before Hasbara was even founded although I support what they are doing. I was there as the beginning of Step Up For Israel and was an usher at the Atlanta Synagogue that hosted the first Step up for Israel event.  Dennis Praeger was the guest speaker and we handed out plenty of material to help the people get educated on Arab propaganda against Israel and their hate agenda on US Campuses.  Hasbara and Step up for Israel are great for countering the lies that have been continually targeting Israel and the Jewish people.  I don't agree with Hasbara in their stating the willingness of Israel to sacrifice their land for peace and discussions of a two state solution.  I believe the Arabs have no claim to the land and should be driven out of the land entirely.  By any means necessary.  All land that has been given to the Arabs should be taken back and returned to the Jewish people. Israel is a Jewish State.  Not an Arab one.


The Afrikaners thought as you do.


----------



## José (Feb 23, 2017)

> Originally posted by Hossfly



This shit can't hold a candle to your immortal masterpiece of humor, Hoss:

*MUSSOLATICI*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

Was that before or after the Arabs castrated them turning them into slaves & turned their wives and children into sex slaves?


----------



## José (Feb 23, 2017)

It was a tremendous injustice... 

Hossfly with his staunch support of the jewish South Africa is much closer to the spirit of Benito Mussolini's best buddy than Montelatici will ever be.

But the joke was funny as hell....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

José said:


> It was a tremendous injustice...
> 
> Hossfly with his staunch support of the jewish South Africa is much closer to the spirit of Benito Mussolini's best buddy than Montelatici will ever be.
> 
> But the joke was funny as hell....


You couldn't be more wrong about that.  The Jews had nothing in common with Hitler, Heimrich Himmler or the Grand Mufti of Islam (who were all friends one to another), Jose'. When the Grand Mufti of Islam, Amin A- Husseini arrived in Rome, Amin met with Benito Mussolini who butchered the Ethiopians in Africa. I suppose you could call it one jihadists admiration of another,  Mussolini vowed to Amin Al-Husseini to help the Arab cause against the Jews.   The Muslim Grand Mufti of islam, Husseini was much closer in the spirit of Benito Mussolini than Hossfly supporting the Jews of South Africa and those who have been a target of genocide by the likes of Islam and other mass murderers.  Did you know that Adolf Hitler was also a good friend of the Grand Mufti of Islam?  Yes, he was.


----------



## José (Feb 23, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> > It was a tremendous injustice...
> ...



Hitler's original plan to get rid of Europe's "jewish problem" was to send them all to Madagascar or some other God-forsaken place in Africa or Asia where they could be confined, closely monitored and bombed if they tried to leave.

In other words, Nazi Germany's original plan to deal with european Jews' "pernicious influence" was the creation of a jewish ethnic enclave remarkably similar to the arab enclaves of Gaza and the WB.

The similarity is anything but fortuitous... the creation of ethnic enclaves is the standard way used by supremacist states to neutralize the influence of unwanted ethnic groups.

So I repeat, anyone who supports the state of Israel shares much more intelectual affinity with Nazi Germany than Montelatici.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Well yes, many of the ancestors of the Arab Palestinians were Jews.  Arab defines a language group.  Arabian defines a person whose ancestry is from Arabia.  *By 380 AD, those practicing any religion besides Christianity had to convert to Christianity to be a legal inhabitant of Palestine. In 380 AD the Roman Empire made Christianity the state religion*.  You see, you know very little about the real history, you only spout propaganda.  By the time the Muslims conquered Palestine in 630 or so AD, the land was exclusively Christian.



Not all converted to Christianity in 380AD and you know it and have admitted as much in other threads.  Therefore, you know *for a fact* that your last five words are not true.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> I have no interest in the Koran, but I understand that it is a Zionist myth that the city of Jerusalem isn't mentioned in the Koran.



So instead of linking to another forum site, how about finding a link to the koran showing Jerusalem listed by any of its names.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> That is a Zionist myth, and it has been repeated often enough that now it is believed by the brainwashed, unfortunately. The Koran mentions the city of Jerusalem several times, most poignantly in the "flight" from Mecca to Jerusalem where in the Koran it is transliterated to Baytul Maqdis, the location where the Al Aqsa mosque was built. Now, the silliness of the claim of a flight can be questioned, but Jerusalem is mentioned.



Baytul Maqdis is not the transliterated name for Jerusalem, is it another name for the Al-Aqsa mosque.  A mosque that did not exist during Mohammad's time nor when the koran was written later.



> *Baytul-Maqdis is itself the Al-Aqsa mosque*



Link: http://www.islamweb.net/en/article/154438/baitul-maqdis-is-al-aqsa-mosque

And check it out monti, my link is not from a 'Zionist' site, but from an Islamic one.  And I see that further down it may refer to a greater area, however this quote from the site is interesting as well to this thread:

*



			the Prophet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 said: “Baytul-Maqdis will be conquered.”

Click to expand...

*
If there was already a mosque there and/or a holy city to Islam, why would it need to be conquered?


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Palestine was an exclusively Christian land during Mohammed's time, Jews in Palestine had long before converted to Christianity, of course he would say it belonged to another enemy of the Christians.



Why do you continue to lie?  We have (the two of us) already discussed and you agreed that not ALL converted to Christianity. Israel was NOT exclusively Christian.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> most of us are neutrals <snip>



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! Monti is claiming to be neutral! That is about the fucking funniest thing I've read on this board ever!


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 23, 2017)

Man, I hate coming into a thread late, I end up bombing it like Phoenal, lol.

Too bad the OP melted down, he/she started out pretty eloquently.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 23, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


The Holy Land was hollow until the Jews returned.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 23, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> In case I forgot to mention it I am 100% against a 2 state solution.  The Arabs must go.


*Aristocrats Hate and Fear All Other White People*

It's like the two-state solution the British proposed in the Royal Proclamation of 1763.  The Whites would be confined to the coastal states; the savages would be free to let the rest of America go to waste.  But we are only allowed to consider a prearranged analogy; this contemporary two-state copy of that absurdity is presented instead as the warm and fuzzy Velvet Revolution that separated the Czech Republic and Slovakia.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

One fascist gifting the fascists of Islam.......birds of a feather flocking together:
Mussolini gifted 75 marble pillars to the Dome of the Rock

*Mussolini gifted 75 marble pillars to the Dome of the Rock*


_Fascist Italy gifted Islam marble pillars to the Dome on the Rock on the Temple Mount in Jerusalem._

685-691, Old City, Jerusalem, Israel — Dome of the Rock, Jerusalem — Image by Â© Carmen Redondo/CORBIS

" data-medium-file="https://ivarfjeld.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/dome.jpg?w=900?w=300" data-large-file="https://ivarfjeld.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/dome.jpg?w=900?w=640" class="size-full wp-image-26648" title="Dome of the Rock, Jerusalem" src="https://ivarfjeld.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/dome.jpg?w=900" alt="" srcset="https://ivarfjeld.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/dome.jpg 640w, https://ivarfjeld.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/dome.jpg?w=150 150w, https://ivarfjeld.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/dome.jpg?w=300 300w" sizes="(max-width: 640px) 100vw, 640px" style="-x-ignore: 1">
All the marble pillars that holds up the Dome of the Rock was gifted by Italian Fascist dictator Benito Mussolini.
Few people are aware of the history of Dome of the Rock, that stands on the Temple Mount in Jerusalem.

The interior is almost a copy of the St. Peters Basilica the center for the Vatican Powers in Rome.

When Benito Mussolini gifted the Pope the Vatican statehood in 1929, Fascist Italy was based on a vision of uniting the whole Middle East under their rule.  Italy wanted to evict British domain in the region, and needed support from the Islamic forces. A union between the Catholic Church and Islam was needed to evict Protestant and Evangelical nations like United Kingdom from Jerusalem.
___________
I believe former Jesuit Alberto Rivera had it right that Islam was crafted / designed from the Vatican early on with Khadija who lived in a convent and was a Catholic and her Catholic cousin being the vessels used to instruct Mohammad on what would later be called Islam. Although the goal was partly to kill off the Protestants and Jews in their way, the real goal was always to take Jerusalem as the headquarters for the Vatican.  That is still their plan.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

José said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > José said:
> ...


Yet you have no grounds to support such a claim therefore it's meaningless.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...




"In the summer of 1940, Nazi Germany hatched a seemingly outlandish scheme: exiling Europe’s Jewish population to the African island of Madagascar. Support for the proposal first picked up steam following a June 3 memo from the German Foreign Office, and it was nearly put into action before Allied gains in World War II made it untenable. Take a look back at the ruthless deportation plan that preceded the horrors of the Holocaust."

Remembering Nazi Germany’s Madagascar Plan - History in the Headlines


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Yeah right.  Amazing how well the Zionist conditioning works.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > That is a Zionist myth, and it has been repeated often enough that now it is believed by the brainwashed, unfortunately. The Koran mentions the city of Jerusalem several times, most poignantly in the "flight" from Mecca to Jerusalem where in the Koran it is transliterated to Baytul Maqdis, the location where the Al Aqsa mosque was built. Now, the silliness of the claim of a flight can be questioned, but Jerusalem is mentioned.
> ...


Great question.  Touche', Teddyearp.  Touche'!


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2017)

At the time of the Muslim conquest, Palestine was Christian and the Muslims were at war with the Christians, that's why Palestine was conquered. Nothing to with Jews.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> At the time of the Muslim conquest, Palestine was Christian and the Muslims were at war with the Christians, that's why Palestine was conquered. Nothing to with Jews.


Let me simplify this for you.  Let's call Israel a neighborhood of homes that was being rented out while the owner was away.  Some renters are Christians, some are Arabs, some are Egyptians, all are renting from the caretaker that is handling the transactions while the owner is away.  One day the owner returns.  The people may continue to rent if they wish but do they own that property?  No.  Do they have any say in the neighborhood laws?  No.  Who is in control?  The owner.  At any time, anyone could have lived there but it makes then nothing more than a tenant. It means nothing. Get that through your head.

 The owners of that land are the Jews and while you may live there, you may rent there, you do not own that land.  It belongs to the Jews and you either abide by the Landlord's rules or you get out.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2017)

The British stole the land from the native inhabitants and facilitated its transfer to the European Zionists, who were not native to the land.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The British stole the land from the native inhabitants and facilitated its transfer to the European Zionists, who were not native to the land.


The native inhabitants were few and far between and inhabitants isn't the same as the rightful owners.  That would be the Jews.  They returned to their own land.  Inhabitants are like tenants.  You can kick them out when the lease is up (or sooner if they don't abide by the terms of the owner).


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2017)

No, the native inhabitants were the Muslims and Christians whose ancestors, many of them Jews, had converted to those religions.  You can't kick an owner out of his house because his ancestors changed religion.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> No, the native inhabitants were the Muslims and Christians whose ancestors, many of them Jews, had converted to those religions.  You can't kick an owner out of his house because his ancestors changed religion.


How did Moslem and European Christian invaders become native inhabitants?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > No, the native inhabitants were the Muslims and Christians whose ancestors, many of them Jews, had converted to those religions.  You can't kick an owner out of his house because his ancestors changed religion.
> ...


He's fishing for any place he can get sink his hooks into Israeli land and claim it as belonging to anyone other than the Jews.  It's truly amazing the lengths some of these people will go to in an effort to rewrite the Jewish history of Israel (which spans some 4,000 years back in time).  I'm astonished that they really think anyone would believe their nonsense.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The British stole the land from the native inhabitants and facilitated its transfer to the European Zionists, who were not native to the land.



You're quite the befuddled know-nothing. The British never stole anything. The Ottoman Turks relinquished all rights snd title to the land area you falsely portray as some invented "country of Pal'istan". 

As we know, the people you falsely portray as "native inhabitats" were themselves invaders and colonizers. Further, we know that your fraudulent  "native inhabitants" claim is nonsensical as owners of large tracts of land in the area of Pal'istan were absentee landlords from Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. 

Your islamo-propaganda fools no one.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 23, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The British stole the land from the native inhabitants and facilitated its transfer to the European Zionists, who were not native to the land.
> ...


The Jews only owned about 7% of Palestine in 1848. The rest was stolen.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Indeed, you are befuddled. You simply parrot the _stolen land ™ _canard while being ignorant of the facts.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 23, 2017)

Hollie said:


> The British never stole anything. The Ottoman Turks relinquished all rights snd title to the land area you falsely portray as some invented "country of Pal'istan".


Britain never annexed that land. They held it in trust on the behalf of the inhabitants.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The British never stole anything. The Ottoman Turks relinquished all rights snd title to the land area you falsely portray as some invented "country of Pal'istan".
> ...



Indeed, you are befuddled. You can review many earlier threads dealing with your ignorance of the facts.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 23, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


How did Israel acquire the land over and above the 7% that was purchased?


----------



## Hollie (Feb 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Indeed, how did the Arab invaders / colonizers acquire land formerly under control of the Ottoman's?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 23, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Nice duck.

What I posted is true. Look it up.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


You are mistaken. How could the Jews steal their own land?  If anyone has been robbed it has been the Jews!  The land of Israel is a fragment of what God originally gave them.  The Jews stole nothing. The land of Israel is theirs.  Jerusalem is theirs (all of it) and the Arabs & Vatican (which is trying to claim control of Israeli territory) have worn out their welcome. It's time for them to go.

The Italians have Italy, the Spanish have Spain, the Germans have Germany, the Arabs have Saudi Arabia, the Egyptians have Egypt .........................and the Jews have Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 23, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> You are mistaken. How could the Jews steal their own land?


Why were the Jews buying land that was already theirs?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > You are mistaken. How could the Jews steal their own land?
> ...


Excuse me?  The Jews buy and sell property inside Israel all the time.  There isn't a country on earth that doesn't have real estate transactions going on that I'm aware of.   What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Nice duck.


----------



## Shusha (Feb 24, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Jews only owned about 7% of Palestine in 1848. The rest was stolen.



Private land ownership has nothing to do with sovereignty.




> Britain never annexed that land. They held it in trust on the behalf of the inhabitants.



It was held in trust on the behalf of the inhabitants for the purpose of creating a Jewish National Homeland.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 24, 2017)

Shusha said:


> It was held in trust on the behalf of the inhabitants for the purpose of creating a Jewish National Homeland.



No, the term was "national home" and it was to be in Palestine, no mention of a seperate "state" or even seperate "homeland", merely the facilitation of Jewish immigration. The inhabitants were indigenous Palestinians of varying religious beliefs, the majority being Muslim.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 24, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Nice dodge. Pretty typical fro you to make claims you can't support.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 24, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > It was held in trust on the behalf of the inhabitants for the purpose of creating a Jewish National Homeland.
> ...


Comical how invading / colonizing arabs and invading / colonizing European Christian Crusaders magically became indigenous Pal'istanians.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Ha! Ha! What State? The Arabs do not have a State nor do they have any claim to Israeli land! Jerusalem is the Capitol of Israel, the eternal Capitol of Israel and the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians (but are not) need to go back to the lands from which they came. They don't belong there.



70% of the countries on this planet happen to disagree with you, even the UN itself has conferred de-facto recognition of the state of Palestine. Oh, and if you believe what it says in the Bible, Jerusalem was the capital of the kingdom of Judah, apparently the kingdom of Israel never had one capital city, that function being shared by the sities of Sechem, Penuel,Tirzah and Samaria at one time or another, unless of course you count the mythical "united monarchy" period. The Palestinians can't go back to the lands from which they came, the Zionist Israelis won't let them. 



Book of Jeremiah said:


> 'm wondering about your avatar. A rat in a hat? Is that a spin off from Dr. Seuss's Cat in the hat? I do believe you just might have a future in Children's tales! After all, who else would believe you?



Talking of avatars, yours is clearly the wrong end of the horse, given that's the end you communicate with. Here you go, you can use this.







No need to thank me.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 24, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



Most buildings that are over 1300 years old are, from time to time, until someone restores them. there is no pilgrimage tradition in Islam, other than making the Haj to Mecca, so what's your point?


----------



## Hollie (Feb 24, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! Ha! What State? The Arabs do not have a State nor do they have any claim to Israeli land! Jerusalem is the Capitol of Israel, the eternal Capitol of Israel and the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians (but are not) need to go back to the lands from which they came. They don't belong there.
> ...



There is only Arab'ism preventing the so-called Pal'istanians from returning to the lands they came from: Egypt, Syria and Lebanon.

Glad I could help someone with your limitations.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> ...Mark Twain said Israel was like a barren wasteland when he visited, void of human beings, vegetation, life.  It wasn't until the Jews returned that everything was restored to its former beauty.  Once the Arabs saw the Jews return and make the land beautiful it suddenly become theirs as if they ever had a claim to it.  They do not...



Got to ask, have you ever read "Innocents Abroad"? Probably not, otherwise you'd have come across the descriptions the Zionist Hasbara department leaves out, “The narrow canon in which Nablous, or Shechem, is situated, is under high cultivation, and the soil is exceedingly black and fertile. It is well watered, and its affluent vegetation gains effect by contrast with the barren hills that tower on either side” or “Sometimes, in the glens, we came upon luxuriant orchards of figs, apricots, pomegranates, and such things, but oftener the scenery was rugged, mountainous, verdureless and forbidding” or
“We came finally to the noble grove of orange-trees in which the Oriental city of Jaffa lies buried”, amongst others. This was in 1867, 15 years before the first European Jewish settlers arrived en masse in 1882. Another thing tha Hasbara department omits is the fact that 90% of these settlers left before accomplishing anything of note. Zionist epic fail number1 _
_


----------



## Challenger (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> I was an advocate for Israel before Hasbara was even founded although I support what they are doing.



I'd never have guessed.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > ...Mark Twain said Israel was like a barren wasteland when he visited, void of human beings, vegetation, life.  It wasn't until the Jews returned that everything was restored to its former beauty.  Once the Arabs saw the Jews return and make the land beautiful it suddenly become theirs as if they ever had a claim to it.  They do not...
> ...


Hasbara was founded in 2001. Innocents Abroad was published in 1869.  Your suggestion is quite impossible.  Grasping at straws requires a straw to in fact be in existence. Check your dates the next time.  No cigar for you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I was an advocate for Israel before Hasbara was even founded although I support what they are doing.
> ...


....and that would not surprise me.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Was that before or after the Arabs castrated them turning them into slaves & turned their wives and children into sex slaves?



You sure that wasn't the Byzantines? They were fond of creating eunuchs to run their empire for them.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



What suggestion is that, pray tell? The fact that the Hasbara department cherry-picks Mark Twain's book about his journey in 1867 which was published in 1869 in order to provide a false picture of Palestine to promote the myth that the Zionists "made the desert bloom"? Or are you just talking out of your posterior again?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 24, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Even with those couple of left-out sentences, the majority of Twain's description of Palestine is that of a forgotten wasteland.  So what if a couple of places were in bloom?  Any people who aren't totally retarded could have a couple of gardens here and there.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


He also said that the land was void of human population yet the Arabs would have the world believe that the land was overflowing with Arabs!  That simply is not the case.   Were there a few Arab nomads dotted across the land here and there? Sure!  But does a nomad have a legal claim to a land he camps out on?  No.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



He's desperate to be right when he knows he is wrong. How desperate is that?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...




I'm merely pricking your foolishness. Your nonsensical argument was in need of a twirl or two. Spin on but drop the personal attacks.  It's a dead giveaway that you have nothing.  The fact is the land of Israel didn't flourish and come to life until the Jews returned and put their hands to it. Mark Twain's observation confirms that fact.   It's a fulfillment of Scripture which is something that you should study rather than trying to rewrite history out of some Hamas  propaganda manual (which isn't working for you here).


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

It's appropriate that the Zionists rely on a writer of fiction for their "facts".  It is also hilarious that they don't realize that Twain wrote the same thing about Greece.  For Greece he wrote. 

"We saw no ploughed fields, very few villages, no trees or grass or vegetation of any kind, scarcely, and hardly ever an isolated house."  

A person from the humid heavily forested south of the U.S., would view any Mediterranean land in the summer as desolate.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


If the Arabs didn't have "fake news" stories they would have no stories.......

Hamas Uses More False Images against Israel on Social Media - Breitbart

CNN Uses Faked Palestinian 'Casualty' Video in Coverage - Breitbart

Gaza Man Caught Faking Injuries to Create Anti-Israel Media Bias? Here’s the Video Evidence

Here's how CBC is making Palestinians look like victims, not terrorists

#FakeNews: CBC claims 2-year-old “refugee” said, “I want to die”

and the ku da gras!

Arabs stage faux news / fake scenes to deceive the world with.......... watch this 60 minutes report!   They should make a reality show called Arab Bloopers!


Watch this one too.  This isn't a war zone.  It's a movie set!  Arab Bloopers part 2!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

*This is Gaza.  Take a look at this video, the luxurious homes, market places, playing at the beach, beautiful cars, market places full of fresh food and good life Israeli's have given these people.  Does this look like an oppressed people?  Do you see any starving people in this video?  Any ethnic cleansing?  No?  That is because there isn't any of that going on!  You've been had!!!*

**
*This is Gaza?  Destitute?  Deprived?  Oppressed?  Think again!  Gated communities, beautiful homes, a lifestyle on par with any Israeli citizen.  Be sure to share this video by email and message boards and let people see the Gaza that mainstream media is portraying is grossly inaccurate!  *


----------



## Eloy (Feb 24, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


After it has been debunked, surely you do not subscribe to the bogus notion that Palestine was empty land before the European Zionist settlement in the late nineteenth early twentieth century.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

In any case, we have documentary film and photographs that shows what Palestine was like within the same general period of time.  Jaffa port in 1867 for example:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Eloy said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...




Who is native to Israel's land? Is it really the Arabs, who claim to be? Or is that just fiction? When did the Arabs settle in Israel? Do they go back to time immemorial, the way it is heard over and over in the media?

Adriani Relandi 1696 is one of the many who traveled the land and wrote about what was in the area, as did many others(all report the same findings):

Siebald Rieter,Johann Tucker, Arnold Van Harff ,Father Michael Nuad, Martin Kabatnik,Felix Fabri, Count Constantine Francois Volney,Alphonse de Lamartine, Mark Twain,Sir George Gawler, Sir George Adam Smith,Edward Robinson - found Palestine virtually empty, except for Jewish communities in Jerusalem, Safed, Shechem, Hebron,Gaza,Ramleh,Acre, Sidon, Tyre, Haifa, Irsuf, Caesarea, and El Arish, and throughout Galilee towns - Kfar Alma, Ein Zeitim, Biria, Pekiin, Kfar Hanania, Kfar Kana, Kfar Yassif.

To stay, these Jews had submitted to innumerable conquerors, taxes, pogroms and degradation. But they stayed. In 1799, Palestine was still so much in need of people that Napoleon Bonaparte championed a full-scale return of Jews.

"The land in Palestine is lacking in people to till its fertile soil". British archaeologist Thomas Shaw, mid-1700's

"Palestine is a ruined and desolate land". Count Constantine François Volney, XVIII century French author and historian

"The country is in a considerable degree empty of inhabitants and therefore its greatest need is of a body of population". James Finn, British Consul in 1857
--------------------------------
"Palaestina ex monumentis veteribus illustrata" - a detailed geographical survey of Palestine in 1696 written in Latin by Adriaan Reland published by Willem Broedelet, Utrecht, in 1714.

Residents of the country mainly concentrated in cities: Jerusalem, Acre, Safed, Jaffa, Tiberias and Gaza.

In most cities, the majority of residents are Christians, Jews and others, very few Muslims who generally are Bedouin, seasonal workers who came to serve as Seasonal workers in agriculture or building. v v
Nablus: 120 muslims, 70 Samaritans
Nazareth: 700 people - all Christians
Umm al-Fahm: 50 people-10 families, ALL Christian
Gaza: 550 people- 300 Jews,250 Christian(Jews engaged in agriculture ,Christians deal with the trading and transporting the products)
Tiberias: 300 residents, all Jews.
Safed: about 200 inhabitants, all Jews
Jerusalem :5000 people,most of them (3,500) Jews,the rest - Christian (1000) Muslim (500)

_________
So how have the Arabs gotten away with claiming they were the native inhabitants of the land, even of Jerusalem when in fact there were very few Arab Nomads seen anywhere in the vicinity?

We've seen Mark Twain's observation and it coincides with what these men had to say too.  Doesn't it?


In 1799, Palestine was still so much in need of people that Napoleon Bonaparte championed a full-scale return of Jews.

"The land in Palestine is lacking in people to till its fertile soil". British archaeologist Thomas Shaw, mid-1700's

"Palestine is a ruined and desolate land". Count Constantine François Volney, XVIII century French author and historian

"The country is in a considerable degree empty of inhabitants and therefore its greatest need is of a body of population". James Finn, British Consul in 1857.

Out of the mouths of two or three witnesses we see the matter established......... although in this particular case we have over a dozen eye witnesses all confirming Mark Twain's account .....


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> *This is Gaza.  Take a look at this video, the luxurious homes, market places, playing at the beach, beautiful cars, market places full of fresh food and good life Israeli's have given these people.  Does this look like an oppressed people?  Do you see any starving people in this video?  Any ethnic cleansing?  No?  That is because there isn't any of that going on!  You've been had!!!*
> 
> **
> *This is Gaza?  Destitute?  Deprived?  Oppressed?  Think again!  Gated communities, beautiful homes, a lifestyle on par with any Israeli citizen.  Be sure to share this video by email and message boards and let people see the Gaza that mainstream media is portraying is grossly inaccurate!  *




Wow, those Gazans are amazing engineers and rebuilders.  You are such a tool. Stop with the propaganda, no one believes it, clown.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


You write bunk, propaganda, and fiction. There is no way to reason with you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > *This is Gaza.  Take a look at this video, the luxurious homes, market places, playing at the beach, beautiful cars, market places full of fresh food and good life Israeli's have given these people.  Does this look like an oppressed people?  Do you see any starving people in this video?  Any ethnic cleansing?  No?  That is because there isn't any of that going on!  You've been had!!!*
> ...


Notice that Hamas always uses the neighborhoods where lower income families dwell in Gaza with many women and children to use as their sandbags / shields.  The Hamas used this location to launch rockets upon Israeli citizens in 2014. It was a nice neighborhood before Hamas decided to use it as a target. Notice the Arab neighborhood (from video I showed you) that is nicely intact and untouched behind this scene?  They don't use their own neighborhoods to launch these attacks.  They like to keep their own homes untouched.   Pretty rotten, isn't it?    You need to start going after the real terrorists.  HAMAS.  This is what they do to their own people!

For the reader:  Montelatici doesn't believe Israeli's have the right to defend themselves and return rocket fire against Hamas strongholds during an attack.  He would rather the Israelis do nothing and die quietly without any response.  As you can see, the reality is that when Hamas launches an attack on Israeli civilians out of Gaza?  The Israelis will respond to that location regardless of who lives there.  The IDF does distribute flyers in advance from the air (IAF) warning civilians to leave before they return fire which is something unique as no other nation under attack would first warn its enemy's civilian population to leave before returning fire.  What Montelatici doesn't tell you is that these buildings were emptied of people before they were bombed.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...




Ahhh, turbo propaganda.  No one believes that crap anymore, it has been debunked, don't you get it? We have the facts, we don't believe the alternate facts anymore.  And the facts are accessible in the UN archives to anyone.  We also have actual film, something that was not available before, that demonstrates that you only have propaganda and lies to offer.

Notice he doesn't dare show the Hasbara sites he got the lies from. Now the facts with a link to the UN archives:

*"AN INTERIM REPORT*
*ON THE*
*CIVIL ADMINISTRATION*
*OF*

*PALESTINE,*

*during the period*
*1st JULY, 1920--30th JUNE, 1921.*


*AN INTERIM REPORT*
*ON THE*
*CIVIL ADMINISTRATION*
*OF*
*PALESTINE.*

*I.--THE CONDITION OF PALESTINE AFTER THE WAR.
*
There are now in the whole of Palestine hardly 700,000 people, a population much less than that of the province of Gallilee alone in the time of Christ.* (*_See_ Sir George Adam Smith "Historical Geography of the Holy Land", Chap. 20.) Of these 235,000 live in the larger towns, 465,000 in the smaller towns and villages. *Four-fifths of the whole population are Moslems.* A small proportion of these are Bedouin Arabs; the remainder, although they speak Arabic and are termed Arabs, are largely of mixed race. *Some 77,000 of the population are Christians*, in large majority belonging to the Orthodox Church, and speaking Arabic. The minority are members of the Latin or of the Uniate Greek Catholic Church, or--a small number--are Protestants.

The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000. Almost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. *Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews. "*

Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations/Balfour Declaration text (30 July 1921)

And the film from 1896 is remarkably consistent with the Mandatory's report (above) written 25 years later.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


If you cannot handle the truth there is a simple solution.  Leave.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...




You do try hard.  Hasbara has trained you well. But we all know that the Gaza video you linked was from before the 2014 attack, and that the locations shown were destroyed per the photos below.  No one believes your propaganda. Your propaganda posts are hilarious and infantile.  They are all from propaganda sites.  Don't you know the difference?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


The facts are in the UN Archives?  laughing out loud........ _Did you really just say that?  _


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


I keep telling you. I was doing this before Hasbara was created.  You don't listen very well, Monte.  I wasn't trained by any organization.  You've been watching too many prop movies.   Can you think for yourself or did you forget how to do that?  It's the secret to my success...


----------



## Eloy (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


None of your posts have any persuasive content.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> It's appropriate that the Zionists rely on a writer of fiction for their "facts".  It is also hilarious that they don't realize that Twain wrote the same thing about Greece.  For Greece he wrote.
> 
> "We saw no ploughed fields, very few villages, no trees or grass or vegetation of any kind, scarcely, and hardly ever an isolated house."
> 
> A person from the humid heavily forested south of the U.S., would view any Mediterranean land in the summer as desolate.


So that you can no longer claim I am a trained agent sent to confuse your mind.......I offer you Exhibit A:  A Hamas Leader who openly tells who these "Palestinian People," are...... he says to them..... every one of you can prove your Arab roots whether you came from Egypt, Saudi Arabia, *anywhere........We have blood ties.  *In other words?   They came from Arab lands, Egyptian lands but not from Israel.  Get it?  You should.  This Hamas leader will spell it out for you. 

Listen up:


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

More propaganda.  I produce documented fact, from official reports archived in Government, International Orgaqnization or Academic institutions. You just regurgitate propaganda.  You have been doing this crap so long you can't even see the difference. LOL


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 24, 2017)

I have to say, a study of racial hatred using MONTELATICI as the subject would reveal a great many things about destructive emotions.  His display of hatred may be a good basis for a protagonist in a novel.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

This Muslim Cleric explains there is no Palestinian people, they are Arabs.  The Arabs are there for one purpose.  The destruction of Israel.  The Muslim Cleric goes on to clarify that he does know that the Bible clearly states that Israel was a land given to the Jews by God and that his Koran confirms that the land is a Jewish land and that there is no religious significance to the Muslim relating to Israel.  

All of this was by design to infiltrate and destroy Israel and the Jews. 

I do appreciate that this Muslim cleric was willing to be honest about it.  He also claims that Arabs are denying the teachings of Mohammad by claiming they are "Palestinians" and denying the history of Islam.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> More propaganda.  I produce documented fact, from official reports archived in Government, International Orgaqnization or Academic institutions. You just regurgitate propaganda.  You have been doing this crap so long you can't even see the difference. LOL


Actually I've been preaching the Gospel for years and have only participated in a few discussions (in recent days) about the fallacy of Palestinian people - but it's like riding a bike.  You never forget.  Easy peasy.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

I like this one, the speaker bringing the presentation is the author of "Phantom Nation: Invention of the Palestinians as an Obstacle to Peace"


On March 9, 2014, Sha'i ben-Tekoa, DeProgram Program, gave a terrific and important presentation to Children of Holocaust Survivors on his book on the invention of a Palestinian people. There is hardly a person born after 1980 (or earlier) who has any reason to believe that a Palestinian people did not exist in a country called Palestine. That is our fault for enforcing this narrative propaganda that has been the focus of the international community and the cause of the problems and danger faced by Israel. The narrative must be changed and Sha'i ben-Tekoa gives us the tools to do this. All we have to do is - DO IT!

Hired for a special project by the Office of Prime Minister Yitzhak Shamir, Sha'i ben-Tekoa discovered the first United Nations document using the term "Palestinians" as it is used today.

And the date was eye-opening: three years after 1967's Six-Day War. In his research into the entire UN archive dealing with the Arab war against Israel, he came across no reference to the putatively Paleolithic Palestinian people before 1970.

After completing his assignment for the Government of Israel, Mr. Ben-Tekoa dug deeper into the origins of this heretofore unheard of nationality. The Land of Israel is arguably the most written about real estate in the world over thousands of years in the scores of languages of Crusaders, conquerors, pilgrims and tourists, not one of whom ever wrote or said a word about meeting any "Palestinians" in their time in the Holy Land.

And now Ben-Tekoa has written a book about what he discovered and uncovered: the invention of a phantom nation, the "Palestinian Narrative," one of the great feats of psychological warfare in the history of Mankind. He shows how it is this generation's successor ideology to Medieval Christianity, Islam, Nazism and Communism as the current fashion in Jew-hatred a.k.a. an anti-Semitism as old as the hills.

Sha'i ben-Tekoa was born, raised and educated in the United States. He received a B.A. in Comparative Religion from Columbia University and did graduate work in same at the University of Chicago Divinity School. A traveler in Arab lands, he served in the Yom Kippur War effort of 1973. His articles on the Arab-Israeli conflict, terrorism and Islamic fundamentalism have appeared in The Wall Street Journal, National Review, Midstream, Congress Monthly and other publications. He appeared on American Public Broadcasting's The MacNeil-Lehrer NewsHour. In preparation for 1991's historic Arab-Israeli peace conference in Madrid, he worked on assignment for the Office of the Prime Minister of Israel Yitzhak Shamir. Formerly the lead English language commentator for IsraelNationalNews.com, his Internet radio commentary and music program can be heard at www.deprogramprogram.com.

____________
Please feel free to share this video by email - please mass email - knowledge is power!  I disagree with him in that most of our founding fathers did believe in God as Creator and personal God but there were deists among them and we know that the wheat and tares grow together. His analysis about the Roman Catholic Church having targeted the Jews he is right on the mark. He is speaking as a Jew and giving a very interesting picture of the history of Judaism and the Tanach.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

I so admire this man for his boldness!  When he says Palestinian is an anti-Semitic term, I could not agree with him more.  It truly is an anti-Semitic word.  I hate it.  This website will help deprogram those who have been programmed by Arab lies that make outrageous claims against Jews and Israel in an attempt to steal their land.

DeProgram Program with Sha'i ben-Tekoa

He says that Arabs are a people who make up history in the present, they rewrite it for their own purposes.  That is the crux of the problem.  This is how the Arab mind works.  In a nutshell.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Mel turned 96 on January 8th.  He's still in good health and attended a party in his honor.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> I have to say, a study of racial hatred using MONTELATICI as the subject would reveal a great many things about destructive emotions.  His display of hatred may be a good basis for a protagonist in a novel.


Do you think he warrants a novel?  Apart from his propensity for fiction, I don't find him that effective.  They don't make them like they used to on these boards.  They are so delicate these days!   It was not that way years ago.  Then again that was then.........this is now.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> More propaganda.  I produce documented fact, from official reports archived in Government, International Orgaqnization or Academic institutions. You just regurgitate propaganda.  You have been doing this crap so long you can't even see the difference. LOL


Laughing is a sign of nervousness.  All caps are a major sign.  Take a deep breath, Monte.  Don't faint on me now....  you're the last one left at the moment.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

I think Monte has left the building.  To be continued........


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

You sure do know how to churn out the propaganda.  Don't you understand that everyone except brainwashed Zionists understand that it is propaganda and false?  


Book of Jeremiah said:


> This Muslim Cleric explains there is no Palestinian people, they are Arabs.  The Arabs are there for one purpose.  The destruction of Israel.  The Muslim Cleric goes on to clarify that he does know that the Bible clearly states that Israel was a land given to the Jews by God and that his Koran confirms that the land is a Jewish land and that there is no religious significance to the Muslim relating to Israel.
> 
> All of this was by design to infiltrate and destroy Israel and the Jews.
> 
> I do appreciate that this Muslim cleric was willing to be honest about it.  He also claims that Arabs are denying the teachings of Mohammad by claiming they are "Palestinians" and denying the history of Islam.



You really don't get it, do you.  I don't even post the hateful videos of Rabbis that promote the killing of all non-Jews. Posting what one idiot Rabbi says on a you tube video is tantamount to spreading propaganda.  I don't do propaganda. That's all you do. Nothing you post is believable.  

Even if for once you posted something other than propaganda, no one would believe it. 

As far as being Palestinians, the Delegation to London (made up of Muslims and Christians) considered themselves the people of Palestine back in 1922.

*"PALESTINE.*
CORRESPONDENCE WITH THE PALESTINE ARAB 
DELEGATION AND THE ZIONIST ORGANISATION.


No. 1.
*The Palestine Arab Delegation to the Secretary of State for the Colonies.*


HOTEL CECIL,
London, W.C.,
_February 21st, _1922.

Whilst the position in Palestine is, as it stands to-day, with the British Government holding authority by an occupying force, and using that authority to impose upon the people against their wishes a great immigration of alien Jews, many of them of a Bolshevik revolutionary type, no constitution which would fall short of giving the* People of Palestine* full control of their own affairs could be acceptable....If the British Government would revise their present policy in Palestine, end the Zionist _con-dominium, _put a stop to all alien immigration and grant the *People of Palestine *— who by Right and Experience are the best judges of what is good and bad to their country..."

UK correspondence with Palestine Arab Delegation and Zionist Organization/British policy in Palestine: "Churchill White Paper" - UK documentation Cmd. 1700/Non-UN document (excerpts) (1 July 1922)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> You sure do know how to churn out the propaganda.  Don't you understand that everyone except brainwashed Zionists understand that it is propaganda and false?
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Propaganda?  Try the truth.  Churn?  That denotes work, Monte.  I'd liken this more to floating downstream on my back without any obstacles.  No effort involved.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You sure do know how to churn out the propaganda.  Don't you understand that everyone except brainwashed Zionists understand that it is propaganda and false?
> ...



The truth?  I post information from contemporaneous, source documents, and provide links to the specific Government. Int'l Org. or academic archive and document and you post nonsense from propaganda sites.  

There is no effort involved demonstrating over and over again that you are a clown.  You really don't get it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> In any case, we have documentary film and photographs that shows what Palestine was like within the same general period of time.  Jaffa port in 1867 for example:


Authentic photograph but the Jews were living there, not Arabs. There were very few Arabs and they were nomads.  The didn't live in the dwelling places shown in this photograph you are showing.  The Jews did.  See this film about the Jews living in Ottoman Palestine and you'll see the truth.  Interesting story about this film I'm posting.  It was viewed on the eve of the first world war and aferward all copies disappeared. By a miracle of God a negative of the film was later discovered in 1939 and today we have this:

notation:  Remember that in 1917 when territories became part of the English colony , English Foreign Minister Balfourd, was author of Declaration on Palestine named after him , which created the Palestinan Mandate, to provide a home for the Jews.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Again, a propaganda film from the Zionist Organization.  There are real (and earlier) documentaries available that show that Jews were a  very tiny minority even in 1896. Not to mention the Ottoman census, the British census and other source documentation that makes it clear that your propaganda film is what it is, propaganda. Now here is a simple Lumiere Brothers documentary that just presents the situation as it was in 1896.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Did I mention that the Palestine National Football team were all Jewish?  Yes.  They were.  Where were the Arabs?  There were no Arabs on the team.  Zero.

Mandatory Palestine national football team - Wikipedia

Wikipedia implies the Arabs weren't interested in the sport but what about soccer?  The Palestine Soccer Team was all Jewish too!




 All Jews, no Arabs.... what to think? Palestine Football Assoc 1928 - All Jewish


Main articles: History of the Israel national football team and Mandatory Palestine national football team

Football has a long tradition in Israel. The game was originally introduced during the time of the Ottoman Empire. The Palestinian Football Association was formed in August 1928, and joined FIFA in June 1929,

The British Mandate of Palestine national team made its debut against Egypt in 1934 FIFA World Cup qualification, losing 1–7 in Cairo. The team played five international matches, including a friendly match against Lebanon, until the British Mandate for Palestine was dissolved.

Israel national football team - Wikipedia


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

From a Pre-WWII Book of Flags: 





Is this the flag of Arabs or Jews?  I say Jews.  What say you?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

For those who might think that flag is not real we've got this:





Palestine, long lost land of the Muslim Arabs?  THINK AGAIN!!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Very informative article by Caroline Glick  from 2014

http://www.jpost.com/Opinion/Column-One-Responding-to-the-slaughter-3824
COLUMN ONE: RESPONDING TO THE SLAUGHTER
BYCAROLINE B. GLICK

 NOVEMBER 20, 2014 20:22

The horrible truth is that all of the anti-Jewish slaughters perpetrated by our Arab neighbors have been motivated to greater or lesser degrees by Islamic Jew-hatred.

Terror attack scene in Jerusalem . (photo credit:KOBI GIDEON/GPO)
What we are seeing in Jerusalem today is not simply Palestinian terrorism. It is Islamic jihad. No one likes to admit it. The television reporters insist that this is the worst possible scenario because there is no way to placate it.

There is no way to reason with it.


So what else is new? The horrible truth is that all of the anti-Jewish slaughters perpetrated by our Arab neighbors have been motivated to greater or lesser degrees by Islamic Jew-hatred. The only difference between the past hundred years and now is that today our appeasement-oriented elite is finding it harder to pretend away the obvious fact that we cannot placate our enemies.

No “provocation” by Jews drove two Jerusalem Arabs to pick up meat cleavers and a rifle and slaughter rabbis in worship like sheep and then mutilate their bodies.

No “frustration” with a “lack of progress” in the “peace process,” can motivate people to run over Jewish babies or attempt to assassinate a Jewish civil rights activist.

The reason that these terrorists have decided to kill Jews is that they take offense at the fact that in Israel, Jews are free. They take offense because all their lives they have been taught that Jews should live at their mercy, or die by their sword.

They do so because they believe, as former Jordanian MP Ya’qub Qarash said on Palestinian television last week, that Christians and Muslims should work together to forbid the presence of Jews in “Palestine” and guarantee that “not a single Jew will remain in Jerusalem.”

Our neighbors are taught that Muhammad, the founder of Islam, signed the treaty of Hudaybiyah in 628 as a ploy to buy time during which he would change the balance of power between his army and the Jews of Kuraish. And 10 years later, once his army gained the upper hand, he annihilated the Jews.

Throughout the 130-year history of modern Zionism, Islamic Jew-hatred has been restrained by two forces: the desire of many Arabs to live at peace with their Jewish neighbors; and the ability of Israeli authorities and before them, British authorities, to deter the local Arab Muslims from attacking.

The monopoly on Arab Muslim leadership has always belonged to the intolerant bigots. Support for coexistence has always been the choice of individuals.

Haj Amin el-Husseini’s first act as the founder of the Palestinian Arab identity was to translate The Protocols of the Elders of Zion, and serialize them in the local press.

During the Arab jihad of 1936-1939, Husseini’s gangs of murderers killed more Arabs than the British did. He targeted those who sought peaceful coexistence with the Jews.

His successor Yasser Arafat followed his example.

During the 1988-1991 Palestinian uprising, the PLO killed more Palestinians than the IDF did. Like Husseini, Arafat targeted Palestinians who worked with Israel.

Since Israel imprudently embraced Arafat and the PLO in 1993 and permitted them to govern the Palestinians in Judea, Samaria and Gaza, and exert direct influence and coercive power over the Arabs of Jerusalem, the Palestinian Authority’s governing institutions have used all the tools at their disposal to silence those who support peaceful coexistence with Israel, and indoctrinate the general public in Islamic and racial Jew-hatred.

Much has been made of the recent spike in incitement of violence by Palestinian leaders led by Arafat’s successor Mahmoud Abbas. But the flames Abbas and his comrades are throwing would not cause such conflagrations if they hadn’t already indoctrinated their audience to desire the destruction of the Jews.

You cannot solicit murder among those who haven’t been taught that committing murder is an act of heroism.

Today Israel must take swift, effective action to stop the slaughter. The damage that has been done to the psyches of the Arabs of Jerusalem and their brethren in Judea, Samaria and Gaza, cannot be repaired in a timeline relevant to the task of preventing the next massacre.

This means that for the time being, on the tactical level, Israel’s only play is strengthening its deterrence.

Israel faces two major constraints in meeting this challenge.

First, the European Union and the Obama administration, as well as the US foreign policy elite, are obsessively committed to a policy of empowering the Palestinians against Israel.

The Spanish parliament’s decision to go ahead with its planned vote to recognize the “State of Palestine,” just hours after the massacre at the Bnei Torah Kehillat Yaakov synagogue in Jerusalem’s Har Nof neighborhood shows that the EU’s dedication to strengthening the Palestinians against Israel is entirely unrelated to events on the ground.

They don’t care who the Palestinians are or what they do. For their own reasons they have made supporting the Palestinians at Israel’s expense their top foreign policy priority.

Similarly, US President Barack Obama couldn’t contain his compulsion to pressure Israel even in his statement condemning the massacre. Even there, Obama called on Israelis and Palestinians equally to restrain themselves.

Obama’s unabated hostility toward Israel was brought to bear on Tuesday afternoon when the State Department restated its rejection of Jewish property rights in Jerusalem and its desire to see the homes of terrorist murderers left intact for the welfare of their terror-supporting families.

On Tuesday, Israel’s social media outlets were filled with angry rebukes of Western media outlets from CNN to MSNBC to CBS, to the BBC. All these networks, and many others, did everything in their power to explain away the synagogue slaughter as just another instance of a cycle of violence. That is, they all sought to frame the discussion in a way that would lead their viewers to the conclusion that the slaughter of praying rabbis was justified.

While appalling, the coverage was not the least surprising. The Western elite media’s devotion to their false narrative of Israeli culpability for all the problems in the region is absolute. Networks would rather wreck their professional reputations than tell the truth.

Together with the EU, the American policy elite and the Obama administration, the media place Israel’s leaders in a bind. Every step they take to defend the country and protect the rights of Jews meets with automatic and libelous condemnation.

The other impediment Israel faces in deterring anti-Jewish violence against its citizenry is its own weakness. Since the inception of the phony peace process, Israel has continuously rewarded the Palestinians for their murderous violence against its citizenry.

From Israel’s transfer of control over all the Palestinian population centers in Judea and Samaria, to its forcible expulsion of its own people from Gaza, to its repeated releases of terrorists from prison, to its continued transfer of hundreds of millions of shekels in tax revenues to the PA, Israel has showed the Palestinians at every turn that far from being punished for murdering Jews, they will be rewarded for doing so.

Given the US and European support for the Palestinians, Israeli declarations that there will be no future releases of terrorists have no credibility. If terrorists aren’t killed on the spot, they can assume that they will eventually be released; if not in exchange for an Israeli hostage, Israel will release them in an attempt to placate the White House.

But even with these constraints on its actions, Israel can take steps to deter its hate-filled enemies from attacking.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Again, a propaganda film from the Zionist Organization.  There are real (and earlier) documentaries available that show that Jews were a  very tiny minority even in 1896. Not to mention the Ottoman census, the British census and other source documentation that makes it clear that your propaganda film is what it is, propaganda. Now here is a simple Lumiere Brothers documentary that just presents the situation as it was in 1896.


That's why I posted the video I posted.  It proves yours is a forgery and full of lies.  You had better look at the video I posted. Your video claims that a Jewish man praying at the wall was speaking in Arabic. The language of the Jews in Palestine was Arabic?  Now that is a stretch!!! The lies are so preposterous (including claims that there majority of population was Arab - estimates are well under 100 Arabs total in one local and zero in other locals according to at least one source, very few Arabs and most of those were Nomads)  The lies on your propaganda film are so outrageous that no one would believe it and now you've got actual footage of a real film from that time period which blows yours straight out of the water.

Have another look:

*THE LIFE OF THE JEWS IN OTTOMAN PALESTINE IN 1913 THERE WERE FEW ARABS 100 YEARS AGO*



MegaPhylum


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Jews at their Temple Mount 1920's photo:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

9,000 Photos from 1800’s British Mandate of Palestine – with no trace of ‘Palestinians’ By Palestine/Israel Conflict, February 13, 2013 (thanks to Dan F):

*Where ARE all those Palestinians, the proclaimed one million of them who lived in Israel before they were ‘displaced’? Nowhere.*

Nowhere, because they never existed.*And where are all the mosques for those “1 million Palestinians”? With Muslims comes mosques. There can be no Muslim population without a large proportion of mosques. If they had been 1 million at the turn of the Century, or even in 1920 after they began immigrating to fight the British, with their rapid population growth Palestine would consist of over 40 million people today and not 4 million. That alone proves the Palestinian jihad lies. Their population is small because they are new invaders and occupiers who arrived late with an aim to commit jihad.* They never lost land that was never theirs to begin with! *The British army permitted merely a few Ottomans to remain due to religious observations, the rest was Jewish.* In reality according to eyewitness reports the barren British Mandate had a very small number of people living on it.

*Félix Bonfils (1831-1885) was French photographer* and writer who was active in the Middle East. Four years after his arrival he reported 15,000 prints of Egypt, Palestine, Syria, and Greece, and 9,000 stereoscopic-views. He traveled to the region several times and we hear of no mass population of Palestinians, which contradicts everything the Palestinians lie about to the world.

His pictures did not manage to capture any photographs of a single so-called ‘Palestinian’ who are suppose to have lost land to Jewish occupation, if we believe Arab propaganda. All he found was a few bedouines passing through and some remnants of the Ottoman Turks. Guess why? Because the “Palestinian” people as we know them today never existed.The original _philistines_ which the Arab jihadi’s named themselves after were a small group of lawless bandits who occupied the region near Gaza by force and died out before the birth of Christ. Islam was created over 600 years after the death of Christ and is the world’s youngest religion.

Palestinians are a fake creation _ordered and constructed by the Grand Mufti Haj Mohammed Effendi Amin el-Husseini_ [1889-1974]. They were basically discovered (formed and invented) and originate from mass immigration from Egypt and Saudi Arabia with purpose to commit jihad. The Egyptian fighters ended up in Gaza and the Saudi fighters ended up in the West Bank according to their rout of entry.This has been well documented by British government reports from the British Mandate and from Transjordan. It also fits the video clips and rants by Hamas leaders, who seem well aware that Palestinians are fake yet continue to argue that they ‘lost land’. We are dealing with a terrorist organization here, and not a people who became victims of loss of land.It is also important to pay attention to the fact that once Israel had been assigned to be returned  to the Jewish people in 1917, Muslims rapidly began to pour into the region from other countries with a purpose to kill them.The first conflict and killing in Israel/Palestine was initiated by the Muslims. At that point to control the population influx the British government stopped Jewish people from entering the area. So for a short span, the Muslim population suddenly became a majority. Not for natural reasons but due to their rapid invasion and occupation. Therefore, if we look at timeline of events in history we will quite easily see that the REAL occupiers of the region are the Muslims.









Félix Bonfils (1831-1885): Birket, Israel in late 1800’s.





Félix Bonfils (1831-1885): Jews at the Western wall in 1870.





Félix Bonfils (1831-1885): Yessayi Garabedian, the Armenian Patriarch in Jerusalem.




Félix Bonfils (1831-1885): W.C. Prime 1857 in “Tent Life in the Holy Land”




Félix Bonfils (1831-1885): From Thomas Shaw, Travels and Observations Relating to Several Parts of Barbary and the Levant, London, 1767, S. 331 ff.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Félix Bonfils (1831-1885): Dome of the Rock 1875 (Where are all the “Palestinians” in their so-called displaced and occupied holiest site?). The Dome of the Rock was originally a Jewish synagogue, and later, a Christian cathedral but was conquered and occupied by Muslims who converted it to a mosque. The entire region was bathing in blood from the Muslim conquest.

*Editor’s note:* The Dome of the Rock was a supremacist project by the leader of the Muslim world in the first half of the twentieth century. Amin al Husseini made the dome his special project. It had fallen into a state of utter disrepair, but al-Husseini saw it to his political advantage to restore it.
The dilapidated Dome of the Rock was a decaying old relic well into the 20th century. It was of no import and it was no longer used as a place of worship. When the calls for a Jewish state were reverberating throughout the world, the annihilationist leader of the Muslim world and Hitler ally, Mufti al Husseini, realized that he had to create a territorial fiction in order to deny the Jewish people their holiest site.

It was that devout Jew-hater, the Mufti Al Husseini, who undertook the gold plating of the dome (above right) and the making of improvements to the Al Aqsa mosque.

This served the purpose of enhancing the importance of Jerusalem in the Islamic world; up until that point, it had been an insignificant religious backwater for Muslims. Photos of Jerusalem before this time show a relatively colorless and nondescript dome on top of the Temple Mount.

Read more about the Dome here andhere)..



9,000 Photos from Palestine in 1800's – with no trace of Muslims or mosques - Geller Report


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



You forgot to mention that the Dome of the Rock was originally a Jewish synagogue and later it was transformed into a Cathedral and then later when the land was conquered and taken over by Muslims it was converted from a church into a Mosque.  So as a Mosque, no it didn't stand there for 1300 years.  Only in your confused mind.  





Félix Bonfils (1831-1885): Dome of the Rock 1875 (Where are all the “Palestinians” in their so-called displaced and occupied holiest site?). The Dome of the Rock was originally a Jewish synagogue, and later, a Christian cathedral but was conquered and occupied by Muslims who converted it to a mosque. The entire region was bathing in blood from the Muslim conquest.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Jews at the Western Wall in 1870.  No trace of Arabs........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

The Ancient Domes of Israel.........






True Jerusalem. These are the true domes of Jerusalem, not the Al Aqsa mosque that most people think of today. Thanks to Israel Daily Picture.

Photo: “The Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem with its two synagogues. Palestine.”
The Tiferet Yisrael Synagogue (left) and  the Hurva Synagogue (1900)

*This picture of the two domes of the Hurva and Tiferet Yisrael Synagogues in Jerusalem’s Old City*

But we never came across a photo with such clarity, suggesting that the archives at UC-Riverside contains the original photos taken by the Underwood & Underwood Co. in 1900.  UC-R’s files also allow huge and detailed on-screen enlargements of the photos.  We thank the heads of the library for permission to republish their photos, and we abide by their request to limit the photos’ sizes on these pages.

[…]

Avraham Shlomo Zalman Hatzoref arrived in _Eretz Yisrael _200 years ago and was responsible for building the Hurva synagogue. Ashkenazic Jews had been banned from the Old City in the early 19th century after defaulting on a loan. Hatzoref, a student of the Gaon of Vilna and a builder in Jerusalem, arranged for the cancellation of the Ashkenazi community’s large debt to local Arabs. In anger, local Arabs killed him in 1851. (Hatzoref is recognized by the State of Israel as the first victim of modern Arab terrorism.)

The two prominent synagogue domes shared the panoramic view of Jerusalem with the domes of the Dome of the Rock and al Aqsa Mosque for almost 80 years.  *In the course of the 1948 war, the Jordanian army blew up both buildings and destroyed the Jewish Quarter of the Old City.*

The Dome of the Rock was a supremacist project by the leader of the Muslim world in the first half of the twentieth century. Amin al Husseini made the dome his special project. It had fallen into a state of  utter disrepair, but al-Husseini saw it to his political advantage to restore it.



The dilapidated Dome of the Rock was a decaying old relic well into the 20th century. It was of no import and it was no longer used as a place of worship. When the calls for a Jewish state were reverberating throughout the world,  the annihilationist leader of the Muslim world and Hitler ally, Mufti al Husseini, realized that he had to create a territorial fiction in order to deny the Jewish people their holiest site.

It was that vicious Jew-hater, the Mufti Al Husseini, who undertook the gold plating of the dome (above right) and the making of improvements to the Al Aqsa mosque.

This served the purpose of enhancing the importance of Jerusalem in the Islamic world;  up until that point, it had been an insignificant religious backwater for Muslims. Photos of Jerusalem before this time show a relatively colorless and nondescript dome on top of the Temple Mount (more here).

The Hurva Synagogue today stands off a plaza in the centre of Jerusalem’s Jewish Quarter. Excavations carried out at the site in July and August 2003 revealed evidence from four main settlement periods: First Temple (800–600 BCE), Second Temple (100 CE), Byzantine and Ottoman.[8] Three bedrock-hewn mikvahs (ritual baths) were uncovered there dating from the 1st century.[9] The earliest tradition regarding the site is of a synagogue existing there at the time of the 2nd-century CE sage Judah haNasi.[10] By the 13th century, the area had become a courtyard, known as _Der Ashkenaz_ (the Ashkenazic Compound),[6] for the Ashkenazic community of Jerusalem.[11] In 1488, Obadiah ben Abraham described a large courtyard containing many houses for exclusive use of the Ashkenazim, adjacent to a “synagogue built on pillars,” referring to the Ramban Synagogue.[12] The Ramban Synagogue had been used jointly by both Ashkenazim and Sephardim until 1586, when the Ottoman authorities confiscated the building. Thereafter, the Ashkenazim established a synagogue within their own, adjacent courtyard.[6]




The UC-R photo bears no caption or date on this picture of the
Tiferet Yisrael Synagogue(Credit: Keystone-Mast Collection, California 
Museum of Photography at UCR ARTSblock, University of California, Riverside)
*William H. Seward*, who served as President Abraham Lincoln’s secretary of state, visited Jerusalem in 1859 and 1870.  He wrote a travelogue after his second trip, and he described attending Friday night services at the “Wailing Wall” and in one of the two impressive synagogues.  Seward’s description appears below.

We present below interior pictures of the two synagogues from the UC-R and Library of Congress collections.




The interior of the Tiferet Yisrael Synagogue
(circa 1900) (Credit: Keystone-Mast Collection, California Museum 
The Ancient Domes of Jerusalem - Geller Report


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Ut-oh!  Looks like the revisionists won't have an explanation for this story either.  Play it again, Sam!

9,000 Photos from 1800’s British Mandate of Palestine – with no trace of ‘Palestinians’

Where ARE all those Palestinians, the proclaimed one million of them who lived in Israel before they were ‘displaced’?

Nowhere.

Nowhere, because they never existed.

And where are all the mosques for those “1 million Palestinians”? With Muslims comes mosques. There can be no Muslim population without a large proportion of mosques. If they had been 1 million at the turn of the Century, or even in 1920 after they began immigrating to fight the British, with their rapid population growth Palestine would consist of over 40 million people today and not 4 million. That alone proves the Palestinian jihad lies. Their population is small because they are _new invaders and occupiers_ who arrived late with an aim to commit jihad. They never lost land that was never theirs to begin with!

The British army permitted merely a few Ottomans to remain due to religious observations, the rest was Jewish. In reality according to eyewitness reports the barren British Mandate had a very small number of people living on it. *Félix Bonfils (1831-1885) was a French photographer* and writer who was active in the Middle East. Four years after his arrival he reported 15,000 prints of Egypt, Palestine, Syria, and Greece, and 9,000 stereoscopic-views. He traveled to the region several times and we hear of no mass population of Palestinians, which contradicts everything the Palestinians lie about to the world.

His pictures did not manage to capture any photographs of a single so-called ‘Palestinian’ who are suppose to have lost land to Jewish occupation, if we believe Arab propaganda. All he found was a few bedouines passing through and some remnants of the Ottoman Turks. Guess why? Because the “Palestinian” people as we know them today never existed.

____________
Did you get that?  He takes 9,000 photographs and is not able to capture the photograph of a single Arab Palestinian?  What?  Are they invisible?  Do they somehow magically evaporate when photographed?   How to explain? Thousands and thousands of pictures of Jews, Synagogues, Jewish symbolism in Palestine but not a single mosque or Arab in a photo.  How is that?  Anyone?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> One fascist gifting the fascists of Islam.......birds of a feather flocking together:
> Mussolini gifted 75 marble pillars to the Dome of the Rock
> 
> *Mussolini gifted 75 marble pillars to the Dome of the Rock*
> ...


*"Rum, Romanism, and Rebellion!"*

As usual, conspiracy suckers don't even try to find information that would add to their paranoiac theories (such as the preview to 9/11 in l973).  Here's one your bribed gurus failed to supply you with:  the whole Middle East was under the the domain of the Eastern Orthodox Church, which was a rival of Roman Catholicism.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 24, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> I have to say, a study of racial hatred using MONTELATICI as the subject would reveal a great many things about destructive emotions.  His display of hatred may be a good basis for a protagonist in a novel.


Don't you think it is dangerous to mix truth and fiction?


----------



## Eloy (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Ut-oh!  Looks like the revisionists won't have an explanation for this story either.  Play it again, Sam!
> 
> 9,000 Photos from 1800’s British Mandate of Palestine – with no trace of ‘Palestinians’
> 
> ...


You use a lot of words in your attempt to make the Palestinian people invisible but the world and his wife know who they are.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Ut-oh!  Looks like the revisionists won't have an explanation for this story either.  Play it again, Sam!
> ...


The World has a wife?  Who knew?  Do tell!  Maybe she can tell us who these invisible Palestinian people are who are trying to steal Israeli land!


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Again, a propaganda film from the Zionist Organization.  There are real (and earlier) documentaries available that show that Jews were a  very tiny minority even in 1896. Not to mention the Ottoman census, the British census and other source documentation that makes it clear that your propaganda film is what it is, propaganda. Now here is a simple Lumiere Brothers documentary that just presents the situation as it was in 1896.
> ...



Of course the Arab Jews in Palestine spoke Arabic, like all Middle Eastern Jews of the time.  What language do you think they spoke on a daily basis?

You are making things up as usual.  There are official census records, Ottoman and later British, that make it clear you are a clown.  The Muslims and Christians continued to be the overwhelming majority even in 1922 when the British Census was taken.  

 The Lumiere brothers documentary was filmed in 1896, whose propaganda was it? The documentary is fact, not the Zionist propaganda you post from propaganda sites.

Can you possibly ever post anything but Zionist propaganda? 

You aren't fooling anyone Mr. Hasbara.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Did you get that? He takes 9,000 photographs and is not able to capture the photograph of a single Arab Palestinian?


I have about ten photo albums without a single black person in them. So, that must mean that there are no black people in the US.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

You see Mr. Hasbara, I have access to all the facts from the source documents.  I'm the Hasbara's worst nightmare. I have the facts. LOL








http://users.cecs.anu.edu.au/~bdm/yabber/census/PalestineCensus1922.pdf


----------



## Eloy (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


The state of Israel is deeply compromised in its claim to legitimacy. Zionists might have overcome their inherent perfidious nature in world regard but for the half century of occupation and attempt to render the indigenous Palestinian people invisible.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get that? He takes 9,000 photographs and is not able to capture the photograph of a single Arab Palestinian?
> ...


This wasn't a family photo album, Tinmore.  Don't pretend to be stupid now.  Look at the title again.  9,000 Photographs from 1800's British Mandate of Palestine but he couldn't find a single Arab?  Not a single trace of even one Mosque or Palestinian?  How is that?  
9,000 Photos from 1800’s British Mandate of Palestine – with no trace of ‘Palestinians’


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


There is only one explanation for not being visible in a single photo prior to 1948 when Israel became restored as a Nation. They never existed.  They are a fabrication, a lie concocted in the 60's, you've got ample evidence to prove this right on this very thread.  Just open your eyes and read, Elroy.  This isn't difficult.  The truth is self-evident.  It just isn't convenient for you or your friends.

The truth is these people who claim to be "Palestinians" are actually Egyptians and Arabs and the sooner they return back to their own lands the better it will be for everyone.  Pass the word....


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



This guy is serious.  He doesn't believe that Muslims and Christians were 95% of the population in Palestine in the 1800s.  Notwithstanding the census data and the documentary film evidence. Unbelievable.

It makes one wonder how it was possible that the Muslims and Christians still owned 85% of the land in Palestine in 1945, as surveyed by the UN. Clever those Muslims and Christians of Palestine. LOL


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

*At least they tell the truth sometimes. They should do it more often.
Hamas Minister of the Interior and of National Security Fathi Hammad admits Arab lies and denies there exist “palestinians” right on Al-Hekma TV (Egypt) on March 23, 2012.

Have the Arab in Israel (so called “palestinians”) managed to fool you to believe they are Natives in the land of Israel ?

And why they are so intimidated by History and facts ?

In a temper tantrum Fathi Hammad could not keep his mouth shut but had to blurt out the truth: that the “Palestinian” people are a fabrication, an invention. 

There never existed a displaced people called Palestinian. And there never existed an invasion of Palestinian land over a territory that belonged to the jews over 1,000 years before Mohammed was even born. 

The actual Palestinians are illegal immigrants from surrounding Arab nations pushed to occupy the area to commit intifada (resistance).

The Palestine-Israeli conflict is not about loss of land. It’s about hate and racism. Jew hate. In fact, it’s about 1,400 years of racism created by the Arabs based on the teachings of prophet Mohammed.

The Muslim faith demands that Muslims must hate Jews in particular (and Christians) and must dedicate themselves to kill Jews.  And what are they doing? They are killing Jews and non-Muslims all over the world. This deliberate effort to ethnic cleansing of the Jews by propaganda and lies have even been spread into the West by Arab money, and deliberate Arab propaganda put into our schools and media.

In March 1977, Zahir Muhsein, an executive member of the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO), said in an interview to the Dutch newspaper Trouw: “The ‘Palestinian people’ does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel.”
(Video) Hamas Official: “Who are the Palestinians? The Palestinians don’t come from Palestine.”
*


----------



## Eloy (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Your bizarre claim that Palestinians did not exist before 1948 has been shown to be false by ample posts in this thread.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


The United Nations map is a lie.  Look at this report: 

Land Ownership in 1948 The claim is often made that in 1948 a Jewish minority owning only 5 per cent of the land of Palestine made itself master of the Arab majority, which owned 95 per cent of the land. In May 1948 the State of Israel was established in only part of the area allotted by the original League of Nations Mandate. 8.6 per cent of the land was owned by Jews and 3.3 per cent by Israeli Arabs, while 16.9 per cent had been abandoned by Arab owners who imprudently heeded the call from neighbouring countries to "get out of the way" while the invading Arab armies made short shrift of Israel. The rest of the land—over 70 per cent—had been vested in Appendix 2 127 the Mandatory Power, and accordingly reverted to the State of Israel as its legal heir. (Government of Palestine, Survey of Palestine, 1946, British Government Printer, p. 257.) The greater part of this 70 per cent consisted of the Negev, some 3,144,250 acres all told, or close to 50 per cent of the 6,580,000 acres in all of Mandatory Palestine. Known as Crown or State Lands, this was mostly uninhabited arid or semi-arid territory, inherited originally by the Mandatory Government from Turkey. In 1948 it passed to the Government of Israel. These lands had not been owned by Arab farmers—neither under the British Mandate nor under the preceding regime. Thus it is obvious that the contention that 95 per cent of the land—whether of Mandatory Palestine or of the State of Israel—had belonged to Arabs has absolutely no foundation in fact. * * •

 There is perhaps no better way of concluding and summing up this study than to quote from an article entitled Is Israel a Thorn or a Flower in the Near East? by Abdul Razak Kader, the Algerian political writer, now living in exile in Paris (Jerusalem Post, Aug. 1, 1969): "The Nationalists of the states neighbouring on Israel, whether they are in the government or in business, whether Palestinian, Syrian or Lebanese, or town dwellers of tribal origin, all know that at the beginning of the century and during the British Mandate the marshy plains and stone hills were sold to the Zionists by their fathers or uncles for gold, the very gold which is often the origin of their own political or commercial careers. The nomadic or seminomadic peasants who inhabited the frontier regions know full well what the green plains, the afforested hills and the flowering fields of today's Israel were like before. "The Palestinians who are today refugees in the neighbouring countries and who were adults at the time of their flight know all this, and no anti-Zionist propaganda—pan-Arab or pan-Moslem— can make them forget that their present nationalist exploiters are the worthy sons of their feudal exploiters of yesterday and that the thorns of their life are of Arab, not Jewish, origin
http://www.wordfromjerusalem.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/the-case-for-israel-appendix2.pdf


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Didn't you listen to the Muslim Cleric in youtube video interview?  He made it clear that they NEVER EXISTED.  He admitted they were Arabs and Egyptians and that they had no religious connection to the land - he even said that the Koran proved there was no religious connection to Israel and that the Koran noted Israel as a land given to the Jews by God.  It does not get anymore clear.  Stop listening to the liars at the UN who are trying to keep this conflict going in order to use it to their own advantage.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


I have no interest in listening to a Muslim cleric. Sorry.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


They do not exist period.  But you won't find any Arab or Egyptian calling themselves a Palestinian prior to the 1960's.  Go find an Encyclopedia and do your own research.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> You see Mr. Hasbara, I have access to all the facts from the source documents.  I'm the Hasbara's worst nightmare. I have the facts. LOL
> 
> View attachment 114035
> 
> View attachment 114036http://users.cecs.anu.edu.au/~bdm/yabber/census/PalestineCensus1922.pdf


Well thanks for posting that. It debunks your claim that the Christian population exceeded the Jewish population.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


I would consider it of no importance who did or did not call themselves Palestinians before the 1960s since the Palestinian people nowadays are sure who they are and so is the rest of the world.
A resolution of the Israel/Palestine conflict has no chance were the Israelis to pretend that the Palestine Liberation Organization represents nobody.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 24, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



What is important is that we understand the term "Pal'istanian" was an invention of Yassir "_I'm actually Egyptian_" Arafat. In the late 1960's, he created an invented national identity for an invented people.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



You are too funny.  You use made up propaganda from Zionist or partisan websites that try to contradict the facts based on scientific surveys undertaken by professionals. Why would the UN lie about who owned the land when it was they that were planning to steal the land from the Muslims and Christians to give it to people living in Europe?  Think about it. But the UN map is not alone in defining who owned the land.  There is the Survey of Palestine vol. 2, undertaken by the Anglo-American Committee on behalf of the UN in 1946.  





A Survey of Palestine Volume 2  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ Stanford University

Or, para. 164 of the supplement to the UN partition resolution itself:

*UNITED*
*NATIONS
A*






*General Assembly*













 A/364
3 September 1947
*OFFICIAL RECORDS OF THE SECOND SESSION OF *
*THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*


*SUPPLEMENT No. 11*



*UNITED NATIONS*
*SPECIAL COMMITTEE*
*ON PALESTINE*



*REPORT TO THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*

*VOLUME 1*

*"164. The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 per cent of the land. "*

https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unispal.nsf/0/07175DE9FA2DE563852568D3006E10F3


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



How about 1922?

*"PALESTINE.*
CORRESPONDENCE WITH THE PALESTINE ARAB 
DELEGATION AND THE ZIONIST ORGANISATION.


"No. 1.
*The Palestine Arab Delegation to the Secretary of State for the Colonies.*


HOTEL CECIL,
London, W.C.,
_February 21st, _1922.
Sir,


Whilst the position in Palestine is, as it stands to-day, with the British Government holding authority by an occupying force, and using that authority to impose upon the people against their wishes a great immigration of alien Jews, many of them of a Bolshevik revolutionary type, no constitution which would fall short of giving the *People of Palestine* full control of their own affairs could be acceptable.

If the British Government would revise their present policy in Palestine, end the Zionist _con-dominium, _put a stop to all alien immigration and grant the *People of Palestine* — who by Right and Experience are the best judges of what is good and bad to their country — Executive and Legislative powers, the terms of a constitution could be discussed in a different atmosphere. If to-day the *People of Palestine *assented to any constitution which fell short of giving them full control of their own affairs they would be in the position of agreeing to an instrument of Government which might, and probably would, be used to smother their national life under a flood of alien immigration."

UK correspondence with Palestine Arab Delegation and Zionist Organization/British policy in Palestine: "Churchill White Paper" - UK documentation Cmd. 1700/Non-UN document (excerpts) (1 July 1922)


----------



## Hollie (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...




How about the Ottoman land records?

Turkey transfers Ottoman land records to Palestinian Authority


Cutting and pasting the same map when you're befuddled about the history of the area is really pretty silly. As we know from the official Ottoman records, the former majority landowners of the area called Pal'istan were in fact absentee landowners from Egypt, Syria and Lebanon. 

From the official Ottoman land records:
Turkey transfers Ottoman land records to Palestinian Authority

Even before 1917, Jewish and Zionist institutions had purchased large tracts of land in Palestine from absentee landlords, who lived mainly in Syria and Lebanon. These landlords had previously leased their property to local farmers, but were happy to sell it for the right price, without giving a thought to their tenant farmers. Nevertheless, Palestinians view these sales as more legitimate than those that took place during the British occupation that began in 1917.

Under Ottoman rule, a substantial portion of the land in Palestine was registered as state land. Some of this land was later sold or transferred to pre-state Jewish institutions. Other portions belonged to the Muslim waqf (religious trust), and these, according to Islamic law, cannot be sold. However, there was no orderly registration process; ownership was determined primarily using records such as tax payments.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


The only one pretending here are the actors calling themselves "Palestinians" and those who are playing the game with them knowing full well that the land of Israel belongs to the Jews and ONLY THE JEWS.  Anyone else laying claim to that land needs to go back where they came from.  If I ever visited Israel (and I have never gone over) I would go with a 2 way ticket as a guest and not wear out my welcome!  That land belongs to the Jews.  Period.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


I recommend you read an Israeli newspaper sometime; they write about Palestinians all the time.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


What can I tell you?  The Jews have always gone the extra mile to accommodate people.  Even their enemies.  They have shown amazing tolerance, patience, kindness, compassion.  Truly Jefferson had it right when he said that the Jews are the most civilized people upon the face of the earth.  I've learned a great deal from them but I wasn't born Jewish and I do not feel I would be as patient with the antics of these Arabs.  I'm more in the line of Ezra who would have kicked every single one of you out whether you had intermarried with the people there or not!   The whole bunch of you would be OUT!


----------



## Eloy (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


What has that to do with the Israeli press?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

This guy Jeremiah


Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



There is nothing civilized about Zionists.  Zionists are murderous uncivilized monsters.   Still. many Jews, are decent people that want peace.  Unfortunately, most of the decent Jews don't live in Israel.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


They won't confront them with the truth that there is no such thing as a Palestinian because it would cause an uproar in the international community.   Political correctness has caused people to agree to many things that simply are not true.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



One can only blame cognizant dissonance for Jerry's inability to accept reality.


----------



## Shusha (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




This report, itself, says that all land which was not owned by Jews was categorized as "Arab land".  It did not differentiate between land privately owned by Arabs, land not owned but cultivated by Arabs and Crown land.  The land was not "in possession of Arabs" but was primarily land belonging to the Crown, which title of sovereignty passed to Israel. It does not, therefore, support your argument -- but actually works against it.  You've been informed of this numerous times, by myself and now by Jeremiah.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You see Mr. Hasbara, I have access to all the facts from the source documents.  I'm the Hasbara's worst nightmare. I have the facts. LOL
> ...


Are you referring to me?  I never said the Christian population exceeded the Jewish population, if I posted something to that effect I apologize as I believe the majority was the Jews, Hollie.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


The bottom line is the land belongs to the Jews, all of it.  In my eyes, it always did.  Whether someone else was in control of it for a time, during the Jews exile, it matters not a wit.  The land was given to the Jews by God and they have returned to their homeland.  Long Live Israel.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



It doesn't say anything of the sort. It says:

*"164. The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains in possession of approximately 85 per cent of the land. "*

You people crack me up with your alternate facts.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


In other words, you have no interest in hearing the truth from _anyone.  _You're right. You are sorry.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Your reality is not reality because there is no such thing as a Palestinian no matter how many times you use the term.  They don't exist.   Those are Arabs and Egyptians trying to steal Israeli land.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


I hardly think that is what has caused you to crack up.  More likely it has something to do with unresolved anger, hatred, jealousy of Israelis who are not moved by the failed propaganda tactics of your Arab brethren.  After losing 6 wars to the Israeli's and failing in the current propaganda war, it might be time to reconsider the direction in which you are headed.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



The facts are from official documents, not propaganda sites. LOL


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



No, the Palestinians are from Palestine and the Egyptians are from Egypt. Both speak Arabic, hence Arabs, but not Arabians. And the land of Palestine belonged to the Arab speaking inhabitants, Muslims and Christians. That their ancestors formerly practiced Judaism or other religions makes no difference.  Give it up Jerry, you have nothing to support your silly view.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



I have no Arab brethren, I am of Western European extraction and a Roman Catholic, I just present facts.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



So called Israeli land was Palestinian land stolen from the native people of Palestine by Europeans.  That the ancestors of the European invaders converted to Judaism does not change where the their ancestors were from.  Europe that is.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


The UN documents are falsified because the UN has an agenda against Israel.  That is common knowledge. I reject the U.N. and their documents, their accusations against Israel, their resolutions,the whole shooting match.









In other words, the party is over.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


When can we expect to see any of those facts?  All I've seen is propaganda films, articles and lies protecting terrorist organizations such as Hamas.  Here's a fact for you in living color:


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



Hilarious, nothing will change.  The UN is not the U.S.  And, the U.S. will not leave the U.N.  Grow  up, you infantile nut.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Great infomercial:


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



Sure, a silly photoshop piece of propaganda makes a point. LOL  You do realize you continue to be a clown.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Personal attacks are not acceptable.  Read USMB guidelines for posting and please stay on topic. There is good reason to withdraw from the UN as they have been extremely unfair to Israel.  It's on record.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Once again I'll remind you refrain from personal attacks and address the OP or discussion at hand.  USMB rules apply to you as well as others.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



Now you are getting desperate. LOL


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



The UN has been very fair to Israel.  If Israel were not protected by the U.S. there would be sanctions similar to the ones on Apartheid South Africa applied to Israel.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 24, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, a study of racial hatred using MONTELATICI as the subject would reveal a great many things about destructive emotions.  His display of hatred may be a good basis for a protagonist in a novel.
> ...


It's what writers do when they find someone distasteful.  

Write them into a scene or novel and then find unique and creative ways to kill them.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 24, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, a study of racial hatred using MONTELATICI as the subject would reveal a great many things about destructive emotions.  His display of hatred may be a good basis for a protagonist in a novel.
> ...


Not at all.  Some of the best fiction is based upon some truth.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


There are some novels that are actually true but written as novels to protect the author and some of the subjects involved.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


----------



## Eloy (Feb 25, 2017)

montelatici said:


> This guy Jeremiah
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Sadly, it is the truth you write.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 25, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


I think it is best you stick to fiction.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 25, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


It is also best to be correct rather than being so wrong politically as you are.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 25, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


So God gave all the land to Jews? What a decent chap.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 25, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


I'll leave it to the likes of you to pay attention to Muslim clerics.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 25, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Rather, it is the Zionists who are the brazen thieves of Palestinian land.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 25, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Haven't you covered yourself with enough inanity without appealing to Donald Trump as someone to be believed.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 25, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Your post is off-topic.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 25, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



_The Zionists_™

Other than cutting and pasting the same goofy slogans, does the Islamic terrorist hugging cabal ever make a coherent argument?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 25, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


And then they brag about buying land in Palestine that they already owned.

Propaganda takes some strange twists that go unnoticed by shallow thinkers.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 25, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Ooooo, terrorists.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 25, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



There's no need for bragging. The facts refute your mindless drivel. 

Turkey transfers Ottoman land records to Palestinian Authority


Even before 1917, Jewish and Zionist institutions had purchased large tracts of land in Palestine from absentee landlords, who lived mainly in Syria and Lebanon. These landlords had previously leased their property to local farmers, but were happy to sell it for the right price, without giving a thought to their tenant farmers. Nevertheless, Palestinians view these sales as more legitimate than those that took place during the British occupation that began in 1917.



What propagandists like you Islamic terrorist huggers can't understand is that the Ottoman Turks relinquished all rights and title to the land area called Pal'istan. Arab colonizers / squatters didn't own the land.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 25, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



It's hilarious watching you get so befuddled, you're reduced to mere babbling.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 25, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


I've never had any interest in fiction.   You can keep your fiction and I'll keep presenting the facts.  We'll see which one wins out in the end.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 25, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


So is yours.  Your point?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 25, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Any president who suggests we get out of the U.N. has my full attention.  I'm all for it.  The U.N. has been of no benefit to America or Israel.  We're now fighting their wars and bypassing Congress and our own Constitution in doing so.  What next? Surrender our sovereignty and erase our borders?  Become like Europe?  No thanks.  Time to say good bye and show them the door.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 25, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


It was a Jewish synagogue and later a Cathedral (church) before it was converted into a Mosque.  It doesn't belong there.  Move it to Mecca.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 25, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The British stole the land from the native inhabitants and facilitated its transfer to the European Zionists, who were not native to the land.



The British STOLE the land?  You know better than that.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 25, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> *This is Gaza.  Take a look at this video, the luxurious homes, market places, playing at the beach, beautiful cars, market places full of fresh food and good life Israeli's have given these people.  Does this look like an oppressed people?  Do you see any starving people in this video?  Any ethnic cleansing?  No?  That is because there isn't any of that going on!  You've been had!!!*
> 
> **
> *This is Gaza?  Destitute?  Deprived?  Oppressed?  Think again!  Gated communities, beautiful homes, a lifestyle on par with any Israeli citizen.  Be sure to share this video by email and message boards and let people see the Gaza that mainstream media is portraying is grossly inaccurate!  *



This reminds me of an interesting thing I noticed on my trips to Israel.  All the cars with Israeli plates (you guys know, the yellow ones) were pretty much small economy cars.  And sure, many of the cars with the Palestinian plates (you know, the white ones with green writing) were small as well, but I saw a fair amount of big nice Mercedes' with Pali plates.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 25, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



You have only presented Zionist propaganda from propaganda sites. Fake information.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 25, 2017)

Eloy said:


> I have no interest in listening to a Muslim cleric. Sorry.



Hahahaha.  Only when he is not speaking your narrative.  Give me a break!


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 25, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> <snip> If I ever visited Israel (and I have never gone over) I would go with a 2 way ticket as a guest and not wear out my welcome!  That land belongs to the Jews.  Period.



You REALLY need to go visit.  I've been twice and it really helps put this whole thing into perspective as to how much these pro pals lie about the Israelis.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 25, 2017)

montelatici said:


> <snip>and a Roman Catholic<snip>



Keep digging monti.  If you are a Roman Catholic, why do you many times refer to the Bible as a fairy tale? Your lies and hypocrisy knows no bounds.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 25, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>and a Roman Catholic<snip>
> ...



You are mistaken, I have never said the Bible, my Bible, is a fairy tale. You are obviously not religious and are not aware that we believe in the New Testament.  The old testament is obsolete for us.


"Hebrews 8:13 ►


By calling this covenant "new," he has made the first one obsolete; and what is obsolete and outdated will soon disappear."

You really have a knack for making a fool of yourself, by showing your abject ignorance. LOL


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 25, 2017)

montelatici said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



As I've mentioned before, there is a difference between "obsolete" and "fairy tale."  "Obsolete" means that the law of the Old Testament was fulfilled by your god Jesus.  "Fairy tale" means the events in the Old Testament supposedly never happened.  Is that what you're saying?  Yet the events and characters of the Old Testament are referenced throughout the New Testament.  You can't be a Bible believer, yet dismiss the Old Testament altogether.  What about Jesus being a descendant of David?  The original sin committed by Adam and Eve?  You can't have it both ways.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 25, 2017)

montelatici said:


> You are mistaken, I have never said the Bible, my Bible, is a fairy tale. You are obviously not religious and are not aware that we believe in the New Testament.  The old testament is obsolete for us.
> 
> 
> "Hebrews 8:13 ►
> ...



Let me run it down for you. I agree, I am not religious.  Just saved. I claim Jesus Christ as my personal Lord and savior.  Do you? And if "your Bible" as a Catholic is supposed to only be about the New Testament, why did the Catholic church canonize the Old Testament as well? ForeverYoung436 expanded on this very well in his/her post made while I was writing this one.

And then you go to belittling me (and others) by resorting to name calling.

You know what's so comical about this section Book of Jeremiah ?  You are relatively new to this section of the board.  Monti has about 10-15 documents/links that he has cherry picked and nothing else.  He spams the board with them over and over and over again. When he claims that all of Palestine converted to Christianity after the destruction of the Temple and is called on the clear fact that not all converted, he will admit it; sort of.  But then in other threads he will go back to the same claim.

If you actually engage Tinmore, he will lead you down some really crooked path that I call his pretzel; yes it is that twisted. I did it only once.

Challenger at the core of his portion of the narrative, will give you the conspiracy theory that the world is controlled by Jews.

All will claim that Israel (and the Temple) never existed, nor should it now; even when they sometimes claim to want a two state solution.

And, as you have seen, when finally cornered, they will stoop to name calling.  Hasbara is one of their favorites.  Why is there no 'name' for the Pro-Pali propaganda? Because just like Hamas, and the others, they prefer to hide behind a mask.

It's really getting boring around here.

p.s. for a really good laugh (or cry) wait until you read some of the stuff Penelope posts.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 25, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > <snip> If I ever visited Israel (and I have never gone over) I would go with a 2 way ticket as a guest and not wear out my welcome!  That land belongs to the Jews.  Period.
> ...


I would like to see it one day.  I just don't know when that will be.  Maybe in my golden years.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 25, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


I have spend at least 80% of my Bible believing life in the Old Testament with Psalms being a daily part of my life for the most part.  I cannot imagine a bible without the Old Testament.  I believe every word of the Old Testament.  Anyone who says they do not, I am not so sure they are a Believer.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 25, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You are mistaken, I have never said the Bible, my Bible, is a fairy tale. You are obviously not religious and are not aware that we believe in the New Testament.  The old testament is obsolete for us.
> ...




What name did I call you Teddy?  Ignorant is not a name, it is a fact, with respect to you.  You obviously have not studied the Bible. While some prelates disagree, the Bible cannot be any clearer in stating the old testament is obsolete.  After all, how does "an eye for an eye" jive with our Lord's "turn the other cheek".  Think about it if you have really been "saved".  I think you are simply a so-called "Christian Zionist" which is a contradiction in terms.  You can either be a Christian or a Zionist, not both.

The documents I refer to are the source documents, the official facts.  The Zionist propaganda you have been conditioned by has the goal of finding a way to refute the facts, because the facts demonstrate that the Zionists were simply invasive settler colonists supported by one of the world's colonial power of the time. No different than the settler colonists of Rhodesia, Algeria etc.  You and your friends just can't handle the truth.  

And, given that there were only a handful of Jews in Palestine before 1850, confirmed by census data to be about 8,000, and the fact that they were also relatively recent arrivals from Spain, after Muslims and Jews in Spain had to convert or be expelled in 1492, it is clear that Palestine was entirely inhabited by Christians before the Muslim conquest. 

So, ignorance is clearly not an insult, but a fact with respect to your understanding of history.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 25, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You are mistaken, I have never said the Bible, my Bible, is a fairy tale. You are obviously not religious and are not aware that we believe in the New Testament.  The old testament is obsolete for us.
> ...


I came to this board several years ago because one of the members here,Sally, asked me to.   She spent a great deal of time on this forum and I would drop in and read it. Later I joined and decided to write mainly on the religion forum.  I did do many years of this kind of posting / debate and I do find that what you are doing is very important, Teddy. 

At one time I spent 12 hours a day (at least) 6 - 7 days a week and that went on for years.  Back then they didn't report you to a moderator.  They sent you an email with a cut off head and threatened your life to stop writing. I've had plenty of death threats during my time of writing. Those of us who truly believed in what we were doing continued to write and of course, the people who thought they could intimidate us found out differently.   I still defend Israel but I do it in a different way from what I used to do.  (I'd rather win their soul / pray for them than aggravate them to the point that they drive themselves early into hell) 

Of course, this has been like a trip down memory lane visiting this thread and joining in the discussion.  I've enjoyed it but to be honest with you, I pity people such as Montelatici and Penelope.  They seem to me to be very unhappy people. 

 There are young people who are reading these threads and they will learn the other side of the story because of people like you, Hossfly, Hollie, Paparock, MJB and others.   I've had numerous discussions with Penelope and believe that not everyone is what they claim to be.  It's been my experience on a message board that sometimes people are merely following a script and doing what they do for someone else who is in the background and not willing to show their face.

Just remember the word HALT.  Don't get too hungry, too angry, too lonely or too tired.  Pace yourself and be sure to have some down time to regroup, do some reading, research, dialogue with friends because there is a high burnout for this kind of discussion and if you are dealing with people who aren't honest and lean on personal attacks vs. real debate, they don't deserve to get a front row seat to your discussions.

Have a nice evening!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 25, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Politically correct is rarely correct and I am not seeking to be politically correct, Eloy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 25, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Turkey transfers Ottoman land records to Palestinian Authority


Indeed, and that include a few percent of the population that were Jews. None of that land went specifically to Jews and certainly not to the non existent Israel.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 26, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Off-topic posts like yours are not allowed on *USMessageBoard*.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 26, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


That's good for you because your posts are not correct


Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Who are "we"?


----------



## Eloy (Feb 26, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > <snip> If I ever visited Israel (and I have never gone over) I would go with a 2 way ticket as a guest and not wear out my welcome!  That land belongs to the Jews.  Period.
> ...


Something tells me you did not speak with any of the 20% Israelis who are not Jews. I could be wrong.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 26, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey transfers Ottoman land records to Palestinian Authority
> ...


Indeed, and it was more than a few percent of the population that was Jewish. 

Indeed, the Jewish people succeeded where the Arabs-Moslems could not.

Indeed, you're whining about Arab-Moslem failures.

Indeed, your invented "country of Pal'istan" is a root cause of your befuddlement.


----------



## Juicin (Feb 26, 2017)

Anyone who thinks Israel has a right to exist under international law without the right of return is quite obviously ignorant or just a fucking bigoted piece of shit.

Anyone who thinks Israel is a democracy without the right of return is an ignorant or bigoted piece of shit.

Anyone who thinks Ashkenazi have a right to Palestine can't fucking read or is a bigot.

List goes on and on. Soon in the states voicing these opinions will be one step away from being a white nationalist.

Looking at bannon that may be sooner than most of us had anticipated.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 26, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > *This is Gaza.  Take a look at this video, the luxurious homes, market places, playing at the beach, beautiful cars, market places full of fresh food and good life Israeli's have given these people.  Does this look like an oppressed people?  Do you see any starving people in this video?  Any ethnic cleansing?  No?  That is because there isn't any of that going on!  You've been had!!!*
> ...


If people watch the video they can see what you are talking about.  You're right.  These people live better than many people in the USA and elsewhere who are impoverished and are living on the streets. 

Too bad the mainstream media avoids any photographs / films which show these "Palestinian people" playing in the ocean, shopping in beautiful food markets abundant with many different foods, nice shopping and streets lined with cars.  Can you believe that the media wants to compare these people to Jews in death camps in WWII?  I cannot find any starving skeletal people in any Gaza photographs - although I can easily find many of those who could use a diet! The media is truly insane to go along with the propaganda of terrorists.

Why do they lie?  They lost 6 wars against Israel (which they instigated) and this propaganda war is the only thing they have left.  With the internet and camera phones they can't get away with it so easily now which is why they are crying fake films! Fake news!  They are afraid the people will find out the truth.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 26, 2017)

Juicin said:


> Anyone who thinks Israel has a right to exist under international law without the right of return is quite obviously ignorant or just a fucking bigoted piece of shit.
> 
> Anyone who thinks Israel is a democracy without the right of return is an ignorant or bigoted piece of shit.
> 
> ...


There will be no right of return nor going to pre-67 lines.  When you wage war against a sovereign nation you don't get to pretend as if it never happened.  There are consequences.  Something the Muslims have failed to learn because everyone continues to appease them.  The UN is not dictating to Israel what she will or will not do through "international law."  Israel is a Sovereign Nation and a Jewish State and should be acknowledged as such. The world (all of it) must acknowledge and respect this fact.  Jerusalem (all of it) is the Capitol of Israel.  This too must be acknowledged and respected. The best thing to do with the UN is turn in membership (every nation) and walk away.  It is an abysmal failure and was used as a weapon against Israel.  The UN is a disgrace.  If the nations which fund it (primarily the USA) leave it, others will follow.  President Trump certainly looks like the man to lead the way.


----------



## guno (Feb 26, 2017)

Bottom line  , it will be the people of Israel who will make the decisions for Israel on Israels future and not some christian posters on the internet fueled by end time fantasies


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 26, 2017)

guno said:


> Bottom line  , it will be the people of Israel who will make the decisions for Israel and not some christian posters on the internet fueled by end time fantasies


I have no end time fantasies, Guno.  I believe I have told you before that I do not believe in a Pre-Tribulation Rapture.  It's a false teaching.  The truth is if we are alive upon the earth we will all be here for the great tribulation.  There won't be any early departure for the church. If people would study their Bibles and the last book of the Bible especially they would know that.  

So what possible benefit would I have for Jews making Aliyah to Israel if I don't believe in the rapture?  None.  

Is there anything else before I go this morning?


----------



## Eloy (Feb 26, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line  , it will be the people of Israel who will make the decisions for Israel and not some christian posters on the internet fueled by end time fantasies
> ...


Thanks for explaining the Rapture. Hurry back.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 26, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>and a Roman Catholic<snip>
> ...


I have many Catholic family members and they don't believe the Bible either.  At best they have been taught to believe it is stories / allegories but not to be taken literally.  They believe that they should obey the Pope.  Not God.  In essence, they believe the Pope has the authority of God and that the same type of authority / power belongs to their priests as well.  They believe their priests have the power to forgive their sins and that their salvation can only come through the Roman Catholic Church. None of this is scriptural but when they are shown that in the bible their response is they don't believe the bible or take it literally.

If they believed the bible they would know that Jesus never taught his church to build an army, to have a court system or a Vatican, to arrest and torture Jews and non - Catholics and murder 58 million people (RCC Inquisitions),  to steal and hoard billions in gold,silver, precious gems and art work in a Vatican vault, Jesus never told the church to establish a bank (Vatican banks) nor create the United Nations in order to destroy the sovereignty of nations and seize power, the true church was never called to seize lands, whole islands, castles, palaces, archaelogical sites, private properties for their own private pleasure and use (UNESCO World Heritage:  UNESCO World Heritage Sites: UN Controls Priceless Lands and Monuments | Alternative), Jesus never appointed a Vicar, that Jesus never taught a church to start a war or seek world dominating political power over Kings, Queens and Presidents.  Jesus never taught any church to raise up death squads and spy agencies who murder in the name of God - such as the Jesuits are.  Roman Catholicism is actually based on a Babylonian religion that has nothing to do with the Bible.  We talk about the Palestinians being an Arab invention but who was behind the scenes orchestrating this from beginning to end?  The Vatican.  Of course.  They are the force behind the UN, the IMF, the World Bank, the wealth of the Vatican is greater than any other single organization on earth.  It's utterly corrupt, evil and the religious component that has been set in place for the future One World Order Government.  The Vatican's goal has always been the same, to take Jerusalem for its headquarters.  They having been using the Muslims to accomplish this goal - for centuries - read Dr. Alberto Rivera - ex - Jesuit and he will explain why the Vatican is using the Muslims.  What will happen in the end?

I suspect that after the Vatican uses the Muslims to wipe out the Jews and Christians who resist Rome's authority they will turn on the Muslims for one final crusade and kill them all.  The Vatican has always worked both sides of every war, every coup, every agenda.  It's their way of being in control of both sides.

That's the short version.  Truth in a nutshell.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 26, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Thank-you for explaining the New Testament on Sunday for us.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 26, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


I've explained what *isn't* in the New Testament (in part).   If you'd like to know what is *in* the New Testament open your KJV Bible and read it.   I believe the Word of God is your answer, Eloy.  You seem very unhappy and you shouldn't have to live your entire life this way.  If you will give your life to Jesus Christ and follow Him He will open your eyes to the truth about Israel and you won't feel this hatred and bitterness for His brethren any longer.  

You know, this is an interesting fact.  I've never seen a Muslim who left Islam and become a born again Christian stay mad at Israel.  In fact, the hate they had for the Jews disappeared and in its place they felt great love for the Jewish people!  As if they had awoke to the truth.  I pray that happens for you.  I don't desire to see any of you end up in hell but if you insist on sending yourselves there by hanging onto these lies what can anyone do?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


The number of Jews in Palestine when it was created was a few percent. However, only those with Turkish citizenship became Palestinian citizens. Because many Jews lived in colonies without getting Turkish citizenship, only about 1% of the population of Palestine were Jewish citizens.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 26, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> I would like to see it one day.  I just don't know when that will be.  Maybe in my golden years.



Make sure you do, it is amazing. Do not go with a guided tour, though. The way they herd those poor people around is terrible.  Both my trips I went on my own.  The first went in 2011 before I joined here and it really makes me mad when I see folks post about how supposedly terrible the Israelis (and Jews) treat the Arabs and Christians and others. Apartheid my ass.  The largest amount of discourse I witnessed was inside the Church of the Holy Sepulcher.


----------



## louie888 (Feb 26, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> [...Apartheid my ass.....


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 26, 2017)

montelatici said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You really have a knack for making *a fool* of yourself, by showing your abject ignorance. LOL
> ...



While not totally in the context of name calling in this example, you are calling me a fool.  On other occasions you have called me and others clowns, and other example that I will not take the time to search out.  But do not forget your favorite name: Hasbara.

As for studying the Bible, I have studied it several times and still do on a daily basis.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 26, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> <snip> Later I joined and decided to write mainly on the religion forum.



A quick side question, did you participate in threads with and/or remember Parture?

As for the rest, thank you very much.  I am trying to learn not to let these folks get under my skin.  That is one of my thorns in my side; letting myself get too angry from the BS.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 26, 2017)

montelatici said:


> You do realize you continue to be a clown.



Hey look monti, this is you not resorting to name calling!


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 26, 2017)

Juicin said:


> Anyone who thinks Israel has a right to exist under international law without the right of return is quite obviously ignorant or just a fucking bigoted piece of shit.
> 
> Anyone who thinks Israel is a democracy without the right of return is an ignorant or bigoted piece of shit.
> 
> ...



Wow, thank you so much for the great intellect you put into this post.  So informative.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 26, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Something tells me you did not speak with any of the 20% Israelis who are not Jews. I could be wrong.



You are. I spoke with Jews, Arabs, Christians, Russians, Ethiopians, and many secular Israelis.

And again, I want to stress the fact that my experiences in visiting Israel were not with a guided tour. I stress this because in other threads it was still inferred that I was led around to only 'see' what 'they' wanted me to see.  I plotted my own course(s).  Went where I wanted to. Nobody 'showed' me anything.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 26, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


I read that Jesus was killed by the Romans at the demand of the Jews but they were different people from Jews from the Bronx who are living in occupied Palestine.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 26, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Something tells me you did not speak with any of the 20% Israelis who are not Jews. I could be wrong.
> ...


I think it is good that you have such an open mind.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 26, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



I think you mean Jews from Brooklyn or Queens.  Not many Jews come from the Bronx these days.  And if "occupied Palestine" means the West Bank, it's still part of Eretz Yisroel.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 26, 2017)

When you come to think about it, it's really strange.  I'm Jewish and I have the right to move to Dallas or Paris or Rio.  Yet some people would deprive me of the right to move to Hebron, the one place where Judaism was actually born.  Very ironic.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 26, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Actually I meant Jews from Manhattan.
Israel, the member state of the United Nations, does not include the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, Gaza, and the Golan Heights.



ForeverYoung436 said:


> When you come to think about it, it's really strange.  I'm Jewish and I have the right to move to Dallas or Paris or Rio.  Yet some people would deprive me of the right to move to Hebron, the one place where Judaism was actually born.  Very ironic.


If you wish to stay in France for longer than 90 days you will need a long stay visum stating the purpose of your stay. You have no right to take-up residence in the European Union.
Although Israel allows Jews from Russia to live in the Occupied Territories, this is illegal under international law.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 26, 2017)

Eloy said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



There is NOTHING illegal about the Settlements unless you get your "facts" from Arab websites.


----------



## Shusha (Feb 26, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Israel, the member state of the United Nations, does not include the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, Gaza, and the Golan Heights.



Actually, until new treaties are signed, its all Israel except Areas A and B.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 26, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Israel, the member state of the United Nations, does not include the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, Gaza, and the Golan Heights.
> ...


I have no doubt that the territory recognized as Israel in the United Nations does not include the Occupied Territories.


----------



## Shusha (Feb 26, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



And sadly, this is where we are at with respect to the law.  Its not a function of actual law -- but a _function of argumentum ad populum.   _


----------



## Juicin (Feb 26, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who thinks Israel has a right to exist under international law without the right of return is quite obviously ignorant or just a fucking bigoted piece of shit.
> ...



Who's going to enforce that? lol

5 million Jews who's society can collapse at any moment due to outside sanctions/

They're not North Korea, they can't sustain the occupation without a functioning economy. 

With the right rising in Europe. And America being brown. The prospects for Israelis setting the terms grow dimmer every day.

If I was an Israeli Nationalist I'd be willing to go back to 48 at this point (assuming I didn't have a fear of god punishing me for doing so, lol).

Things are not looking good. What do you think will happen if Europeans and Americans just cut off air travel? Rich Jews will leave en masse and the economy will fall apart. 

Much less actual sanctions or banks pulling out (although I don't know what bank is giong to have the balls to fuck with Israel lol)


----------



## Juicin (Feb 26, 2017)

guno said:


> Bottom line  , it will be the people of Israel who will make the decisions for Israel on Israels future and not some christian posters on the internet fueled by end time fantasies



I'll say the same thing to the other guy

You people don't get basic math. White South Africans had nukes too. What're you gonna do nuke your own land?

Economic sanctions/banks and travel bans is how Israel will fall. Even if Americans don't want to if the Palestinians make it violent enough we'll cut off travel so we don't lose a plane.

Over time any even minor economic or travel sactions/bans from the west* would have a huge effect. THere aren't 100 million Jews in a sea of Arabs. There are 5 million. Many of whom could very easily immigrate to a different western nation.


----------



## Juicin (Feb 26, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who thinks Israel has a right to exist under international law without the right of return is quite obviously ignorant or just a fucking bigoted piece of shit.
> ...



I'm glad you've accepted it

Nice hat traitor


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> When you come to think about it, it's really strange.  I'm Jewish and I have the right to move to Dallas or Paris or Rio.  Yet some people would deprive me of the right to move to Hebron, the one place where Judaism was actually born.  Very ironic.


Are you sure? Have you tried to immigrate to Palestine?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 27, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Israel, the member state of the United Nations, does not include the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, Gaza, and the Golan Heights.
> ...


Do you have a link for that?


----------



## Juicin (Feb 27, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> When you come to think about it, it's really strange.  I'm Jewish and I have the right to move to Dallas or Paris or Rio.  Yet some people would deprive me of the right to move to Hebron, the one place where Judaism was actually born.  Very ironic.



What the fuck does your religion have to do with your right to live in a certain land?

It's blood that gives you rights to land, not religion.

I'm a brahmin by birth, we claim to be directly descended from a sage. 2,000 fucking years, and we have been in teh same place with the same people since the patriarchs walked the earth, so it's a lot more believable than some Euro thinking he's descended from the patriarchs.

In our religion we do patrilineal descent. But if my descendants breed with everyone but Indians for generations we no longer have a blood claim to teh land.

Even if technically my descendants are practicing members of caste and the males share my Y, by religions standards full members of caste. My clan can't go marching to reseat themselves in the shadow of the Himalayas on "our" land. I don't feel that would be appropriate and I'm only the first generation removed from Indian blood with my father being born there. How could you be so pompous?

So how in your mind does your insignificant connection to the land give you any right to it? You can't prove you're descended from the patriarchs. You can't trace your line back at all, you've been living as a minority in a society a world away.

You think you have a claim to Palestine relative the people descended from those who stayed? What?

Even if you were a Tunisian, you were breeding with Tunisians not Palestinians. And I doubt you're descended from Tunisians and Jews. I suspect mostly Europeans with some real semite ancestors long ago


----------



## Challenger (Feb 27, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



Nice try, but even after allegedly "making the desert bloom" the Zionist ubermenschen have only managed to get less than 25% of the land even remotely capable of being productive in any sense of the word, using the latest technology and their "superior intellects" according to the CIA factbook. Back in 1867 when Tain was there, less than 20% of the land was fertile enough to produce crops. That and given the fact that if you trace Twain's journey, he went from Damascus to Jerusalem mostly along the Golan and the Judean hill country, the least productive and at the time most sparsely populated areas. Most of the best lands wer along the coastal plain and the Jordan Valley; areas he never went to.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



See post #300


----------



## Challenger (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> I'm merely pricking your foolishness.



Hardly, you are just revealing your own ignorance.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> *This is Gaza.  Take a look at this video, the luxurious homes, market places, playing at the beach, beautiful cars, market places full of fresh food and good life Israeli's have given these people.  Does this look like an oppressed people?  Do you see any starving people in this video?  Any ethnic cleansing?  No?  That is because there isn't any of that going on!  You've been had!!!*
> 
> **
> *This is Gaza?  Destitute?  Deprived?  Oppressed?  Think again!  Gated communities, beautiful homes, a lifestyle on par with any Israeli citizen.  Be sure to share this video by email and message boards and let people see the Gaza that mainstream media is portraying is grossly inaccurate!  *



When was the film made?
Who made the film?


----------



## Challenger (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Adriani Relandi 1696 is one of the many who traveled the land and wrote about what was in the area,



Erm, no he didn't. He never left the Netherlands, between 1693 and 1699 he was studying for his doctorate at the University of Utrecht. He used his prodigious language skills to compile "Palaestina ex monumentis veteribus illustrata" from other works written in Arabic and Syriac. Another Hasbara fail, and just to make the point again, Zionists lie, period.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



Pity you don't take your own advice, as it's clear that you and truth are complete stranger to each other.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > In any case, we have documentary film and photographs that shows what Palestine was like within the same general period of time.  Jaffa port in 1867 for example:
> ...



There's no 'd' in Balfour, just sayin' no need to thank me. Oh, and Palestine never became an official British colony; that's why the Mandate system was invented, to expand the Empire by the back door.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Did I mention that the Palestine National Football team were all Jewish?  Yes.  They were.  Where were the Arabs?  There were no Arabs on the team.  Zero.
> 
> Mandatory Palestine national football team - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Given the British introduced the sport of Football to Palestine after WW1, according to the "Encyclopedia of World Soccer" by richard Henshaw,  there wouldn't have been many native Palestinians (Muslim Christian or Jewish) skilled enough or interested enough to play at an international level.  The jewish European settlers on the other hand, would have been very familiar with the game as it was widespread in Europe, where they originated.  Another Zionist lie debunked.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> From a Pre-WWII Book of Flags:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Larousse got it wrong. That's a Zionist flag and was never recognised as the flag of Palestine which was the Union Jack until 1948. Another Zionist lie debunked.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 27, 2017)

Juicin said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > When you come to think about it, it's really strange.  I'm Jewish and I have the right to move to Dallas or Paris or Rio.  Yet some people would deprive me of the right to move to Hebron, the one place where Judaism was actually born.  Very ironic.
> ...



I'm not "pompous", I was just stating the irony.  I'm a kohen with a certain DNA that only kohanim have.  Why are ppl who have a foul, potty mouth, so angry all the time?  You on the Palestinian side and a guy from the Zionist side are always so angry, and say obscenities all the time.  So I guess it has nothing to do with being right or wrong, since you're both on different sides.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Jews at their Temple Mount 1920's photo:


They going to do their laundry? Oh, that's a picture taken in the 1870's, happy to help.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> 9,000 Photos from 1800’s British Mandate of Palestine – with no trace of ‘Palestinians’ By Palestine/Israel Conflict, February 13, 2013 (thanks to Dan F):
> 
> *Where ARE all those Palestinians, the proclaimed one million of them who lived in Israel before they were ‘displaced’? Nowhere.*
> 
> ...





Book of Jeremiah said:


> Jews at the Western Wall in 1870.  No trace of Arabs........



Not many Jewish people either...


----------



## Challenger (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> You forgot to mention that the Dome of the Rock was originally a Jewish synagogue and later it was transformed into a Cathedral and then later when the land was conquered and taken over by Muslims it was converted from a church into a Mosque. So as a Mosque, no it didn't stand there for 1300 years. Only in your confused mind.



Well I never mentioned any of the above because there's no evidence that the Dome of the Rock was ever a Jewish synagogue, having been built in 691CE by the Ummayids, that's highly unlikely. Yes, the Crusaders turned it into a church while they ruled Jerusalem and then it was re-converted back into a Mosque when Jerusalem was reconquered ans has remained a mosque ever since. My mind isn't confused, unlike some.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> The Ancient Domes of Israel.........



Erm, not so much "ancient" as "early modern" the buildings shown in the photo were built in the 19th century. Another Zionist lie debunked, this is getting to be fun. 

Next?


----------



## Challenger (Feb 27, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get that? He takes 9,000 photographs and is not able to capture the photograph of a single Arab Palestinian?
> ...



Bravo!


----------



## Challenger (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> The UN documents are falsified because the UN has an agenda against Israel.



Prove it.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 27, 2017)

Wow, 10 more pages of this crap to look through, you have been busy this weekend. Taking a break now,


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Unless the Jews in the Bronx are 2,000 years old they would most definitely be "different people."  As for the people living in "Occupied Palestine"?  I believe you are talking about Israel.  Israel belongs to the Jews (all of it).  There are presently some people who don't belong there. Those people call themselves Palestinians (beginning in the 1960's) but are in reality Arabs and Egyptians who need to pack up their bags and go back to their own lands.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot to mention that the Dome of the Rock was originally a Jewish synagogue and later it was transformed into a Cathedral and then later when the land was conquered and taken over by Muslims it was converted from a church into a Mosque. So as a Mosque, no it didn't stand there for 1300 years. Only in your confused mind.
> ...


It was a Jewish synagogue (notice the dome and the link / information posted about early synagogue structures and domes)  which the Romans later turned into a cathedral and later on when the Muslims came in and took it over it was turned it into a Mosque.  Is there any land, any building, anything the Moslems didn't steal from other people by conquest or terrorism?  Pakistan was carved out of India too.  Mohammad was born in 570 A.D. so look sometime before 600 A.D. for who the original occupants were of lands, etc.   As for the Jews?  They were in Israel thousands of years before Mohammad was even a twinkle in his mothers eye and afterward as well.  AND THERE WERE NO MOSQUES THEN EITHER.  

Your Koran identifies Israel as given to the Jews by God.   There is no mention of Jerusalem or Palestinians in your Koran.  There is no religious connection between Israel and Islam.  You've got one Muslim Cleric who even went on record stating there as no religious significance to Muslims connected to Israel or Jerusalem and that the Palestinians were an "Arab Invention." The cat is out of the bag.  Could this be the sequel to the tale of the rat in the hat?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2017)

Juicin said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


You worry way too much.  We're talking about Israel here.  G-d is in full control.  What part of that don't you get?  Should the day come that America is wiped off the map (or fallen never to arise again), Israel will continue on to another day because her help does not come from man (or any nation) albeit some may not realize this.  Israel's help comes from G-d and he does not need anyone's help to keep His own people.   Your post reminds me of Psalm 2.  God laughs at the heathen who rage and the people who imagine a vain thing.  

*Psalm 2 King James Version (KJV)*
2 Why do the heathen rage, and the people imagine a vain thing?

2 The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord, and against his anointed, saying,

3 Let us break their bands asunder, and cast away their cords from us.

4 He that sitteth in the heavens shall laugh: the Lord shall have them in derision.

5 Then shall he speak unto them in his wrath, and vex them in his sore displeasure.

6 Yet have I set my king upon my holy hill of Zion.

7 I will declare the decree: the Lord hath said unto me, Thou art my Son; this day have I begotten thee.

8 Ask of me, and I shall give thee the heathen for thine inheritance, and the uttermost parts of the earth for thy possession.

9 Thou shalt break them with a rod of iron; thou shalt dash them in pieces like a potter's vessel.

10 Be wise now therefore, O ye kings: be instructed, ye judges of the earth.

11 Serve the Lord with fear, and rejoice with trembling.

12 Kiss the Son, lest he be angry, and ye perish from the way, when his wrath is kindled but a little. Blessed are all they that put their trust in him.

*King James Version (KJV)*
Public Domain


https://www.biblegateway.com/plus?utm_source=bg&utm_medium=sidebar&utm_campaign=bgplus_learnmore-4


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > The UN documents are falsified because the UN has an agenda against Israel.
> ...


Gladly.  The UN Chief admits UN bias and discrimination against Israel.  UN General Assembly President openly show his bias against Israel.  The UN record proves it's bias against Israel.  The World continues to ignore it. The facts and evidence do not lie.  The UN has an agenda against Israel.  





Understatement of the century by Ban Ki Moon, UN Sec. General





Flagrant and disgraceful disrespect to Israel openly show at UN Meeting





How recent is UN bias against Israel?  It's still going on.  The UN must go.





A picture worth MORE THAN a thousand words..........






What's wrong with this picture? Zero condemnations for Al Qaeda, Boko Haram, Fatah, Hamas, Hezbollah and Islamic Jihad terrorist groups........  ONE, THAT'S RIGHT, FOLKS,*ONE CONDEMNATION FOR ISIS, *4 for Islamic republic of Iran (who vows to wipe Israel off the map) and are you ready for it?   *57 CONDEMNATIONS AGAINST ISRAEL FROM THE UN HUMAN RIGHTS COUNCIL!   BIAS?  YOU BET THE UN IS BIAS.  THE UN IS A SEETHING CAULDRON OF HATRED AGAINST THE JEWISH STATE OF ISRAEL.  *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2017)

Arabs own vast amount of the Middle East but their greed has
led to what you see above.  Stop the criminal theft of Israeli land.
Step up for Israel Now.





Make phones to your State Representatives and Congressmen, write letters and demand that the US withdraw from the UN immediately.  If you don't live in the US contact your own government and make your voice known that you want your country to withdraw their UN membership.  UN Bias against Israel is beyond evil and we should have no part of the UN.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2017)

Did someone mention ethnic cleansing?  Here are the facts and note that there is no such thing as a Palestinian.  That's an Arab invention:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2017)

Sign from the Jewish Community of Hebron


----------



## Eloy (Feb 27, 2017)

I should hope there is a bias against Israel at the UN. Israel, after all, is a rogue state which scoffs at international law.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> I should hope there is a bias against Israel at the UN. Israel, after all, is a rogue state which scoffs at international law.


You should hope there is bias against Israel at the UN?  Does your team (Team Arab Propaganda against Israel) ever bother to read each other's posts before writing?  Your team mate, Challenger, denies any bias.  Which is it?  No UN bias / no UN agenda against Israel OR open admission of the fact in your "one would hope there is bias against Israel at the UN" .........statement.

Just shut your eyes and pick one answer out of Challenger's little hat.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 27, 2017)

Jerry is making things up again and posting propaganda for all to enjoy and laugh at. The Jewish Telegraphic Agency as a different take  on the expulsion fo the Jews from Arab countries. 

JERUSALEM (Oct. 12)

*Thousands of Jews have registered for emigration from Iraq but they are not being permitted to leave*, the director of the American Jewish Committee’s European office, Zachariah Shuster, told newsmen here. ...."

Iraqi Jews Have Registered to Emigrate but Are Held Back, A.j. Committee Official Says

May 3, 1961


PARIS (May. 2)

Moroccan Jews were reported here today to be still experiencing difficulties in obtaining passports for travel abroad, despite promises by the late King Mohammed V and the late Interior Minister Si Bekkai that such restrictions would be removed.

Morocco Continues to Make Difficulties for Jews to Go Abroad


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > <snip> Later I joined and decided to write mainly on the religion forum.
> ...


That can happen to anyone which is why I find the HALT motto worked for me.  I do not remember the name Parture.  But keep in mind that the pro-terrorist bloggers changed their names from board to board whereas I find most of the bloggers who are pro-Israel always kept their names unless they were writing about a different subject - which is why I changed my s/n and used Jeremiah - I came over with the intention of writing from a biblical world view vs my former writing on war boards (which was quite different to say the least).


----------



## Juicin (Feb 27, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



I just explained to you why there was no irony

The reason you think you have a right to their land is you're a Jewish supremacist and a bigot

Or maybe just a white plain old supremacist I don't know, bigotry is the only way to explain your original statement though. You'd have to think the Palestinians are somehow lesser that you are being "denied" what is by right theirs.

Pompous


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2017)

Juicin said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


Who are the Palestinians?


----------



## Juicin (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



Worry?

I will cheer the day

They are a huge drag on American political interests. 

You think there would be a 9/11 without Israel? A war in Iraq?

This biblical shit is terrible for us, just burning money over non sense and sand


----------



## Juicin (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Who are the Jews?

lol

Are they Ethiopians? Tunisians? Europeans?

All pretenders?

edit - as a member of caste the fact those people imagine themselves to be a society or anything more than a cult with their meager blood connections with each other is beyond the pale.

Just ridiculous. "homeland" for a rat pack like them is a settler state no different than America except they're a bunch of little jew nazis


----------



## Art__Allm (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> `
> 
> We know who founded it and was blessed by God to make it flourish.  Ditto for the Hebrews.



No, the Romans.
It was a filthy backward province, populated by crazy zealots, before Romans built an infrastructure there.


*Reg*: All right, but apart from the sanitation, the medicine, education, wine, public order, irrigation, roads, the fresh-water system, and public health, what have the Romans ever done for us?
*PFJ Member*: Brought peace?
*Reg*: Oh, _peace_? SHUT UP!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2017)

Art__Allm said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...


And you are who besides ill informed?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



You are the ill informed one Jerry.  You have been ignoring the facts and have been propagating Zionist propaganda that was debunked long ago, or at least since official archives have become accessible via internet to all.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 27, 2017)

Juicin said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


Calling FOREVERYOUNG436 names will not persuade him to change his views.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



What names?  Stating fact does not equate to name calling.  Only a Jewish supremacist  could believe that people living thousands of miles away had the right to evict the inhabitants of a place because they happened to be Muslim and Christian.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 27, 2017)

Juicin said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



In case you don't understand the English language, I only said that I have a right to move to the city of Hebron if I want to.  I never said Palestinians are lesser than me,  those are all words that you put in my mouth.  I never even said that the Arabs should be chased out of there.  And all I said is that I can prove my Jewish ancestry thru my Kohen DNA.  Yes, I am proud of that just like Sunni or Shia Muslims are proud of tracing their lineage to Muhammed.  I'm just surprised that you were able to get thru a whole paragraph without lacing it with obscenities.  Oh, and BTW in case you didn't know, the white supremacists hate Jews with a passion.  Which would make you one of them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


I see your all out of propaganda material from your manual.  Resorting to lies about me and personal attacks won't help you.  I have the feeling you're not too popular as it is.......


----------



## José (Feb 27, 2017)

They are absolutely right, Eloy...

ForeverYoung is indeed a jewish supremacist...

I hope this quote is enough to dispel any doubt:



> It's not a superiority complex, but the fact that really the whole land is Eretz Yisroel, according to the Bible. In fact, *the Jews were being overly generous in letting the Arabs have any part of it at all!!*
> 
> *ForeverYoung*



And strangely enough, I do like the guy. I have a special affection for him...

You have to cut some slack to someone who lost his entire family in WWII.

It's not fair to demand that someone whose life was marked by such a tragedy display total emotional detachment from Zionism.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2017)

José said:


> They are absolutely right, Eloy...
> 
> ForeverYoung is indeed a jewish supremacist...
> 
> ...


Jose, you should focus on why it is that the Arab lands have been so uncharitable to their own Arab brethren in Gaza.  Why do they keep using them as political pawns in their quest to lay claim to a land that isn't even mentioned in their Koran once? Shouldn't they stop keeping them in refugee status and let them migrate to their own lands?  Why aren't the Arab nations taking in, the Syrian and Iraq refugees?  Why is Europe and Israel expected to take these people in when their Muslim brethren have lands far more adapted to their culture, beliefs, lifestyles?   Focus on that and see what you can come up with.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 27, 2017)

José said:


> They are absolutely right, Eloy...
> 
> ForeverYoung is indeed a jewish supremacist...
> 
> ...



If I made that remark long ago, it was only because I get fed up with ppl like Tinmore who think the entire land should be Palestine and who don't believe in the 2-state solution.  When I hear extremist positions like that, it hardens my position sometimes.  I prefer the 2-state solution but if it's a choice between Israel OR Palestine, then I pick Israel.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 27, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Are you sure? Have you tried to immigrate to Palestine?



Please tell us where this actual country of Palestine is.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 27, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> I do not remember the name Parture.



Parture was a short lived s/n who was spamming the religion section here. He was way out there.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 27, 2017)

Yawn.  Personally, I think there is much more evidence that proves that the modern day "Palestinian" is an invented 'nationality' whose sole purpose is to be used as political and propaganda pawns.  Really sad if you ask me.

What if they were able to throw off the reigns of the idiots who represent them on the international stage?  What if they stopped all the rhetoric and said enough violence, we want peace.  What if they said, "We pledge to accept what we have now, pledge to stop the violence, and wish to create a country in the areas we now control", and then actually did so.  I've asked this question before.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 27, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> What if they stopped all the rhetoric and said enough violence, we want peace.


Then Israel would roll across the West Bank like it did the rest of Palestine until there was nothing left.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 27, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


Calling someone a "Jewish supremacist" and "bigot" is name-calling as you well know.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 27, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > What if they stopped all the rhetoric and said enough violence, we want peace.
> ...



You mean "roll across", as in unilaterally withdraw from Gaza, only to experience acts of war waged soon after by your Islamic terrorist heroes?


----------



## Eloy (Feb 27, 2017)

José said:


> They are absolutely right, Eloy...
> 
> ForeverYoung is indeed a jewish supremacist...
> 
> ...


My posts are completely at-odds with ForeverYoung's statement you quoted. Nevertheless, I happen to believe that name-calling will not persuade a person to see things differently.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> > They are absolutely right, Eloy...
> ...



Thank you Eloy, but I'd like to put this matter to rest.  I don't approve of ppl on either side, such as Juicin' and rhodescholar, who go ballistic and cuss and swear like crazy, in order to steamroll their opinions onto others.  Now let's move on in creating 2 states for 2 peoples.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



But if the description fits, it is not name calling, it is a statement of fact.   How else would one call someone that felt that because of one's religion it was justified to expropriate the inhabitants of a place of a different religion to make room for people of one's own religion?


----------



## Eloy (Feb 27, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


ForeverYoung prefers that we drop this tangential subject and that's fine with me.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I do not remember the name Parture.
> ...


Now that you tell me he was on the religion forum I do remember someone by that s/n but you're right.  It was a brief stay and then he was gone.  I've seen quite a few come and go on that forum over past few years.  There was one I remember that was quite an evangelist but his delivery was pretty rough.  He's gone too.


----------



## Shusha (Feb 27, 2017)

montelatici said:


> But if the description fits, it is not name calling, it is a statement of fact.   How else would one call someone that felt that because of one's religion it was justified to expropriate the inhabitants of a place of a different religion to make room for people of one's own religion?



The Jewish people do not feel that.  The Jewish people believe they have a right to return to their homeland. The Jewish people believe they have a right to self-determination in their ancestral lands.  Now, you may think that we are wrong about that, and that's fine.  But you don't get to decide what we "feel" or what our narrative is.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 27, 2017)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > But if the description fits, it is not name calling, it is a statement of fact.   How else would one call someone that felt that because of one's religion it was justified to expropriate the inhabitants of a place of a different religion to make room for people of one's own religion?
> ...


It's not a matter of feeling but one of fact.
In no sense are Ukrainian Jews returning to a homeland in the Middle East which they have never been to before.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



How odd that we hear Arab-Moslem terrorists and their Pom Pom flailers whining about a right of return to a place they were neither born in nor lived in, whose ancestors were foreign colonists to include European Crusaders, Mongol invaders, Egyptian,n Syrian and Lebanese squatters of Turkish land grabbers.


----------



## Juicin (Feb 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



As Monte pointed out, it's not name calling if it's not non sequitur. And this was not

There is no need for me to skip around what I'm implying. Much better to be direct

And as to it not chaning his mind. If most Americans called him a Jewish supremacist when he aired these ridiculous views. Trust me it would have an effect, and sooner or later he's going to be hearing it.

edit - And it will chagne his mind. Shunning racists is how we made it taboo in America. Granted that can be taken too far, but in this case it is not. He's probably not a psychopath, he will react


----------



## Juicin (Feb 28, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Again the fact you think you can be "denied" something that you have no right to is pompous.

WHy you think your meaningless distinction here matters I have no idea. You don't have any Jewish DNA, you're just a little mutt. I have half the blood of a sage, it only took one generation for me to lose half the blood that makes me Indian. Now apply that to you people living in Europe for centuries.

No one cares about your "jewish" dna, it's only Palestinian blood that would give you a right to Palestine fuckwit

And again your pathetic blood claim to the land next to some one like me who's ancestors really did a good job of practicing endogamy is laughable. 
You're talking to an Indian American, you're not going to talk me in circles Jew...lol

You're just wrong and clearly a bigot


----------



## Juicin (Feb 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Calling some one a white nationalist is not name calling if they're a white nationalist, lol

Calling some one a Jewish Supremacist is not name calling if they're a Jewish supremacist

It's defining their ideology, just because that ideology has negative social connotations (for good reason), doesn't make it wrong for me to clal him out. It makes him wrong for being a Jewish Supremacist

The mental contortions you would have had to take to get to this position. At least ForeverYoung has a very simple self delusion going on here about his right to land that isn't his or his kins. i can only imagine what you're thinking

If he was a white supremacist you wouldn't be having any of these issues. Jews don't have any issues throwing around terms like this, and if they fit I don't blame them.


----------



## Juicin (Feb 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > But if the description fits, it is not name calling, it is a statement of fact.   How else would one call someone that felt that because of one's religion it was justified to expropriate the inhabitants of a place of a different religion to make room for people of one's own religion?
> ...



I can't just call whatever I want my homeland and then brush my hands as if it has meaning. No one who took part in an Aliyah was returning to their "homeland" none of them had Palestinian blood. 

I have to have some legitimate claim next to the people who are already living there and who in the age of private property own the land.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 28, 2017)

Juicin said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...




If you only knew.  Since you're on the message boards, go to USMB Badlands.  Then click on the thread entitled "Today is George Zimmerman's Day.  How Are You Celebrating?"  You'll see the bruising fight I got into there about the murder of Trayvon Martin.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 28, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


More Israeli bullshit.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> The Jewish people believe they have a right to return to their homeland.


And kick everyone else out and pig the place for themselves.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 28, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



Right, where were we? Oh yes







Hasbara spin. What Ban Ki-moon *actually* said,
"Decades of political maneuvering have created a disproportionate number of resolutions, reports and committees against Israel. In many cases, instead of helping the Palestinian issue, this reality has foiled the ability of the UN to fulfill its role effectively. Israel needs to understand the reality that a democratic state which is run by the rule of the law, which continues to militarily occupy the Palestinian people, will still generate criticism and calls to hold her accountable."






Well, the scarfe was handed to him at the UN Palestine Solidarity Day event that occurs annually and keeps focus on the continuing Zionist oppression of the Palestinian people, good for him! International Day of Solidarity with the Palestinian People - 29 November
Hardly disespectful. Perhaps the Zionist Israeli ambassador can hand him an Israeli scarf at the next pro-Israel function at the UN? I'm sure he'll be only to pleased to wear it. Was Zionist Israel represented at the UN Palestine Solidarity Day event?






This one's funny and presents the usual unscourced, unattributable, skewed picture so beloved by the Hasbara brigade. When you factor in the time involved in each conflict, taken over time, Congo received 4 per year, Yugoslavia received an average of 6 resolutions each year, Cambodia, 3 per year, Sudan 2 per year, Rwanda 38 per year and Israel, 3 per year. Never mind Israel, look at the UN bias against Rwanda! (No idea about the USSR and China figures, could refer to any conflict in those countries or could just be made up, no way of telling)


----------



## Juicin (Feb 28, 2017)

Yea I don't really think you're a white supremacist

But you need to be some sort of bigot to suspend your belief that Palestinians have rights.

I suspect you're a Jew who just thinks the holocaust or something gives Jews special rights to be assholes in Palestine because you were indoctrinated into a ridiculous religion/culture*


----------



## Challenger (Mar 1, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Neither will presenting him with evidence or facts...


----------



## Challenger (Mar 1, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



Really? How do you know it was a rocket? How do you know Hamas launched it? What was the context of the photo? Pictures are worthless without answering these types of questions, it's called critical thinking; the objective analysis and evaluation of an issue in order to form a judgement.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 1, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



You could be on to something here...


----------



## Challenger (Mar 1, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The British stole the land from the native inhabitants and facilitated its transfer to the European Zionists, who were not native to the land.
> ...


Of course we did; we took it off the Ottomans and instead of giving it to the Palestinians like we declared we would, we kept it for ourselves and called it a "mandate".


----------



## Challenger (Mar 1, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger at the core of his portion of the narrative, will give you the conspiracy theory that the world is controlled by Jews.



Wait...what? Kindly point out to me where I've said the world is controlled by "Jews"


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 1, 2017)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



The British won the land in a war.  And it was before the Geneva Conventions.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 1, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> And, as you have seen, when finally cornered, they will stoop to name calling. Hasbara is one of their favorites. Why is there no 'name' for the Pro-Pali propaganda?



This is straight out of the "how to spot a Hasbara troll" article, thanks for confirming you are one, Teddy. Why is there no 'name' for the Pro-Pali propaganda? Simple, because the Palestinian narrative is far more fact based than the Zionist myth-history, they've been spouting for the last century.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 1, 2017)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > And, as you have seen, when finally cornered, they will stoop to name calling. Hasbara is one of their favorites. Why is there no 'name' for the Pro-Pali propaganda?
> ...


Ahh, the _Pal'istanian narrative_™

The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988

Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).


That's a lovely narrative.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 1, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



So? The British and French declared they weren't fighting the Ottomans to expand their Empire in 1917 and they agreed to hand the lands conquered from the Ottomans to the Arabic peoples of the area; they reneged on that promise.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 1, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



The native indigenous people of Palestine, do keep up.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 1, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure? Have you tried to immigrate to Palestine?
> ...


In the Levant, just North East of  Egypt and South of Lebanon and Syria and to the West of Jordan, no need to thank me.


----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Challenger (Mar 1, 2017)

Shusha said:


> The Jewish people do not feel that. The Jewish people believe they have a right to return to their homeland. The Jewish people believe they have a right to self-determination in their ancestral lands. Now, you may think that we are wrong about that, and that's fine. But you don't get to decide what we "feel" or what our narrative is.



You almost got that right, but it should read, 

"Zionists do not feel that. Zionists believe they have a right to return to their so called "homeland". Zionists believe they have a right to self-determination in their so called "ancestral lands". Now, you may think that we are wrong about that, and that's fine. [_I do, thank you_] But you don't get to decide what we "feel" or what our narrative is." 

No we don't, but then don't complain when you are vilified throughout the world for those misguided beliefs and that innocent Jewish people everywhere are tarred with the same brush.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 1, 2017)

longknife said:


>



Yup, and 75% of that has been stolen by Zionist Israel.


----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2017)

Challenger said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Provide a link to prove that!


----------



## Hollie (Mar 1, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


No kidding. So, Mongol invaders, Christian Crusaders and Turkish conquerors have magically become indigenous Arabs?


----------



## Hollie (Mar 1, 2017)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Why is it that your invented country of Disney I mean Pal'istan exists only in your vivid imagination?


----------



## José (Mar 1, 2017)

longknife said:


>



So what?

As the native people of Palestine, their armed struggle to regain their homeland, with or without attacks on civilians, is at least 1000 times more legitimate than the revolution led by a bunch of white invaders from England that created your country 240 years ago.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 1, 2017)

José said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



So why do the Palestinians keep rejecting every proposal made to them for peace and a separate country?  And by "native people" what do you mean exactly?  That they are related to the Canaanites of 5000 years ago?  That's a myth.

BTW, please don't save this post I just made and then release it in 5 years' time.  You personally have done that to me in the past and it's kinda creepy.  It's like you're obsessed with me or stalking me.  In fact, this is the first post you've made in awhile that didn't have something to do with me directly.  Thanks for that, at least.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2017)

José said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


What homeland?  I see a map of Israel which has been the homeland of the Jews (sans exiles) for over the past 4,000 years! As the headline of this thread points out, the Palestinians are an Arab invention.  Is the land of Israel the long lost homeland of Arabs?  No way, Jose'.


----------



## José (Mar 1, 2017)

> Originally posted by *FY*
> So why do the Palestinians keep rejecting every proposal made to them for peace and a separate country?



For the same reason native americans continued to fight the white invaders against all odds well into the 20th century when the last bands of renegade apache warriors finally surrendered to the US army.

Native americans wanted the peace of their american homeland, not the peace of the reservations.

Just like Palestinians who want the peace of their homeland, not the peace of the arab ethnic enclaves of Gaza and the WB, the handouts given by europeans of jewish faith who didn't even have a right to be there in the first place let alone "offer" them a piece of their own homeland.



> Originally posted by *FY*
> BTW, please don't save this post I just made and then release it in 5 years' time. You personally have done that to me in the past and it's kinda creepy. It's like you're obsessed with me or stalking me. In fact, this is the first post you've made in awhile that didn't have something to do with me directly. Thanks for that, at least.



LOL.

I have been doing this to just about the entire board. Coyote, Rocco, Tinmore, Montelatici... you name it... so I would argue you're not as important as you think you are.

If you had paid attention you'd have seen I wasn't even talking to you... I was addressing Eloy... is this some kind of indirect stalking or something?

And the only reason I can think of for you to ask me this is that you are somewhat ashamed of your own opinions and in this case the problem is your opinions themselves and not my quotations.


----------



## José (Mar 1, 2017)

> Originally posted by *Book of Jeremiah*
> What homeland? I see a map of Israel which has been the homeland of the Jews (sans exiles) for over the past 4,000 years! As the headline of this thread points out, the Palestinians are an Arab invention. Is the land of Israel the long lost homeland of Arabs? No way, Jose'.



Why do the people who inhabited the region of Palestine had to become Palestinians for the region to become their historical homeland, Jerry?

The region was their homeland regardless of what they called the region as well as themselves in the past, Ottoman Empire = Ottomans, Southern Syria = Syrians, Levant = Levantines or just generic arabs.

America was the homeland of the Apache people in 1200 when they had no concept of United States and did not consider themselves Americans as much as it is today when they all know they live in a big tribe named US and at least some of them consider themselves Americans.  

The idea that you have to call the place where you live a specific name for it to become your legitimate homeland is beyond insane.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 1, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> So why do the Palestinians keep rejecting every proposal made to them for peace and a separate country?


Because every proposal has required the Palestinians to surrender, cede land, and give up their rights.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 1, 2017)

longknife said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



http://www.aidwatch.ps/sites/defaul...alAidToPalestiniansFeedsTheIsraeliEconomy.pdf

Shir Hever is an Israeli, by the way.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 1, 2017)

Challenger said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


*International Aid & the Palestinians: Supporting Israel's Occupation? *


----------



## Hollie (Mar 1, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > So why do the Palestinians keep rejecting every proposal made to them for peace and a separate country?
> ...


How could the arabs-moslems surrender or cede land controlled by the Ottoman Turks who relinquished all rights and title to the Brits?

How does anyone surrender or cede land they don't own?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 1, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


The British did not acquire title and rights. They held Palestine in trust on the behalf of the Palestinians.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 1, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Because they have never been offered a separate sovereign country.  The Israelis have always insisted that the IDF would continue to occupy the Palestinian territory, that Israel would have control of Palestine's borders  and that the Israel would have sovereignty over the settlements and security zones around the settlements.  The latter would total to about 40% of Palestine.  

Yes, the Palestinians are the closest descendants of the Canaanites.  It isn't a myth, it's a fact.  In fact in terms of racial/ethnic ancestry, the Palestinians are far closer genetically to the ancient Jews than the European and Spanish Jews who are descendants of European converts to Judaism for the most part.

*Most Palestinians Are Descendants Of Jews*
AUGUST 21, 2016, 10:07 AM 

http://blogs.timesofisrael.com/most-palestinians-are-descendants-of-jews/


----------



## José (Mar 1, 2017)

> Originally posted by *Montelatici*
> Because they have never been offered a separate sovereign country.



I would argue that what you understand as a separate, sovereign palestinian country comprising Gaza and the WB would be understood by the palestinian people as a base from which they could launch new attacks against the jewish racial dictatorship so that they could return to Acre, Askhelon and Haifa.


----------



## Shusha (Mar 1, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Yes, the Palestinians are the closest descendants of the Canaanites.  It isn't a myth, it's a fact.



Really?  Where are you getting ancient Canaanite DNA from to compare it to?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 1, 2017)

José said:


> > Originally posted by *Montelatici*
> > Because they have never been offered a separate sovereign country.
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps, perhaps not.  Maybe with a sovereign state and the ability to trade with whoever they want, including Israel, the Palestinians would develop their economy through trade and the offshore gas assets that would be theirs if they had control of their territorial sea. Other income would accrue from other sources, e.g. overflights, income that now accrues exclusively to Israel.


----------



## Shusha (Mar 1, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Because they have never been offered a separate sovereign country.  The Israelis have always insisted that the IDF would continue to occupy the Palestinian territory, that Israel would have control of Palestine's borders  and that the Israel would have sovereignty over the settlements and security zones around the settlements.  The latter would total to about 40% of Palestine.



Not true.  Offers have always been for a separate sovereign nation.  In the Olmert Plan, the IDF and Jordan would monitor the border, not control it.  And land swaps would trade about 6% of Area A to Israel (Gush Etzion, Ma'ale Adumin, Ariel), in exchange for other land to Palestine (Lachish, Afula Tirat Tzivi, Har Adar and surrounding Gaza), also 6%.  Olmert also offered to give up sovereignty of the Temple Mount and provide a secure corridor from Gaza to WB and incorporate 5000 Palestinian refugees into Israel.  

It was an astoundingly generous offer.  And one that will never come around again.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 1, 2017)

José said:


> > Originally posted by *FY*
> > So why do the Palestinians keep rejecting every proposal made to them for peace and a separate country?
> 
> 
> ...


*Echoes of a Prehistoric Horror*

"Native Americans" indulged in constant intertribal genocide to steal land from tribes who got there before them.  They built nothing on the resource-rich land.  That alone forfeits all their rights to be here.  They are an unevolved species living on borrowed time. Before they lucked into the American hideout, they were driven into Siberia as subhuman criminal fugitives. The same thing can be said for the Paleonasties.  They should be driven back into the desert where nature intended them to be.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 1, 2017)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Because they have never been offered a separate sovereign country.  The Israelis have always insisted that the IDF would continue to occupy the Palestinian territory, that Israel would have control of Palestine's borders  and that the Israel would have sovereignty over the settlements and security zones around the settlements.  The latter would total to about 40% of Palestine.
> ...



It was an attempt to get the Palestinians to formally agree to permanent military occupation with the permanent presence of Israel occupation troops and agree that Israel  would control the land borders, air space and territorial sea forever.  There was never any offer to grant sovereignty to the Palestinians.

It was a terrible offer, it would have allowed Israel to occupy Palestine forever with the formal agreement of the Palestinians.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 1, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> > > Originally posted by *FY*
> ...



Wouldn't it be easier to send the Jews back to Europe or wherever they came from outside of Palestine and leave the native people in their home?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 1, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


*Dirtbags Became Duststorms*

Even Medina was Jewish before the predatory desert savages swarmed into it.


----------



## Shusha (Mar 1, 2017)

montelatici said:


> It was an attempt to get the Palestinians to formally agree to permanent military occupation with the permanent presence of Israel occupation troops and agree that Israel  would control the land borders, air space and territorial sea forever.  There was never any offer to grant sovereignty to the Palestinians.
> 
> It was a terrible offer, it would have allowed Israel to occupy Palestine forever with the formal agreement of the Palestinians.



Palestinian Mentality.  

Abbas:  Give me everything I ask for.

Olmert:  Okay, here you go. 

Abbas:  What a terrible offer!

The Olmert plan gave full sovereignty to Palestine, gave generous and eqaul land swaps, removed Israeli presence from the Jordan valley, reliquished Israel sovereignty over the Temple Mount, gave Palestine half of Jerusalem.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 1, 2017)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > It was an attempt to get the Palestinians to formally agree to permanent military occupation with the permanent presence of Israel occupation troops and agree that Israel  would control the land borders, air space and territorial sea forever.  There was never any offer to grant sovereignty to the Palestinians.
> ...



The Palestinians didn't even act like grown-up, professional negotiators.  I read that the night after he met with Olmert, Abbas grabbed a napkin at a cafe to draw out the map of Israel and Palestine that was offered to him.  Is this a serious negotiator?  Abbas also said he couldn't accept Olmert's offer because Olmert's gov't was shaky.  That's not your concern, Abbas.  It's an internal Israeli matter.  Perhaps if Abbas had accepted the offer, Olmert's gov't would not have fallen.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 1, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > What if they stopped all the rhetoric and said enough violence, we want peace.
> ...



Yup, just like Gaza in 2005.


----------



## José (Mar 1, 2017)

> Originally posted by *FY*
> I read that the night after he met with Olmert, Abbas grabbed a napkin at a cafe to draw out the map of Israel and Palestine that was offered to him.Is this a serious negotiator?



Abbas might just as well have drawn it on a roll of toilet paper instead of a napkin.

As far as the palestinian people is concerned, any agreement signing away a single inch of Palestine and butt paper have about the same value.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


They are if we pay their airfare!  
New Organization Helps Ukrainian Jews Make Smooth Aliyah to Israel


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 1, 2017)

Juicin said:


> Palestinian blood.



Please describe where this country of Palestine ever existed, with it's own language, currency, etc. and therefore what would qualify as "Palestinian blood" you mother fucking idiot dimwit trog.

p.s. Only threw in the name calling because you seem to think it's quite OK and therefore a language you will understand.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 1, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Of course we did; we took it off the Ottomans and instead of giving it to the Palestinians like we declared we would, we kept it for ourselves and called it a "mandate".



Then how do you explain splitting more than half of the original mandate off for what is now Jordan?


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 1, 2017)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger at the core of his portion of the narrative, will give you the conspiracy theory that the world is controlled by Jews.
> ...



I am not going to waste my time for you, you know that at the root of your conspiracy theorist type posts, it is always the fault of the Jews. See your post #366.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 1, 2017)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



LOL!  Nice dodge.  You know what I meant.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 1, 2017)

José said:


> For the same reason native americans continued to fight the white invaders against all odds well into the 20th century when the last bands of renegade apache warriors finally surrendered to the US army.



Wait, well into the *20th century?* That would imply at the earliest *19*60 or *19*70.  I thought Geronimo surrendered in *18*86.


----------



## José (Mar 1, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> > For the same reason native americans continued to fight the white invaders against all odds well into the 20th century when the last bands of renegade apache warriors finally surrendered to the US army.
> ...



By "well into" I meant the mid-20's, Teddy.

Right or wrong, I think I work miracles here everyday for someone who's not a native speaker. 



> March 20–23, 1923, Posey War in Utah between Ute and Paiute natives against Mormon colonists.
> 
> In 1924, both the Renegade period and the Apache Wars, which had begun decades earlier, *ended and brought the American Indian Wars to a close*.
> 
> American Indian Wars - Wikipedia


----------



## montelatici (Mar 2, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinian blood.
> ...



I've never understood this Zionist  fascination with whether or not a nation state of Palestine existed. Many of the post WW1 former Turkish never existed as individual nation states and were provinces or administrative districts of larger empires, Roman, Ottoman etc.  The inhabitants were always there and were identified by the name of the district, province etc.  Inhabitants of the Roman province of Palestina were Palestinesi, for example.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 2, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



So? The Dome of the Rock was never a synagogue.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 2, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Of course we did; we took it off the Ottomans and instead of giving it to the Palestinians like we declared we would, we kept it for ourselves and called it a "mandate".
> ...



Transjordania was never part of the mandate.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 2, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



OK, I'll take that as you made that up in a pathetic attempt at character assassination, so typical of a Hasbara troll. As for post #366, what's wrong with critical thinking; the objective analysis and evaluation of an issue in order to form a judgement?


----------



## Challenger (Mar 2, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Not dodging anything, just relaying the facts, given that your geography skills are on a par with your history or critical thinking skills...non existant. Happy to help.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 2, 2017)

José said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > José said:
> ...



*Mexico:  Mordida y Mierda
*
PRESS #1 FOR SPANISH
*
*


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 2, 2017)

Challenger said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



But it WAS Herod's Temple, where a 12-year-old Jesus taught grown men, according to the NT.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 2, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Transjordania was never part of the mandate.



Really?  Explain these:





















Those are just the top four.  That was easy.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 2, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Transjordania was never part of the mandate.
> ...



So, you believe that Hasbara maps many published in 2005 have any relevance?  Trans-Jordania was the name the British gave to the westernmost district of the Arab Kingdom of Syria.  The Hashemites (Bedouins) after losing the kingdom's capital Damascus  to the French escaped to what is now Trans-Jordania.  It was a separate territory that had been part of a sovereign state.  It had nothing to do with Palestine as a territory.  But then, historical fact is an alien concept for Zionists.  The territory continued to be ruled by the Hashemites and the British simply assisted in the administration, unlike Palestine.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 2, 2017)

José said:


> By "well into" I meant the mid-20's, Teddy.
> 
> Right or wrong, I think I work miracles here everyday for someone who's not a native speaker.
> 
> ...



Which mid 20's? It is almost 2020 in a couple of years. The 1920's are not "well into" the 20th century, at least for me I would infer that "well into" would be more than half way.

Just poking a bit of semantic fun.  Thank you for the information as I obviously thought that the "Indian" wars ended well into the 19th century.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 2, 2017)

montelatici said:


> So, you believe that *Hasbara *maps many published in 2005 have any relevance?  Trans-Jordania was the name the British gave to the westernmost district of the Arab Kingdom of Syria.  The Hashemites (Bedouins) after losing the kingdom's capital Damascus  to the French escaped to what is now Trans-Jordania.  It was a separate territory that had been part of a sovereign state.  It had nothing to do with Palestine as a territory.  But then, historical fact is an alien concept for *Zionists*.  The territory continued to be ruled by the Hashemites and the British simply assisted in the administration, unlike Palestine.



Hahaha, monti, you are really melting down now.  As usual when cornered you resort to what you consider derogatory terms (name calling) as I bolded in your post that I quoted.  Furthermore, how can Trans-Jordan be the westernmost portion of Syria, when it is south of Syria?

Now, to address your claim that those maps are all 'Hasbara' and mostly published in 2005, let me see you refute this picture I took in the Kishle.





To save you the trouble of what the Kishle was:



> During the period of the British mandate, it was used as a police station and prison where some members of the Jewish underground were also incarcerated.



Link: Tower of David | The Kishle - Herod's Palace in Jerusalem

That will date the carving in my picture to well before 2005 and any 'Hasbara'.


----------



## José (Mar 2, 2017)

> Originally posted by *teddyearp*
> Thank you for the information as I obviously thought that the "Indian" wars ended well into the 19th century.



You and the rest of the world.

Everybody has the impression that the conflict ended between 1870 and 1890 .

BTW, the third to last and the very last conflict of the 300 year war happened near you, in your state.



> January 9, 1918, Santa Cruz County, Arizona: The Battle of Bear Valley was fought in Southern Arizona. United States Army forces of the 10th Cavalry engaged and captured a band of Yaquis, after a brief firefight.





> March 20–23, 1923, Posey War in Utah between Ute and Paiute natives against Mormon colonists.





> In 1924, both the Renegade period and the Apache Wars, which had begun decades earlier, ended and brought the American Indian Wars to a close.
> 
> American Indian Wars - Wikipedia
> 
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 2, 2017)

*Moderation Note:

In a very tricky manuever --- I moved about 10 posts from this thread concerning the existence of Mosques in Palestine to HERE --- a new thread in I/P Forum.. 
How many mosques were in the region called Palestine around 1900?

 Please go there to continue that discussion.. *


----------



## montelatici (Mar 3, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > So, you believe that *Hasbara *maps many published in 2005 have any relevance?  Trans-Jordania was the name the British gave to the westernmost district of the Arab Kingdom of Syria.  The Hashemites (Bedouins) after losing the kingdom's capital Damascus  to the French escaped to what is now Trans-Jordania.  It was a separate territory that had been part of a sovereign state.  It had nothing to do with Palestine as a territory.  But then, historical fact is an alien concept for *Zionists*.  The territory continued to be ruled by the Hashemites and the British simply assisted in the administration, unlike Palestine.
> ...



You will note that Jordan would be the western most point of a unified Arab Kingdom of Syria.

<------West                                                                     East --------->


----------



## Challenger (Mar 3, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Transjordania was never part of the mandate.
> ...



Nothing to explain, these are Zionist wet-dream fantasy maps that bear no relation to the historical facts.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 3, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



Was it? Many archaeologists consider that Herod's temple never stood on what is now called the Temple Mount, but was situated further south of the city. The Temple mount and "wailing wall" had no significance to Jewish people both in- and outside Palestine until the 16th century. The current academic view is that the Temple Mount, was in fact a Roman fortress.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 3, 2017)

José said:


> > Originally posted by *FY*
> > So why do the Palestinians keep rejecting every proposal made to them for peace and a separate country?
> 
> 
> ...



Jews have a PERFECT right to be there.  You have most certainly never been to Israel.  The place is FULL of Jewish history and historical sites.  Masada shall never fall again.

I am not ASHAMED of my views.  I've evolved over time.  The fact that I now support 2 states instead of just one Eretz Yisroel is evolution, not shame.

I don't know if you stalk others or not, I just remember what you've done to me, and it creeps me out.  I remember how you once wrote some posts which were PAGES long (not exaggerating) about how I personally, ForeverYoung436, am not a real Jew but only think that I am.  Bug off, Wierdo!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2017)

Challenger said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Yes it was.  That is a historical fact that you cannot get around.  When it was built it was a Jewish Synagogue.  Much later it was taken by the Romans (invaders) and then after the Muslim invaders came in it was turned into a Mosque and the land was claimed by revisionists claiming it was some sort of holy site for Islam. It never was and although you've got a Muslim Cleric and a Hamas Minister both telling you that there is no such thing as a Palestinian (see videos on this thread), that they are all Arabs, Egyptians.......from other lands originally (except for those who have been there long enough to be born there-but still Arabs) and that there is no religious connection to the land - you won't admit it.  It was all by design to take Israel and drive the Jews into the Med. Sea.  This too has been admitted by some.

You're probably not going to admit that you know this anytime soon so what is the point in arguing a point that has already been historically proven and admitted as true by Israel's enemies?  There isn't one.   I have a flower garden to plant.  Good bye.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 3, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



Oh good grief! Even the Jewish Virtual Library disagrees with you, "*the Umayyad Caliph Abd al-Malik* *built the Dome of the Rock *to enshrine the outcrop of bedrock believed to be the place of the sacrifice on Mount Moriah. He (or his son, the Caliph al-Walid I) also built in 1033 the large mosque at the southern end of the Haram, which came to be called al-Aksa after the Koranic name attributed to the entire area.

After the conquest of Jerusalem by the crusaders, the Dome of the Rock was converted into a church and called Templum Domini (the Temple of the Lord) and al-Aksa became a church called Templum Solomonis (Solomon's Temple). They were reconverted into Muslim houses of worship after Saladin's conquest of Jerusalem in 1187 and have remained so ever since. The Temple Mount

I'm not the one who is a stranger to historical facts here.


----------



## José (Mar 3, 2017)

> Originally posted by *ForeverYoung436*
> I don't know if you stalk others or not, I just remember what you've done to me, and it creeps me out. I remember how you once wrote some posts which were PAGES long (not exaggerating) about how I personally, ForeverYoung436, am not a real Jew but only think that I am. Bug off, Wierdo!



Lemme see if I understand...

The guy is son of Russian immigrants, believes he's a descendant of an ancient, long vanished semitic people who lived thousands of miles from Eastern Europe and I am the wierdo...

OK, then


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 3, 2017)

José said:


> > Originally posted by *ForeverYoung436*
> > I don't know if you stalk others or not, I just remember what you've done to me, and it creeps me out. I remember how you once wrote some posts which were PAGES long (not exaggerating) about how I personally, ForeverYoung436, am not a real Jew but only think that I am. Bug off, Wierdo!
> 
> 
> ...



First of all, I'm not from Russian immigrants, but Polish.  Secondly, Jews were exiled from Judea by the Romans and scattered all over the world, just like the Bible predicted would happen.  Thirdly, once I take a DNA test, with the special Kohen (priestly) chromosome that I might've inherited, I'll get back to you.  (BTW, being Jewish is more than just DNA.)  Spending the money on such a test will be worth it.  Fourthly, I called you a wierdo because that time you posted on my supposed DNA, it was 3 or 4 pages long--enough material for a book.  Anyway, stop referring to me.  Thanx.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 3, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> > > Originally posted by *ForeverYoung436*
> ...



Anyway, why is it so hard to believe that Jews from Judea could've ended up in Eastern Europe?  The Arch of Titus in Rome depicts Jewish slaves and artifacts from the Temple being brought to Rome.  Is it that much distance from Western Europe to Eastern Europe?  Challenger just blamed the Jews for not going from Europe to the Holy Land sooner than they did, and he said it was very possible for them to do so.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 3, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> The place is FULL of Jewish history and historical sites.



It's certainly full of historical sites, true, but not necessarily Jewish.



ForeverYoung436 said:


> Masada shall never fall again.



I wouldn't be so sure of that either, 

David Stacey, a veteran of the excavation 50 years ago, dismissed the story of mass suicide. "It was completely made up, there was no evidence for it," he said. "Did Yadin pursue this story because he was an ardent nationalist, or because he needed to raise money for his excavation? Yadin was a smart enough operator to know that to succeed, you've got to sell a story. He succeeded."

Israel's Masada myth: doubts cast over ancient symbol of heroism and sacrifice


----------



## Challenger (Mar 3, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Jews were exiled from Judea by the Romans and scattered all over the world



Yeah, not so much. There is no evidence of a mass deportation of the population, it's not really a Roman thing to do. The religious fanatics and other unfortunates caught up in Jerusalem when the Romans attacked were slaughtered or sold into slavery in the mines or for the games which was as good as death, just took longer. By the time Bar Kochba turned up the Romans had had enough of Judean monotheism and systematically set out to exterminate the religion and those who practiced it, and they were highly successful. Judaism only survived because there were already traders and other Judean expatriates living throughout the Roman empire, some of whom kept the religion going.  Judeans were never exiled from their own province, neither were adhereants of Judaism, one Roman emperor Julian, even ordered that the Temple should be rebuilt but no-one was interested enough to start the project.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 3, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> > > Originally posted by *ForeverYoung436*
> ...



You are in for a shock.

*"European Women at Root of Ashkenazi Family Tree"*

*Genes Suggest European Women at Root of Ashkenazi Family Tree*


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> You will note that Jordan would be the western most point of a unified Arab Kingdom of Syria.
> 
> <------West                                                                     East --------->


As usual monti, you dodge and deflect. You never addressed the picture I posted. Very telling.  Must mean I gotcha again.

Furthermore, your own map is titled "Syria *and Jordan"*. The Arab Kingdom of Syria lasted only a few months and precedes the Mandate period.  If this is the best you've got, go home.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 3, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Nothing to explain, these are Zionist wet-dream fantasy maps that bear no relation to the historical facts.



Haha, you and monti. He said basically the same thing.  Please refer to my post #422 and the picture it contains.  Monti ignored it.  Pretty sure you will too.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 4, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing to explain, these are Zionist wet-dream fantasy maps that bear no relation to the historical facts.
> ...



What does the picture signify?


----------



## Challenger (Mar 4, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> I have a flower garden to plant. Good bye.



I'm sure they will thrive if you put the same effort into feeding your plants the amount of bovine excrement you produce in this forum.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 4, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



The descendants of those that built anything in the area before the birth of Christ converted to Christianity by 380 AD when Christianity became the state religion of the Roman Empire.

Arab is a linguistic/cultural classification.  Arab is to Arabian as Hispanic is to Spaniard.  The ancestors of the Muslims and Christians of Palestine practiced various religions before subsequent conversion to their current religions.  The Zionist colonists are descendants of Europeans that converted to Judaism and have little to no Middle Eastern ancestry, hence their ancestral ties to Palestine are minimal compared to the native Palestinians.  But of course, common sense and historical fact has little to do with Zionism.

"*European Women at Root of Ashkenazi Family Tree"*

Genes Suggest European Women at Root of Ashkenazi Family Tree


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I have a flower garden to plant. Good bye.
> ...


 I plant them in very rich soil, water them and keep the weeds out by pulling them up from the root. I do not use fertilizer very often.  I make sure the ones that need full sun are in full sun, those that require a more shady area I put in a more shady area.  Each plant needs something different and has to be cared for accordingly.  In that regard,I find plants are like people.  Perhaps that is why Jesus used analogies of the seed, the ground and the Word of God to preach.  

I do put a lot of effort into my plants and my flowers thrive because I take care of them.  I also put a lot of effort into what I write about on this board and on this particular forum a good weeding was in order.  
Now that has been accomplished and I'm going to go back to the religion forum and post a morning devotion.  I believe in blooming where I've been planted.  How about you? 

Are you sure you God planted you on this forum to write about Israel?  If so, then stay.  But if you are not called to challenge people on the topic of Israel then you'll continue to lose every debate you enter into   because outside of the will of God you'll never accomplish a thing. Do you know the will of God for your life?  Have you ever thought to seek God and find out what His will is for your life?  I'd begin there first. 

Make sure and read the morning devotion.  It's important to start your day with God, Challenger.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 4, 2017)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Groan. Take off your hat, I think it is too tight on your head.  Or put on your glasses.  It is a carving depicting a map of the original Mandate for Palestine that includes the portion that is now Jordan made in the old British prison underneath the Tower of David museum.  Circa 1940-ish, well before the creation of the so called "hasbara".


----------



## montelatici (Mar 4, 2017)

Trans-Jordania, a part of the Arab Kingdom of Syria that the French agreed to give to the British for Mandate purposes after they conquered Damascus and the Hashemites fled, was always set aside for the Hashemite Bedouins, it was a separate territory, not part of Palestine, just included in the Mandate "contract".


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 4, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Trans-Jordania, a part of the Arab Kingdom of Syria that the French agreed to give to the British for Mandate purposes after they conquered Damascus and the Hashemites fled, was always set aside for the Hashemite Bedouins, it was a separate territory, not part of Palestine, just included in the Mandate "contract".



??????  I hope you realize how much you have contradicted your own self in this post. I'm not going to bother re posting the source material.

For the readers, Google "Arab Kingdom of Syria" and "British Mandate for Palestine" to see for yourself.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 4, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Trans-Jordania, a part of the Arab Kingdom of Syria that the French agreed to give to the British for Mandate purposes after they conquered Damascus and the Hashemites fled, was always set aside for the Hashemite Bedouins, it was a separate territory, not part of Palestine, just included in the Mandate "contract".


Ah, so the "country of Hashemite" was a separate entity from the "country of Pal'istan". 

It's hilarious how you make up history as go.


----------



## louie888 (Mar 4, 2017)

Hollie said:


> ...It's hilarious how you make up history as go.


You're projecting again, dear.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 4, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > ...It's hilarious how you make up history as go.
> ...



You're unable to address a single salient point. 

You're just seeking attention, right?

Why don't you address the silly, invented "country of Pal'istan" nonsense proposed by the convert cabal.


----------



## louie888 (Mar 4, 2017)

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


I thought I have and it was already quite clear.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 4, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Funny stuff. Why waste time with that cutting and pasting?


----------



## louie888 (Mar 4, 2017)

Posting an actual map of 1946 Palestine as evidence for what you asked for is cutting and pasting... gotcha!

Perhaps it is you who is unable to address salient points.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 4, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Posting an actual map of 1946 Palestine as evidence for what you asked for is cutting and pasting... gotcha!
> 
> Perhaps it is you who is unable to address salient points.



An actual map of what?

You actually cut and pasted something you found on the web that means nothing... just like your typical cutting and pasting.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 6, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



...and you are citing that as a historical document?! 

1. Who was it drawn by and in what circumstances? 
2. What's the exact year/date of the drawing, "1940-ish" means nothing?

It looks like a child's depiction of a gun turret pointing to the right, so if you can't answer the aforementioned questions, that's really all there is to say about your doodle.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 6, 2017)

Challenger said:


> 1. Who was it drawn by and in what circumstances?
> 2. What's the exact year/date of the drawing, "1940-ish" means nothing?
> 
> It looks like a child's depiction of a gun turret pointing to the right, so if you can't answer the aforementioned questions, that's really all there is to say about your doodle.


Since you want to keep your hat (and blinders) on and not do any research that would refute your narrative, let me explain.

#2 first. I took the picture myself while visiting the Kishle in late spring 2015.  Do you know what and where the Kishle is?  Let me help you out:



> During the period of the British mandate, it was used as a police station and prison where some members of the Jewish underground were also incarcerated.


Link:Tower of David | The Kishle - Herod's Palace in Jerusalem
So with that knowledge, I could not nail down an exact date and called it "1940-ish".

Which brings me to #1: And thanks to you and your lack of wanting to see for yourself, I did some more research for me and you:


> In late fall 1947, Shmuel Matza, then a 20-year-old member of the Etzel (also known as Irgun) Jewish underground paramilitary organization, was detained in the Kishle prison by the British on suspicion of possessing illegal arms.
> 
> “I decided to show the British that I was not afraid of them, that I would continue to be a member of Etzel even after my prison term, that I would continue to challenge them,” Matza recalls.
> 
> ...


Link: Before Jerusalem’s reunification, there were defiant carvings on a prison wall




So now we both know that it was carved in 1947, and the person who carved it was 20 years old at the time.  Not quite a child. And unless you are totally blind, it is a rough carving of the map of the original Mandate area.

You're welcome.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 7, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Who was it drawn by and in what circumstances?
> ...



Well no it isn't. It's a map of what the Zionists called "Greater Israel" and it's completely unsurprising that a Zionist terrorist would replicate Zionist propaganda while in prison. Interesting that he drew a symbolic map with a hand clenching a rifle on the wall, according to his own account, that's the same symbology HAMAS uses. As a bit of social history, it's interesting; as evidence, it's worthless. Transjordania was administered from the Palestine mandate authority, it was never part of the Palestine mandate itself, regardless of what indoctrinated 20 year old Shmuel Matza may have thought at the time.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 7, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



Very enlightening, just the sort of comments you'd expect from a narcissistic control freak, that's had their Hasbara debunked. 

Bit of news for you, the weeds were there before you and they'll be there when you've gone, just like the fact that the Palestinians of all religions were there befor the European Zionist colonists turned up to murder and oppress them and they'll still be there when the Zionists are long gone, no matter how many times they "mow the lawn". 

As for your religion, meh, chacun à son goût. Me, I'm a Humanist, I believe  humans create their own "gods" in their own self image; I start my days with a hot shower and a hearty breakfast, far more satisfying physically and spiritually. Bye, bye, don't let the door hit you on your arse on the way out.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 7, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Posting an actual map of 1946 Palestine as evidence for what you asked for is cutting and pasting... gotcha! Perhaps it is you who is unable to address salient points.



You of all posters should talk you fucking scumbag, who attacks every post that buries you with deflective nonsense:

BDS Movement Helping Israel, Not Palestinians

You are mentally ill.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 7, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Very enlightening, just the sort of comments you'd expect from a narcissistic control freak, that's had their Hasbara debunked. Bit of news for you, the weeds were there before you and they'll be there when you've gone, just like the fact that the Palestinians of all religions were there befor the European Zionist colonists turned up to murder and oppress them and they'll still be there when the Zionists are long gone, no matter how many times they "mow the lawn".As for your religion, meh, chacun à son goût. Me, I'm a Humanist, I believe  humans create their own "gods" in their own self image; I start my days with a hot shower and a hearty breakfast, far more satisfying physically and spiritually. Bye, bye, don't let the door hit you on your arse on the way out.



What you are is an unintelligent lying piece of dogshit.  The arab muslims were already in the process of ethnically cleansing the mideast long before the jews began moving in, and seeing what they have done to the Yazidi, Maneachans, Assyrians, Chaldeans, Coptics, Azeri, Bahai, and so many others - atrocities worthy of the genocide label - their racism, violence and intolerance defended by turds like you is quite obvious.

Go away trolling scumbag, and never come back, you fucking fraud.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 7, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Well no it isn't. It's a map of what the Zionists called "Greater Israel" and it's completely unsurprising that a Zionist terrorist would replicate Zionist propaganda while in prison. Interesting that he drew a symbolic map with a hand clenching a rifle on the wall, according to his own account, that's the same symbology HAMAS uses. As a bit of social history, it's interesting; as evidence, it's worthless. Transjordania was administered from the Palestine mandate authority, it was never part of the Palestine mandate itself, regardless of what indoctrinated 20 year old Shmuel Matza may have thought at the time.


Yes, I did see later in the article that it was actually a symbol of the Irgun (or Etzel), but if you do not see the resemblance to the map of the original Mandate then I cannot help you.  The addition I see is the line going through it representing the Jordan river with the Sea of Galilee near the top and the Dead sea near the bottom.

However, I looked and looked and looked and can not see the hand clenching a rifle, neither in the picture nor described in the article. I admit to seeing something in the picture that might resemble the front portion of an AR15, but I am just trying to be informed and try to see what you're seeing. But you are you. You never try to see the other side.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 8, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> but if you do not see the resemblance to the map of the original Mandate then I cannot help you.



The "map" in question is a Zionist interpretation of what they want you to believe. Transjordania was never part of the original Mandate.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 8, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> You never try to see the other side.



I have, for decades, then discovered that Zionists lie, period.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 8, 2017)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > You never try to see the other side.
> ...



That's another of your goofy slogans.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 8, 2017)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > You never try to see the other side.
> ...


As have I, for decades, but more in earnest after I joined this board.  That is why I joined here.  I wanted to really see what both sides have to say. Unfortunately, after reading much of what the pro-pali side posted I have come to a different realization. That the actual rank and file 'Palestinian' has been used and abused by their 'leaders/spokesmen' from Al-Hussieni on down.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 8, 2017)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > but if you do not see the resemblance to the map of the original Mandate then I cannot help you.
> ...


And since I DO try to see both sides, I have found some (supposedly heavily Jew/Zionist/Hasbara {take your pick} edited) Wiki pages that may support your position.

It can be summed up well like this:


> During World War I, the British had made two promises regarding territory in the Middle East. Britain had promised the Hashemite governors of Arabia, through Lawrence of Arabia and the Hussein-McMahon Correspondence, independence for a united Arab country covering Syria in exchange for their supporting the British against the Ottoman Empire. The Ottoman Caliphate had declared a military jihad in support of the Germans and it was hoped that an alliance with the Arabs would quell the chances of a general Muslim uprising in British-held territories in Africa, India, and the Far East.[7] Great Britain had also negotiated the Sykes-Picot Agreement, agreeing to partition the Middle East between Britain and France.
> 
> A variety of strategic factors, such as securing Jewish support in Eastern Europe as the Russian front collapsed, culminated in the Balfour Declaration, 1917, with Britain promising to create and foster a Jewish national home in Palestine. These broad delineations of territory and goals for both the creation of a Jewish homeland in Palestine, and Arab self-determination was approved in the San Remo conference.


Link:White Paper of 1939 - Wikipedia

Whereupon the British made several promises during WWI, however, they only promised the Arab/Muslims an independent country (A promise the Arabs wanted because they knew that the British at the time were colonialists) in Syria and elsewhere, but they promised the Jews a National home in the area known as Palestine.

The problem is that the Muslim Arabs didn't find that to be enough because of their centuries old hatred for the Jews. And now they still hate the Jews, as do you, and that is why you folks cannot allow them to even have a tiny sliver of land the size of New Jersey for their own home.


----------



## José (Mar 8, 2017)

> *TEDDYEARP* SAID:
> Link:White Paper of 1939 - Wikipedia



You're obsessed with this utterly meaningless document, earp.

When this change in british policy occurred all the fundamental structures of the future zionist state were already in place...

An embrionary army, ie, the jewish paramilitary groups,

The bulk of the jewish population, almost half a million Jews,

And I'm not even considering the fact that the change in policy was a miserable failure in and of itself.

From 39 to 47, 180.000 Jews entered Palestine in a massive case of dereliction of duty.

If you have doubts about any of these numbers I can cite printed material and I'm sure I can also find plenty of links.

I'm not being insensitive towards the plight of the jewish refugees but you don't do charity with other people's money.

The people of Palestine would have no problem with Britain granting asylum *IN BRITAIN* to all those european Jews fleeing Nazism.


----------



## member (Mar 8, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...




*". . .the actual rank and file 'Palestinian' has been used and abused by their 'leaders/spokesmen' from Al-Hussieni on down."*




They live in a world..........





*PLO names youth camp after terrorist who murdered 37*

"The Palestinian Authority has named a children's summer camp after a venerated local heroine -- a terrorist who helped slaughter 37 innocent Israelis in 1978.The “Brothers of Dalal” youth camp is named in honor of Dalal Mughrabi, who led a 1978 attack in which terrorists hijacked a bus on Israel’s coastal highway, wounding 70 and killing 37 — 12 of them children.

Laila Ghannam, the Palestinian Authority’s district governor for Ramallah, used the Facebook page of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) Supreme Council for Youth and Sports to praise the initiative of remembering “pure-hearted Martyrs,” according to Palestinian Media Watch.

Ghannam also “ordered all of the parties involved to do all that is necessary so that the solidarity rally will take place in a fashion worthy of Martyr Mughrabi, her comrades, and all of Palestine’s Martyrs.”

This is not the first time the PLO has named a youth camp after a terrorist.

Following a wave of terror attacks in 2015 and 2016, the PLO Council and Palestinian Authority Ministry of Education named a summer camp after Baha Alyan — who murdered three people. In 2015, the council sponsored a table tennis tournament named for Muhannad Halabi, who killed two.

The council is headed by Jibril Rajoub, who in 1970 was sentenced to life in prison for throwing a grenade at an Israeli Army truck, but was released in a deal between the Israeli government and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine.

“When you make everyone who kills Israelis a martyr, you make the very idea of coexistence impossible,” said Dennis Ross, a former U.S. diplomat with extensive experience in the Middle East and a Fox News contributor. “Instead of educating Palestinian kids on the virtues of peace, here is an example of teaching them that terror is a good thing -- this does not serve the Palestinian cause, just the opposite.”

Ron Prosor, a former Israeli ambassador to the U.N. and now a Fox News contributor, said that naming the camp after Mughrabi is not a “twisted virtual reality” but rather an everyday “Palestinian reality.”

“This is the exact opposite of what should be done in order to foster relations between Israelis and Palestinians -- promote understanding and create dialogue -- all this creates is abhorrence and hatred and the next generation, both Israeli and Palestinian, do not deserve it.”

Activities at the Brothers of Dalal youth camp begin this month.

“It is time for the international community to take a clear stand against those who build the foundations of terror by teaching children to detest and despise,” Prosor said. “This must start by speaking out against incitement in Palestinian society.”


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 8, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


I came into this conflict with no prejudice for or against either side. I am just a mid western Christian who was raised in a house where race, religion, etc. was never an issue. 

Unlike those who refuse to look at anything that does not favor their agenda, I have looked at all sides of this issue.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 8, 2017)

member said:


> This is not the first time the PLO has named a youth camp after a terrorist.


Israel makes their terrorists Prime Ministers.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 9, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> And since I DO try to see both sides...



Ok if you think Wikipedia is a viable source look up "Transjordania" or "Emirate of Transjordan" or if that's not to your taste, buy a copy of "Empires of the Sand" by Efriam Karsh, a well known pro-Zionist Israel historian, there's a whole chapter devoted to British machinations under lord Curzon to stop the French from adding the place to Syria and how Abdullah scuppered these plans (see pages 315 to 320). I do my research looking at the subject from every angle for corroboration and one thing I've found  over the years, Zionists lie, period.



teddyearp said:


> The problem is that the Muslim Arabs didn't find that to be enough because of their centuries old hatred for the Jews. And now they still hate the Jews, as do you, and that is why you folks cannot allow them to even have a tiny sliver of land the size of New Jersey for their own home.



Seems you can't resist adding a nice bit of Zionist BS added for effect. "Poor ickle Isreal, surrounded on all sides by nasty Muslims that hate her, boo hoo." All the surrounding states were prepared to make peace with Zionist Israel after 1948, Syria was even prepared to absorb all Palestinian refugees within her territory as Sysrian citizens; Zionist Israel rebutted and refused all these peace offers, so bears thefull responsibility for this conflict and the ensuing hatred it has engendered on both sides.

Oh, and I've said it before and I'll keep on saying it, I have nothing against people having a religion or from any religious background, Christian, Jewish, Muslim, etc. My beef is with Zionism,a creed I find detestable and Zionists, be they Christian Zionists, Jewish Zionists, or Muslim Zionists.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 9, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Ok if you think Wikipedia is a viable source look up "Transjordania" or "Emirate of Transjordan" <snip>



Interestingly enough, those are precisely the two pages I did look up to find a map of the British Mandate that did not include Trans-Jordan and that is what I meant in the rest of the sentence you left out of my quote.  Those two pages seem to refute my OWN claim that Trans-Jordan was part of the Mandate, so I personally have to step back from my claim as 'unfounded'.



Challenger said:


> "Poor ickle Isreal, surrounded on all sides by nasty Muslims that hate her, boo hoo." All the surrounding states were prepared to make peace with Zionist Israel after 1948,<snip>



So why did they make war on Israel in 1948? And aren't you saying the same thing about the Palestinians? Poor Palestinians, boo hoo.

I get it, some of the things that are happening are not fair.  But look at the whole area.  It is not like Israel is trying to establish a national home in Persia.  Or Egypt. Or Mesopotamia/Babylon.  Or Syria. Ancient Persia is now Iran and they still live there.  Ancient Babylon is now Iraq and they still live there.  Ancient Egypt is still Egypt and they still live there. Ancient Syria/Assyria is now Syria and they still live there.  Why does the world want to continue the hatred of the Jews and not allow the Israelite's to not return to their ancient home?


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 9, 2017)

José said:


> > *TEDDYEARP* SAID:
> > Link:White Paper of 1939 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> ...


No, you are utterly obsessed with not responding to what I actually post and then try to deflect from it.  You only quoted my link, granted I used that link in another thread where it made more sense, however, in THIS thread, I quoted what I thought was a pretty good summary of the promises that the British made to both sides during WWI.  That link was the source of my material.

So if you actually want to address what I actually posted, get back to us.


----------



## Shusha (Mar 9, 2017)

Challenger said:


> My beef is with Zionism,a creed I find detestable ...



Do you find all peoples wishing to re-establish their self-determination on their ancestral homelands detestable?  Or just the Jews?


----------



## José (Mar 9, 2017)

> Originally posted by *teddyearp*
> No, you are utterly obsessed with not responding to what I actually post and then try to deflect from it. You only quoted my link, granted I used that link in another thread where it made more sense, however, in THIS thread, I quoted what I thought was a pretty good summary of the promises that the British made to both sides during WWI. That link was the source of my material.
> 
> So if you actually want to address what I actually posted, get back to us.



I agree.

If you couldn't respond in the original thread there was no reason for me to believe you'd fair any better here.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 9, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> As have I, for decades, but more in earnest after I joined this board.  That is why I joined here.  I wanted to really see what both sides have to say. Unfortunately, after reading much of what the pro-pali side posted I have come to a different realization. That the actual rank and file 'Palestinian' has been used and abused by their 'leaders/spokesmen' from Al-Hussieni on down.



The funny thing is that if you went to the mideast and asked the pals themselves, they'd be the FIRST to agree with you, that their leadership has totally sucked starting with arafraud, up through today.  The only ones who keep this conflict going are the terrorist filth like iran/hamas/hezbollah and the PA leaders making a boatload of money from the constant aid dollars flowing in.

This is an enterprise that is big business, kind of an industry all to itself.  When c-nts like challenger and other similar turds whine about the alleged holocaust industry, I laugh and bring up the fakestinian one, which is one of the greatest manufactured frauds - super vaporware if you want - that has ever been perpetrated on the mass public, but it generates lots of cash/Western guilt dollars, so it just keeps on going.  UNRWA is another example; what would all those arabs do without all that money flowing in?


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 9, 2017)

José said:


> I agree. If you couldn't respond in the original thread there was no reason for me to believe you'd fair any better here.



So in other words you have no argument or real defense, other than trolling like the turd you are.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 9, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Ok if you think Wikipedia is a viable source look up "Transjordania" or "Emirate of Transjordan" <snip>
> ...





teddyearp said:


> Ancient Persia is now Iran and they still live there. Ancient Babylon is now Iraq and they still live there. Ancient Egypt is still Egypt and they still live there. Ancient Syria/Assyria is now Syria and they still live there.


The part you forgot is that the Palestinians got the boot and no longer live there. That is the root of the problem.


----------



## Shusha (Mar 9, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> The part you forgot is that the Palestinians got the boot and no longer live there. That is the root of the problem.



And the part you forgot is that the Jewish people got the boot and no longer live there.  And that is the root of the problem.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 10, 2017)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > The part you forgot is that the Palestinians got the boot and no longer live there. That is the root of the problem.
> ...


Are there any historical records of the ancestor of a Jew owning a plot of land?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 10, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Second Samuel 24: 18-25 (the Temple site which David bought from a Jebusite);  Genesis 23:1-20 (the Tomb of the Patriarchs and Matriarchs, which Abraham bought from the Hittites); and Genesis 33: 18-20 (Joseph's Tomb, which Jacob bought from the Shechemites).

I remember sitting with my class from Bar-Ilan in a room right next to the tombs of Abraham and Sarah all those years ago, while a guide read to us those exact verses from the Torah (about Abraham's purchase of the site).  What a surreal moment!  I'm sure all of us were thanking Gd that we were able to return to our land.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 10, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


So they bought land that was already given to them by G-d?

Interesting.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 10, 2017)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > The part you forgot is that the Palestinians got the boot and no longer live there. That is the root of the problem.
> ...



Very few Jews "got the boot" most Jews in Palestine converted to Christianity even before Christianity became the state religion of Rome in 380 AD, after which conversion was required to reside in Jerusalem and its environs. Most, but not all, of the Christians converted to Islam during the centuries of Muslim rule.  This is just historical fact.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 10, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Are there any historical records of the ancestor of a Jew owning a plot of land?



Fucking idiot retard, you actually laughably believe the fakestinian arab muslims living there now were there 2,000 years ago?  Are you that fucking stupid?  Do I even need to ask?


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 10, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Very few Jews "got the boot" most Jews in Palestine converted to Christianity even before Christianity became the state religion of Rome in 380 AD, after which conversion was required to reside in Jerusalem and its environs. Most, but not all, of the Christians converted to Islam during the centuries of Muslim rule.  This is just historical fact.



Sure it is, retarded chimp, the way the arab population increased three-fold from 1931 to 1945 without immigration - using YOUR source, thank you for that, idiot monkey.

That might have been the one useful thing a piece of low IQ trash like monte has ever done, provide us with a wonderful piece of evidence to use against it and the other jew-hating turds on this forum for the next 50 years, that was so great.

"Facts" according to monte the chimp, well, they just are anything but to the rest of the sane population - but we love monte because through his stupidity, does more to promote the pro-Israel case than any of us ever could, and we thank him for it.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 10, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Ok if you think Wikipedia is a viable source look up "Transjordania" or "Emirate of Transjordan" <snip>
> ...



They didn't, the neighbouring states tried to intervene to prevent the ethnic cleansing of the native Palestinians by the Zionist colonisers. I honestly don't think the world hates Jewish people just for being Jewish, Zionism created the problem and Jewish people are being tarred with the same brush. There is no link between modern Jewish people and ancient Israelites. you are more likely to find ancient Israelite DNA in Palestinians than you are in European Israelis.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 10, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > My beef is with Zionism,a creed I find detestable ...
> ...




I've nothing against anyone living anywhere, alongside whoever lives there now, in mutual peace and respect. My beef is with those motivated by religious irredentism who would dispossess and oppress others in order to fulfil some pipedream as in Zionist Israel, or to restore the Caliphate, or the sort of lunatics in Greece, Turkey, Germany Hungary, Poland or England that espouse the view that their country is for their people only and anyone else needs to be "removed". We all know where that sort of thinking leads.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 10, 2017)

Challenger said:


> They didn't, the neighbouring states tried to intervene to prevent the ethnic cleansing of the native Palestinians by the Zionist colonisers. I honestly don't think the world hates Jewish people just for being Jewish, Zionism created the problem and Jewish people are being tarred with the same brush. There is no link between modern Jewish people and ancient Israelites. you are more likely to find ancient Israelite DNA in Palestinians than you are in European Israelis.



Do you people think that lying, lowlife c-nts like this get paid to be here?  Nothing else could possibly explain the embarrassment and humiliation that lying on a public forum could make it worth it. 

"No linkage" she says...wow you're a fucking idiot, probably the LEAST intelligent of all of the jew-hating turds here, congratulations.

New Genetic Study: More Evidence For Modern Ashkenazi Jews’ Ancient Hebrew Patrimony | Scope Blog


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 10, 2017)

José said:


> I agree.
> 
> If you couldn't respond in the original thread there was no reason for me to believe you'd fair any better here.


Still dodging I see. I didn't respond in the other thread because I had nothing else to say, I'll call it a draw THERE.  But this is HERE and you are still deflecting.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 10, 2017)

rhodescholar said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any historical records of the ancestor of a Jew owning a plot of land?
> ...



Of course, the Muslims were once Christians and before that many were Jews.  Are you that ignorant of historical fact.  Who do you think Christ, the Apostles and their heirs, converted to Christianity. You are such a tool.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 10, 2017)

rhodescholar said:


> The funny thing is that if you went to the mideast and asked the pals themselves, they'd be the FIRST to agree with you, that their leadership has totally sucked starting with arafraud, up through today.  The only ones who keep this conflict going are the terrorist filth like iran/hamas/hezbollah and the PA leaders making a boatload of money from the constant aid dollars flowing in.



This is exactly why I often mention the trips I have taken to Israel.  Neither rank and file Israeli/Jews nor Arab/Muslims want war.  If it was as bad as portrayed on this board, I would never have seen Orthodox Jews and Muslims riding the light rail in Jerusalem next to each other.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 10, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> The part you forgot is that the Palestinians got the boot and no longer live there. That is the root of the problem.


The part you missed and forget is that there was never an ancient Palestine.  That is the root of the problem.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 10, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> I remember sitting with my class from Bar-Ilan in a room right next to the tombs of Abraham and Sarah all those years ago, while a guide read to us those exact verses from the Torah (about Abraham's purchase of the site).  What a surreal moment!  I'm sure all of us were thanking Gd that we were able to return to our land.


This gave me goosebumps. When were you there?  I need to get down to Hebron on my next trip.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 10, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember sitting with my class from Bar-Ilan in a room right next to the tombs of Abraham and Sarah all those years ago, while a guide read to us those exact verses from the Torah (about Abraham's purchase of the site).  What a surreal moment!  I'm sure all of us were thanking Gd that we were able to return to our land.
> ...



1982.  I am getting old.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 10, 2017)

Challenger said:


> They didn't, the neighbouring states tried to intervene to prevent the ethnic cleansing <snip>



Wow, just wow. I am done trying to reason with you.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 10, 2017)

rhodescholar said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't, the neighbouring states tried to intervene to prevent the ethnic cleansing of the native Palestinians by the Zionist colonisers. I honestly don't think the world hates Jewish people just for being Jewish, Zionism created the problem and Jewish people are being tarred with the same brush. There is no link between modern Jewish people and ancient Israelites. you are more likely to find ancient Israelite DNA in Palestinians than you are in European Israelis.
> ...



Wow, a blogger confirms that the Khazar hypothesis, debunked a long time ago, was debunked.  

Now the facts. The European Jews are descendants of Europeans from the Mediterranean, proven genetically through mother to child genetic evidence.  From "The Scientist", not a blogger.  

"The majority of Ashkenazi Jews are descended from prehistoric European women, according to study published today (October 8) in _Nature Communications_. While the Jewish religion began in the Near East, and the Ashkenazi Jews were believed to have origins in the early indigenous tribes of this region, new evidence from mitochondrial DNA, which is passed on exclusively from mother to child, suggests that female ancestors of most modern Ashkenazi Jews converted to Judaism in the north Mediterranean around 2,000 years ago and later in west and central Europe."

http://www.the-scientist.com/?artic...21/title/Genetic-Roots-of-the-Ashkenazi-Jews/


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 10, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> 1982.  I am getting old.


Had I stayed in school I would have been in my fourth year of college myself then. It must have been very cool and way way way different than it would be now, since that was even before the first intifada.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 10, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't, the neighbouring states tried to intervene to prevent the ethnic cleansing <snip>
> ...



Obviously, historical fact disturbs you.  Here is some recently declassified British intelligence. They clearly state that only the Arab League's intervention could save the Palestinians from the Jewish aggression.  And, state that the Palestinians wanted to avoid conflict, but Jewish aggression was making peace difficult.

"British officials reported later in 1946: "Arab leaders appear to be still disposed to defer active opposition so long as a chance of a political decision acceptable to Arab interests exists." But they warned: "There is a real danger lest any further Jewish provocation may result in isolated acts of retaliation spreading inevitably to wider Arab-Jewish clashes"..............Declassified UK reports document build-up of conflict, Jewish public's endorsement of their leaders' pro-terrorist stance and declare armies of Arab states were Palestinians' 'only hope'"

British officials predicted war – and Arab defeat – in Palestine in 1948


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 10, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Obviously, historical fact disturbs you. <snip>



Blah, blah, blah. Obviously historical facts disturb you as well.  Since in the article that you just posted refutes many of the claims you have otherwise made.

Again, if Israel really wanted to ethnically clean the Muslim Arabs out of Israel, why are there so many whom are citizens.  Members of the Knesset.  Members of the Supreme Court.

I am done trying to reason with you as well.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 10, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously, historical fact disturbs you. <snip>
> ...



The intelligence reports confirm all my claims.  You just can't take the truth. LOL


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 10, 2017)

montelatici said:


> "The majority of Ashkenazi Jews are descended from prehistoric European women, according to study published today (October 8) in _Nature Communications_. While the Jewish religion began in the Near East, and the Ashkenazi Jews were believed to have origins in the early indigenous tribes of this region, new evidence from mitochondrial DNA, which is passed on exclusively from mother to child, suggests that female ancestors of most modern Ashkenazi Jews converted to Judaism in the north Mediterranean around 2,000 years ago and later in west and central Europe."
> 
> http://www.the-scientist.com/?artic...21/title/Genetic-Roots-of-the-Ashkenazi-Jews/



Oh, we forgot that the "scientist" is the be-all end-all of all scientific facts, thanks for sharing.  By the way fucking retarded idiot asshole, the whole story is deeper than a turd like you would ever admit:

"But some scientists question these conclusions. “While it is clear that Ashkenazi maternal ancestry includes both Levantine [Near Eastern] and European origins—the assignment of several of the major Ashkenazi lineages to pre-historic European origin in the current study is incorrect in our view,” physician-geneticists Doron Behar and Karl Skorecki of the Rambam Healthcare Campus in Israel, whose previous work indicated a Near Eastern origins to many Ashkenazi mitochondrial types, wrote in an e-mail to _The Scientist_. They argue that the mitochondrial DNA data used in the new study did not represent the full spectrum of mitochondrial diversity."

DNA tester: 75 percent of Jews trace ancestry to Middle East

*DNA Tester: 75 Percent of Jews Trace Ancestry to Middle East*
Founder of U.S.-based company says that anti-Jewish polemics can't hide the science proving that Jews did indeed originate from the region.

“We’re not interlopers who came here from Eastern Europe, and we’re not Serbs or Kazars,” says Greenspan. “You can use whatever polemic you want to discredit the Jews or discredit the nation, but saying that we weren’t here is a lie.”

You lose yet again, weak minded idiot.  Go back to fucking men for money, little retarded chimp.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 10, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Obviously, historical fact disturbs you.  Here is some recently declassified British intelligence. They clearly state that only the Arab League's intervention could save the Palestinians from the Jewish aggression.



Just die already, you worthless lying, stupid fucking asshole.

It is scumbags like this that think if they lie over and over on internet forums, they might convince a few uneducated morons they are legitimate.   Fucking human feces.

"Jewish aggression", what a total fucking lying idiot asshole.  Yeah, they were REAL aggressive while they were vastly outnumbered and getting slaughtered in places like Hebron.

As weak turds like this repeatedly lose, their lies get bigger and bigger, and this retarded chimp is the perfect example.  Next this dog will claim that 5 arab armies did not attack Israel in 1948, it was the jews that attacked the arabs in Jordan and Syria.

As I said, go back to fucking men for money idiot asshole, at least you were good at that.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 10, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The intelligence reports confirm all my claims.  You just can't take the truth. LOL



Starting from early in your failed life, I'm certain a lot of people have told you that your IQ is REALLY, REALLY low...

Did I thank you for proving how hundreds of thousands of arab muslims illegally moved to Israel in the 1930s and 1940s?  Thank you so much.


----------



## Shusha (Mar 10, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Land ownership is not be equated with sovereignty, especially in ancient times when land ownership had a different meaning.    There is plenty of evidence of the presence of the a peoples who were ethnically and culturally Jewish.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 11, 2017)

rhodescholar said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The intelligence reports confirm all my claims.  You just can't take the truth. LOL
> ...



Well, the recorded facts indicate that the Jew hordes were the illegal immigrants Arab illegal immigration was insignificant. Thanks for providing the opportunity to debunk you again, with facts and link to the source documentation.  Keep it up.  



*"59. The conclusion is that Arab illegal immigration for the purposes of permanent settlement is insignificant."*

A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 212,  


Conversely:

" *It follows that the Jewish population may now include between 50,000 and 60,000 illegal immigrants* who have
settled in Palestine at any time since 1920 when the first Immigration Ordinance was enacted.  

A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 212,  

A Survey of Palestine Volume 1  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ Stanford University


----------



## Challenger (Mar 11, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't, the neighbouring states tried to intervene to prevent the ethnic cleansing <snip>
> ...



*You* were trying to reason with me?!  You were just regurgitating the standard Zionist myth history of those "nasty Ayrabs pickin' on poor ickle Israel, cos' they just plumb hate Joooos". The facts are dramatically different from the Zionist Hasbara you've been fed.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 11, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



The Arabs in Palestine

*A Population Boom *
As Hussein foresaw, the regeneration of Palestine, and the growth of its population, came only after Jews returned in massive numbers. The Jewish population increased by 470,000 between World War I and World War II while the non-Jewish population rose by 588,000. In fact, the permanent Arab population increased 120 percent between 1922 and 1947. 

This rapid growth was a result of several factors. One was immigration from neighboring states — constituting 37 percent of the total immigration to pre-state Israel — by Arabs who wanted to take advantage of the higher standard of living the Jews had made possible. The Arab population also grew because of the improved living conditions created by the Jews as they drained malarial swamps and brought improved sanitation and health care to the region. Thus, for example, the Muslim infant mortality rate fell from 201 per thousand in 1925 to 94 per thousand in 1945 and life expectancy rose from 37 years in 1926 to 49 in 1943. 

The Arab population increased the most in cities with large Jewish populations that had created new economic opportunities. From 19221947, the non-Jewish population increased 290 percent in Haifa, 131 percent in Jerusalem and 158 percent in Jaffa. The growth in Arab towns was more modest: 42 percent in Nablus, 78 percent in Jenin and 37 percent in Bethlehem.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 11, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Well, the recorded facts indicate



Indeed they do, mentally ill c-nt retard:

Debunking the claim that “Palestinians” are the indigenous people of Israel - Blogs - Jerusalem Post

Records show that it was 19th and 20th century Jewish settlement and the resulting employment opportunities that drew successive waves of Arab immigrants to Palestine. “The Arab population shows a remarkable increase ….. partly due to the import of Jewish capital into Palestine and other factors associated with the growth of the [Jewish] National Home..” (_*The Peel Commission Report - 1937)*_

“..in the Jewish settlement Rishon l’Tsion founded in 1882, by the year 1889, the forty Jewish families settled there, had attracted more than four hundred Arab families.... Many other Arab villages had sprouted in the same fashion.” *(Joan Peters - From Time Immemorial p. 252 - referenced further as: FTI)* 

British PM Winston Churchill said in 1939: “.. far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country [Palestine]..”

You must love to lose you weak turd since you do it so often.  

Thanks for playing, sweetie...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 11, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously, historical fact disturbs you. <snip>
> ...



 None of these things can be reasoned with.

 They didn't end up such hateful antisemites through a process of reason in the first place, so it is impossible to reason the insufferable creatures out of it.  It is really just of a process of worthless, maladjusted individuals looking for a scapegoat instead of dealing with all their personal shortcomings.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 11, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> None of these things can be reasoned with. They didn't end up such hateful antisemites through a process of reason in the first place, so it is impossible to reason the insufferable creatures out of it.  It is really just of a process of worthless, maladjusted individuals looking for a scapegoat instead of dealing with all their personal shortcomings.



Most of the time when I run into idiots like this on the street/in person, they are either brain-dead/brainwashed arab muslim filth, or mentally ill Western christians, both of whom were indoctrinated to hate jews from an early age, and lack the intelligence to see the truth for themselves. 

The Western trash is usually at the bottom of society, where as you pointed out, are in need of a scapegoat.  The arab muslim filth simply cannot accept that their culture is garbage - which is why there's 22 arab muslim countries and zero democracies, all of which are devoid of basic freedoms.  Their bitterness that the jews and christians have constructed VASTLY better societies- which absolute fools like Merkel have allowed the muslims into en masse - is enormous, and can't be reconciled with the lies their clergy have fed them from day one; that islam is great, and muslims are the best.  Both are tremendous lies that cannot be accepted when they look at Israel and Western, christian nations.

The fact of the matter is that the far left dung that hates jews are usually those who have failed in their own socieities or come from failed muslim ones, and need someone to blame for their own lack of intelligence, ability and work ethic.  Turds like monte, challenger, jose and the other feces get so angry when they are exposed as prime, perfect examples of this fact.  This hatred is all they have to hang onto and keep them going; without it they'd probably (and hopefully will) commit suicide, a course of action I strongly advocate for all of them.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 11, 2017)

Challenger said:


> *You* were trying to reason with me?!  You were just regurgitating the standard *Zionist myth history* of those "nasty Ayrabs pickin' on poor ickle Israel, cos' they just plumb hate Joooos". The facts are dramatically different from the *Zionist Hasbara* you've been fed.


Thank you for making the reasoning of my point clear.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 11, 2017)

rhodescholar said:


> <snip> monte, challenger, jose and the other<snip> get so angry when they are exposed as prime, perfect examples of this fact.



For truth, since when cornered they lower themselves to name calling.  That is why I snipped out the words in my quote of your post.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 11, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > <snip> monte, challenger, jose and the other<snip> get so angry when they are exposed as prime, perfect examples of this fact.
> ...



I think you are confusing other people with Rhodesscholar.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 11, 2017)

montelatici said:


> I think you are confusing other people with Rhodesscholar.



I don't condone name calling by either 'side', that is why I have stopped doing it and snipped out the name calling in the quote. 

Are you denying that you name call in your posts?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 12, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are confusing other people with Rhodesscholar.
> ...



I do occasionally respond to name calling in kind.  I never do unprovoked. Rhodes is a different story, he combines disgusting language with the equivalent of death threats. i.e. wishing death on posters he disagrees with.  Rhodes types are all among your buddies, psychopathic Israel Firsters. Do you deny this?


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 12, 2017)

montelatici said:


> I do occasionally respond to name calling in kind.  I never do unprovoked. Rhodes is a different story, he combines disgusting language with the equivalent of death threats. i.e. wishing death on posters he disagrees with.  Rhodes types are all among your buddies, psychopathic Israel Firsters. Do you deny this?


In regards to your first two sentences, I would still say that at times you have called me names without provocation.  But some words that I would consider 'name calling' you obviously do not. You use 'Zionist' and 'Hasbara' as a subtle form of name calling in hy opinion.

Which brings me to respond to the rest. Death threats are against board rules and either way, I do not agree with. And then you say that Rhodes types are among *my buddies*, "psychopathic Israel Firsters". I agree that Rhodes posts in a very volatile fashion and does use a fair amount of name calling and I have in the past hit the 'agree' and 'thank you' buttons because of the overall content; I still do not agree with the name calling; and when it is the over riding pretext of Rhodes' post(s) I usually just pass it up.  It does nothing to further intelligent discourse.

Therefore, I have to ask, are you calling me a "psychopath" in some sort of off hand way.  Without provocation?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 12, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I do occasionally respond to name calling in kind.  I never do unprovoked. Rhodes is a different story, he combines disgusting language with the equivalent of death threats. i.e. wishing death on posters he disagrees with.  Rhodes types are all among your buddies, psychopathic Israel Firsters. Do you deny this?
> ...



Why would Zionist or Hasbara be name calling?  They are realities.  Zionists believe that Jews had the right to expel the native people of Palestine because of their superior rights to the land.  It is what the Israel thing is about.  Hasbara is a propaganda school that gives out fellowships, provides training etc.  Much of the pro-Israel propaganda is produced by Hasbara.  They also have a training manual.  It's a reality.


----------



## Shusha (Mar 12, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Why would Zionist or Hasbara be name calling?  They are realities.  Zionists believe that Jews had the right to expel the native people of Palestine because of their superior rights to the land.



That's why its name-calling.  Because by calling them "Zionist" you ascribe a set of unsavory beliefs to them, even if they believe no such thing. (Zionists, generally, believe no such thing.)

So, by calling teddyearp a zionist you are claiming that he believes in expulsion, ethnic cleansing and racial superiority.  And yet, teddy has never argued from a position of believing in any of these things.  Thus, it does not reflect reality and its just name-calling.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 12, 2017)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Why would Zionist or Hasbara be name calling?  They are realities.  Zionists believe that Jews had the right to expel the native people of Palestine because of their superior rights to the land.
> ...



You believe that Zionism did not believe in expelling non-Jews from Palestine?  How else did Zionists  propose to rule a Jewish state with non-Jews outnumbering Jews?  If one supports Israel as a Jewish state one must have supported the expulsion of the non-Jews, or believe that a Muslim and Christian majority would have accepted Jew rule.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 12, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Why would Zionist or Hasbara be name calling?  They are realities.  Zionists believe that Jews had the right to expel the native people of Palestine because of their superior rights to the land.  It is what the Israel thing is about.  Hasbara is a propaganda school that gives out fellowships, provides training etc.  Much of the pro-Israel propaganda is produced by Hasbara.  They also have a training manual.  It's a reality.



As Shusha posts below, it is not the name, but the context in which you use them.  Come on monti, I am not that stupid.



Shusha said:


> That's why its name-calling.  Because by calling them "Zionist" you ascribe a set of unsavory beliefs to them, even if they believe no such thing. (Zionists, generally, believe no such thing.)
> 
> So, by calling teddyearp a zionist you are claiming that he believes in expulsion, ethnic cleansing and racial superiority.  And yet, teddy has never argued from a position of believing in any of these things.  Thus, it does not reflect reality and its just name-calling.



Exactly. It is not the name itself, but as I said, the context in which you use it.  You use 'Zionist' and 'Hasbara' as if they are very bad words.  I suppose if the Anti-Israel propagandists stopped hiding behind their masks and had an actual name for their propaganda movement, I would be tempted to use it in the VERY SAME FASHION as you use 'Hasbara'. You think you're being sly, but I can see your heart.

So, I still have to ask:


teddyearp said:


> Therefore, I have to ask, are you calling me a "psychopath" in some sort of off hand way.  Without provocation?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 12, 2017)

Zionist is short for people that believe that it was just for Europeans to replace the native people of Palestine.  Hasbara is short for a Zionist propaganda generator.  I would consider pyschopathic the idea that people from Europe had the right to displace the native people of Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 12, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> You use 'Zionist' and 'Hasbara' as a subtle form of name calling in hy opinion.


Indeed, just like Israel throws around the word terrorist.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 12, 2017)

Shusha said:


> So, by calling teddyearp a zionist you are claiming that he believes in expulsion, ethnic cleansing and racial superiority.


Anybody who supports Israel has to believe those things.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 12, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > You use 'Zionist' and 'Hasbara' as a subtle form of name calling in hy opinion.
> ...


Indeed, just like the various nations which have designated Islamic terrorist franchises as.... you know.... Islamic terrorists. 

Now would be a good time to float a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Shusha (Mar 12, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > So, by calling teddyearp a zionist you are claiming that he believes in expulsion, ethnic cleansing and racial superiority.
> ...



No, they don't.  

And I see you are engaging in the same method.  Now you have demonized everyone who supports Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 12, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


The EU court said the the Hamas designation was based on bogus information. I venture to say that the same bogus information was used all over but was never challenged.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 12, 2017)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


That is the base of Israel's existence. How can anyone support Israel without believing those things?


----------



## Hollie (Mar 12, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Oh, my. Another conspiracy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 12, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


It was in the news. Sorry you missed it.


----------



## Shusha (Mar 12, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> That is the base of Israel's existence. How can anyone support Israel without believing those things?



Rather easy.  Two peoples, each with the same rights.  Share the land.  No expulsions, ethnic cleansing or racism needed.  Why is that so difficult?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 12, 2017)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > That is the base of Israel's existence. How can anyone support Israel without believing those things?
> ...


Because it is not true.


----------



## Shusha (Mar 12, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



What is not true?  That there are two peoples?  That each people should have the same rights?  That the land can be divided or shared?

I assure you it is quite easy to believe that there are two peoples.  (Actually, that is kind of a "duh" at this point, don't you think?)  It is easy to believe that all peoples should have the same rights.  (Another "duh".)  And any land can be divided or shared.  (Again, "duh".)

When you say "its not true" are you saying that it is IMPOSSIBLE to believe the above?  Surely, not.  I absolutely believe the above.  I wholeheartedly reject the idea that there must be expulsions, ethnic cleansing and racial superiority.  As do most Israelis and most Jews.

So are you telling me that I don't actually believe in that and am just lying?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 12, 2017)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


So, you think that foreign settler colonialists have superior rights than the natives?

Nah, I can't buy that.


----------



## Shusha (Mar 12, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> So, you think that foreign settler colonialists have superior rights than the natives?




No, I don't believe that.  That is the point of my posts. 

We are discussing what people believe.  The claim on the table is that it is impossible to support Israel unless you _believe_ in expulsion, ethnic cleansing and racial superiority.  

That claim is false.  The vast majority of us who support Israel do NOT believe in either the necessity nor the morality of those things.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 13, 2017)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > So, you think that foreign settler colonialists have superior rights than the natives?
> ...



The only way Israel could have been created was through expulsion of most of the non-Jews and the imposition of Jewish rule over non-Jews.  The Muslims and Christians had been asking for the creation of a democratic, secular state in Palestine since the mandate was signed.  The Zionists refused because it could not be guaranteed that they would rule over non-Jews.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 13, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > <snip> monte, challenger, jose and the other<snip> get so angry when they are exposed as prime, perfect examples of this fact.
> ...



This is the post you "snipped"

They didn't, the neighbouring states tried to intervene to prevent the ethnic cleansing of the native Palestinians by the Zionist colonisers. I honestly don't think the world hates Jewish people just for being Jewish, Zionism created the problem and Jewish people are being tarred with the same brush. There is no link between modern Jewish people and ancient Israelites. you are more likely to find ancient Israelite DNA in Palestinians than you are in European Israelis.

Point out to me please, the part where I called you names.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 13, 2017)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > So, you think that foreign settler colonialists have superior rights than the natives?
> ...


It could not have happened any other way.

They never could have created a Jewish state without getting rid of all those other people.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 13, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Point out to me please, the part where I called you names.


Sorry, not going to play your game.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 13, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Zionist is short for people that believe that it was just for Europeans to replace the native people of Palestine.  Hasbara is short for a Zionist propaganda generator.  I would consider pyschopathic the idea that people from Europe had the right to displace the native people of Palestine.


Thank you for showing the board that because of your twisted definitions, you truly do use those names in a derogatory fashion.  i.e., name calling.


----------



## Shusha (Mar 13, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Again, we are not arguing whether or not it could have happened any other way.  We are discussing what people believe.  

The vast majority of those of us who support Israel do NOT believe in either the necessity nor the morality of expulsion, ethnic cleansing or racial superiority.  You are just wrong.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 13, 2017)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


You don't make any sense.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 14, 2017)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...





teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Point out to me please, the part where I called you names.
> ...



Thank you for demonstrating that Zionists lie, period.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 14, 2017)

Paparock said:


> *Who are the Palestinians? An Arab Invention.*
> 
> So who do you think the "*Palestinians*" really are? Are they an *Arab Invention? But why were they invented? Are they an independent people or simply Arabs from other countries residing in the Palestinian Mandate? *
> 
> Approximately 700,000 Arabs fled Israel in 1948 according to Wikipedia yet their Arab Muslim brothers have kept them as outcasts while the Arab Muslim nations cast out in excess of 850,000 Jews confiscating all of their homes, bank accounts, property and all but what they could carry on their backs. And Israel resettled their brothers and sisters or they were taken in by Jewish communities in other countries unlike how the Arab Muslims treated their Arab Muslim refugees out of Israel. I wonder why the difference?


Spam bot.

Ignore list.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 14, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I get that as well, how can people who claim to be morally appalled by expulsion, ethnic cleansing, or the idea of racial superiority support a state not only founded upon on expulsion, ethnic cleansing, and racial superiority, but which continues to do so, up to the present day, it make no sense to me either, unless they are incredibly naive, gullible or are in fact being hypocritical.


----------



## José (Mar 19, 2017)

> Originally posted by *The Sage of Main Street
> Mexico:  Mordida y Mierda
> *
> PRESS #1 FOR SPANISH



LOL...

Necesitas una verga dura en el culo, cabron...


----------

